# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #34 jabarlee, Ν.Ιωνία

## jabarlee

αφού είμαι γενικώς up & running, είπα να βάλω κανένα service σε λειτουργία. Internet δεν μοιράζω, τουλάχιστον όχι μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τον zero1 αλλά παίζει ftp server με ταινίες και mp3, και επίσης shoutcast server (εύγε πρωτοπόρε Mick Flemm!) με ρεμπέτικα, jazz, έντεχνο, ό,τι μου τι βαρέσει εκέινη τη στιγμή.
Για όσους τύχει να συνδεθούν στο AP μου (ssid: awmn-34, channel: 11) το ftp έιναι στην ip 10.36.206.1 kai o shoutcast server στο 10.36.206.1:8000, subnet mask:255.255.255.0
για όσους συνδέονται μέσω του Δαμιανού ή για τον Capvar, οι αντίστοιχες ip είναι 10.1.2.81 & 10.1.2.81:8000, subnet mask 255.255.252.0
Άντε, μπας και δούμε λίγο κίνηση

----------


## Alexandros

Κατ'αρχήν συγχαρητήρια!

Η Netmask είναι ???

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Achille

Εγώ πάντως κατεβάζω 10-15kb/sec max από το ftp σου και 128kbit streaming δεν καταφέρνω να κάνω (κολλάει).
Για να μην πω που φτάνουν τα ping times όταν κάνω κάτι από τα 2.
Πάντως κατάφερα να κάνω download στο linux σου το Qcheck endpoint μέσω της γραμμής του dti. Και ταυτόχρονα να κατεβάζω με ftp από σένα (με 5-6 kb/sec) χωρίς να χάσω το link.
Και άντε τώρα χωρίς traceroute να βγάλεις άκρη που κολλάει τι.
Και μετά μου λέτε να βάλουμε cascaded κόμβους χωρίς routing...

----------


## jabarlee

> Η Netmask είναι ???


Σωστά...διόρθωσα το 1ο Post...




> Εγώ πάντως κατεβάζω 10-15kb/sec max από το ftp σου και 128kbit streaming δεν καταφέρνω να κάνω (κολλάει). 
> Για να μην πω που φτάνουν τα ping times όταν κάνω κάτι από τα 2.


Θα κατεβάσω το bitrate στο shoutcast καλού-κακού, θα τσεκάρω όμως και την ποιότητα του link μου με το Γεροβουνό, όπως και του δαμιανού με Γεροβουνό.Που θα πάει...θα μας κάτσει!

----------


## jabarlee

Αφού ξαναέβαλα το 2.50 firmware στο Dlink, τα πράγματα δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα, τουλάχιστον στο link που έχω με τον bakolaz. Το Link με το Γεροβουνό είναι συνεχώς στα 11Mbps, αν και οριακά φαντάζομαι, ενώ το link Γεροβουνό-dti παίζει συνεχώς από τα 2-11 Mbps. Πάντως το link με dti και Χαλάνδρι δεν πέφτει πια κατά τη διάρκεια του download, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι καλό.
Ψάχνω για clients...

----------


## bakolaz

Οσοι απο εσάς αναρωτιέστε αν έχετε οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο του jabarlee μπορείτε να τσεκάρετε την πανοραμική φώτο που ακολουθεί. Μια πιο μεγάλη και πιο λεπτομερής έκδοση της βρίσκεται εδώ URL corrected.Now it works
Στο δεξί τμήμα βρίσκεται περίπου η Πάρνηθα, στο κέντρο οι Άγιοι Ανάργυροι και οι δυτικές συνοικίες και προς τα αριστερά Ίλιον , Περιστέρι και πάει λέγοντας....

----------


## bakolaz

Η σύνδεση πλέον με jabarlee είναι μια adhoc με δυο 810+. Το AP του Jabarlee τώρα είναι ανεξάρτητο από εμένα (σε άλλο subnet). Σε λίγο καιρό μόλις λύσω το πρόβλημα του ρεύματος στην ταράτσα μου θα επαναδραστηριποιηθεί και το Dlinksys μου που προσωρινά κοιμάται με άλλα καθήκοντα αυτήν την φορά. Τα πράγματα πλέον από εμένα εώς και τον dti παίζουν εξαιρετικά. Πριν απο λίγο κατέβαζα μέσω DC++ από τον MickFlemm με 400 kbytes/sec.  ::

----------


## rentis_city

Τι είναι αυτο το DC++???  ::

----------


## xaotikos

File sharing programma! Arketa kalo gia broadband sundeseis.

----------


## jabarlee

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχει αναβαθμιστεί ο κόμβος:
έστησα και ένα ακόμα pc που δουλεύει 24/7, με Win2K, 512MB RAM, 700MHz Celeron.
Προς στιγμή εκεί τρέχει ένα δοκιμαστικά DC hub (10.36.206.252) kai 2 Unreal Tournament servers (unreal://10.36.206.252:7770 & unreal://10.36.206.252:7780).
θα στήσω και το ftp μου εκεί πέρα για να ξεφορτώσω το pc που χρησιμοποιώ...και βασικά μαζεύω σκληρούς δίσκους...θα δούμε...

----------


## jabarlee

*Σημαντικές αλλαγές:*
Από χτες άλλαξε το ip range του κόμβου μου (και μερικών άλλων), και πήρε το 10.37.57.xxx. Έτσι, οι clients του AP μου θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν ανάλογα το gateway και το dns τους, τα οποία έγιναν 10.37.57.1

Επίσης, προσωρινά, για να συνδεθείτε μπορείτε να πάρετε ip ανάλογες με αυτές που είχατε (π.χ. αντί για 10.36.206.15 > 10.37.57.15). *Αλλά:*
Επειδή οι ip είχαν δοθεί χύμα, θα μου στείλετε mail, pm, οτιδήποτε, αναφέροντάς μου πόσες ip θέλετε (να συμπεριλάβετε και τα Dlink σας) και θα σας απαντήσω εγώ ποιες ip θα πάρετε. Έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να οργανώσουμε και to name server, ώστε όλοι να έχουν domain name.

Επιπλέον, άλλαξε το domain που χρησιμοποιούμε, και από "awmn.net.gr" έγινε σκέτο "awmn". Έτσι, ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:
*IRC server: irc.awmn*
*DC server: dc.awmn* & στατιστικά στο http://dc.awmn
*Unreal Tournament servers: unreal://winserver.jabarlee.awmn:7770 (deathmatch) & unreal://winserver.jabarlee.awmn:7780 (Capture the flag)*

Ότι πρόβλημα προκύψει και δεν μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε, να το αναφέρετε εδώ, ή στείλετε ένα Pm...

----------


## tassos

Και μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι irc servers συνδέονται και ουσιαστικά θα είμαστε σαν το dalnet (από όποιο server και να μπεις, τα ίδια κανάλια βλέπεις). Νομίζω κάαααπου έιχε πάρει το μάτι μου κάτι αντίστοιχο για το dc. Θα το ερευνήσω...

----------


## jabarlee

5-6-2003

Για 20' περίπου ο κόμβος θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί, λόγω καλωδιακών αναβαθμίσεων...
Δηλαδή από 4:30-5:00 (έφαγα και 10' ...)

***************************************************************************
Άλλαξα το καλώδιο στο bridge με τον Αλέξανδρο, έβγαλα και το pigtail και κέρδισα 2dB, καλά είναι  ::

----------


## jabarlee

εκπληκτικό, κατόρθωσα να ξηλώσω τον N-type female από το καλώδιο του cisco bridge, με αποτέλεσμα τώρα να έχουμε χάσει 8dB, καιτο link να παίζει στα 5 Mbps.
θα το φτιάξω αύριο, και μεθαύριο σας έχω μια έκπληξη...  ::

----------


## cp

Μανώλη, θα φας πολύ ξύλο φίλε  ::  

ΑΑΑΑ. Η κεραία που σε ..καίει, είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση σήμερα.  ::  

PM to me

----------


## jabarlee

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον κόμβο μου...
Το κουτί του υπολογιστή είναι φτιαγμένο ως εξής:
Σκελετός από dexion (υπήρχε έτοιμος για άλλη δουλειά). Επενδύθηκε με κόντρα πλακέ, το οποίο έχει περαστεί με κάμποσα χέρια αδιάβροχο βερνίκι (ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το ιδανικό υλικό, αλλά μετά από πολλές βροχές διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Το πολύ-πολύ, κάθε τόσο του περνάω και ένα χέρι βερνίκι). Για καπάκι έχει γαλβανιζέ λαμαρίνα, και 1-2 παράθυρα από plexiglass. Επίσης υπάρχουν 2 ανεμιστήρες 220V, 120mm, εισαγωγής/εξαγωγής. Προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια - ροδάκια με stop...

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω στο setup μου, είναι ότι ανεβαίνει μόνο μια μπαλαντέζα που τροφοδοτεί τα πάντα. Έτσι, όταν κολλήσει ενίοτε το Linux, πρέπει να φάνε restart όλα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βρω ένα ups με ip manageability, ώστε να κάνω restart σε όποια συσκευή θέλω.

----------


## jabarlee

και μια φωτογραφία ακόμα..(αφού την έχω, να μην την ανεβάσω ::

----------


## cp

Πιό φτηνά θα σούρθει ένας Πακιστανός στην ταράτσα (οι Αλβανοί ζητάνε πολλά πλέον) να σου κάνει reset on demand παρά το UPS που λες.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ωραίος!!!
Και με τις cantennas δίνεις άλλο χρώμα στον ιστό σου!  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Εξαιρετική δουλειά!

Σε σχέση με το remote power control το θέμα προσφέρεται για ιδιοκατασκευή και ειδικά αν δεν θέλεις σώνει και καλά IP Control και σου αρκεί dtmf (και από μακρυά μέσω τηλεφώνου) νομίζω έχουν καλυφθεί πολλές φορές τέτοια θέματα σε περιοδικά ηλεκτρονικών.

Μια ακόμα πιο απλή λύση για έλεγχο από το δωμάτιό σου είναι τηλεχειριζόμενες πρίζες. Έχει η Tele μονές και τριπλές τουλάχιστον και λειτουργούν με RF για καμμιά 30αριά μέτρα.

Τέλος, επαγγελματικές λύσεις εκτός από τη γνωστή APC (http://www.apcc.com) έχει και η http://www.dataprobe.com μεταξύ άλλων.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## paravoid

WOW!! Eixa akousei polla gia ton kombo sou (gia ton isto sou kirios :Stick Out Tongue: ) alla de to fantazomoun toso oraio :: 
Mpravo Manoli! ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πολύ οραίο Μάνο μπράβο !!!

----------


## xaotikos

Ψωνάρα!!!!  ::   ::  
Πολύ καλό Μανώλη!!!! Έχεις φτιάξει τρομερά πράγματα.

Να σε ρωτήσω όμως. Πότε τα έκανες όλα αυτά ρε θηρίο? Όταν είχα έρθει εγώ ένα pc θυμάμαι και μία grid στον ιστό (πέρασε κάμποσος καιρός από τότε βέβαια)  ::  

Μωρε μπράβο ανάπτυξη με το awmn!!!!!!

Να τον χαίρεσε!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το διαφανές κάλυμα τζάμι είναι ή πλαστικό καιι πού μπορώ να βρώ κάπου να μου κόψουν σε συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις ?

----------


## jabarlee

> Το διαφανές κάλυμα τζάμι είναι ή πλαστικό καιι πού μπορώ να βρώ κάπου να μου κόψουν σε συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις ?


Plexiglass (πλαστικό) είναι. Μπορείς να βρεις σε τζαμάδες συνήθως, αλλά και στο praktiker, που μάλλον είναι λίγο πιο φθηνό, ανάλογα και με το πάχος του βέβαια. Το κακό είναι ότι εκεί δεν στο κόβουν, οι τζαμάδες όμως ναι. Παρ'όλα αυτά, μπορείς να το κόψεις και μόνος σου, με μια απλή λεπίδα, αρκεί να το περάσεις πολλές φορές. Εγώ έτσι το έκανα

----------


## LeChuck

Μανωλη εσκισες !!! Φοβερη δουλεια... Προτεινω καποια στιγμη να φτιαξεις πορτακια με μεντεσεδες για ευκολοτερη προσβαση.

----------


## dti

> Τέλος, επαγγελματικές λύσεις εκτός από τη γνωστή APC (http://www.apcc.com) έχει και η http://www.dataprobe.com μεταξύ άλλων.


Επίσης η γερμανική εταιρεία Leunig προσφέρει παρόμοιες λύσεις που ξεκινούν από 280 ευρώ συν ΦΠΑ για μία πρίζα ελεγχόμενη μέσω web.

----------


## jabarlee

*Ανακοίνωση προς όλους τους clients:*
Πρέπει να τελειώνουμε με την απόδοση ip/hostames. Το λάθος βέβαια είναι δικό μου, αφού δεν φρόντισα να το οργανώσω σωστά, με αποτέλεσμα ο καθένας να έχει ότι Ip θέλει...
Το κακό είναι πια ότι δυσκολεύουμε και την δουλειά του Mick Flemm.

Γι' αυτό, θέλω να μου στείλετε τα εξής στοιχεία με pm ή mail:
Πόσες ip θέλετε (μην κάνετε υπερβολές, υπολογίστε ρεαλιστικά, και όχι περιπτώσεις του στυλ "αν κάνω μια φορά lan party...")
Τα hostnames που θέλετε να έχουν τα μηχανήματά σας
Αν συνδέεστε με εξωτερικό/εσωτερικό client

Ξέρω ότι κάποιοι δεν κοιτάνε ποτέ το forum  ::  οπότε θα αναγκαστώ να αρχίσω τα τηλεφωνήματα. Θα περιμένω μέχρι την Δευτέρα το μεσημεράκι, και μετά θα τα πούμε τηλεφωνικά

----------


## jabarlee

Από σήμερα κάποια στιγμή μετά το μεσημεράκι, θα μπει μια Omni 10dB (Comet) στο AP μου - προσφορά MauVe.
Θα την αφήσω πάνω για 2-3 μέρες, θέλω να μου πείτε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Renos

Giati den bazeis prizes x10 wste na mporeis na tis elegxeis akoma kai apo to pc sou?

----------


## jabarlee

Αν μου εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό  ::

----------


## cp

> Αν μου εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτό


Ρε Μανώλη, δεν σου είχα στείλει ΡΜ για το Χ10? Και μου είπες καλύτερο το πολύμπριζο? Καλά λέει ο φίλος. Απλά για να βάλεις Χ10 συσκευές σε όλο το σπίτι πρέπει να ξαναπεράσεις την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Giati den bazeis prizes x10 wste na mporeis na tis elegxeis akoma kai apo to pc sou?


Καλό θα είναι να τις αποφύγουμε τις Χ10 πρίζες, γιατί πολλές από αυτές λειτουργούν στα 2.4 GHz οπότε ενδεχομένως να έχουμε ανεπιθύμητες παρεμβολές.

----------


## jabarlee

οκ, τώρα κατάλαβα...
Βέβαια εγώ θα ήθελα κάτι ip managed, άμα είμαι στο σπίτι, δεν μου είναι και μεγάλος μπελάς να ανέβω στην ταράτσα...όταν είμαι εκτός σπιτιού τι γίνεται

----------


## jabarlee

Για να τελειώνουμε και με τις ip...

από σήμερα το πρωί, ισχύουν οι παρακάτω, αν γίνει κανένα conflict, να με πάρετε τηλέφωνο.

pchatzis : 10.37.57.31-32
Achaios : 10.37.57.35-36
Vasilis : 10.37.57.38-39
Shevek : 10.37.57.40-44
Bchris: 10.37.57.45-54
[email protected]: 10.37.57.55-61

Έχω αφήσει κάποια κενά επίτηδες...

Καλό θα ήταν όσοι χουν home lan, να βάλουν ένα router και να πάρουν δικό τους subnet, είναι καλό για όλο το δίκτυο

----------


## ddimitris

Manolh, apo xtes to vradiden mporo na peraso apo to sistima su... ftano mexri ton apostoli tu opiou ime client alla mexri eki. na su po oti exo ping me cp k allus clients tou bakolaz...

----------


## jabarlee

Το ξέρω, έχει κολλήσει το dlink του bakolaz, αν δεν βρω τρόπο να το ξεκολλήσω μέχρι το απογευματάκι, πάρε με τηλέφωνο.

Να πω κιόλας ότι από σήμερα βάζω Cisco AP, και θα βάλω το φλασαρισμένο linksys στο link με bakolaz .(τα ίδια θα κάνει και αυτός μόλις γυρίσει στην Αθήνα).
Έτσι θα ελαχιστοποιήσουμε -ή θα εξαλείψουμε- όσα προβλήματα έχουν τυχόν παρουσιαστεί όλο αυτό τον καιρό.

*** Να σημειώσω: λόγω των παραπάνω αλλαγών, ο κόμβος κάποιες στιγμές δεν θα λειτουργεί***

----------


## ddimitris

Μακάρι να μην έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα γιατί κάθε φορά που λείπει ο Αποστόλης κολλάει το D-Link του (καταραμένα μηχανήματα, που όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε!!). ΟΚ ελπίζω να δουλέψει, αν και σε λίγες μέρες φεύγω για διακοπές και μέχρι να γυρίσω σίγουρα θα έχουν λύθει από σας πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## cp

ddimitris, δοκίμασε αν βλέπεις τον Soulreaper μέσα από μένα στο 10.2.3.45 (AP->10.2.3.46 Other PC ->10.2.3.49). Επίσης παίζει ο Mult4Net στο 10.2.3.47-48

----------


## ddimitris

Περίεργα πράγματα συμβαίνουν... έχω ping από cp και bakolaz αλλά όχι από τους clients αυτών  ::  τι στο καλό συμβαίνει  ::

----------


## Aliens-

> Bchris.........: 10.37.57.45-*54*
> [email protected]: 10.37.57.*50*-61


Mhpws 8es na peis :
10.37.57.45-*54*
10.37.57.*55*-61
 ::

----------


## ddimitris

παράπονα και πάλι παράπονα έχω...  ::  
από την τετάρτη το απόγευμα και μετά δε δουλεύει τίποτα. που και που παίρνω ping από το AP του bakolaz αλλά τίποτα άλλο  ::   ::  
οι άλλοι clients του bakolaz πως πάτε  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> Bchris.........: 10.37.57.45-*54*
> [email protected]: 10.37.57.*50*-61 
> 
> 
> Mhpws 8es na peis :
> 10.37.57.45-*54*
> 10.37.57.*55*-61


Έχεις δίκιο...ευτυχώς που δεν είδαν το post, αλλά μιλήσαμε από τηλέφωνο και έδωσα τα σωστά ip

----------


## jabarlee

> παράπονα και πάλι παράπονα έχω...  
> από την τετάρτη το απόγευμα και μετά δε δουλεύει τίποτα. που και που παίρνω ping από το AP του bakolaz αλλά τίποτα άλλο   
> οι άλλοι clients του bakolaz πως πάτε


Φταίει το 810+ που κολλάει...τώρα που κατορθώσαμε να γλυτώσουμε το linux....

----------


## ddimitris

Όλα πάνε καλά από σήμερα το βραδάκι (ή σχεδόν καλά)... παράπονα όμως τέλος. Αύριο το μεσημεράκι την κάνω για κάπου που δεν υπάρχουν δίκτυα αλλά μόνο δίχτυα...  ::  η επιστροφή μου προβλέπεται το φθινόπορο, για αυτό κάντε ό,τι εργασίες είναι και φροντίστε να δουλεύει σωστά αλλιώς θα σας ΑΠΟΛΥΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!!!  ::   ::  

*ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ σε όλους* και ειδικά σε όσου μείνουν στην Αθήνα

----------


## SoulReaper

> Από σήμερα κάποια στιγμή μετά το μεσημεράκι, θα μπει μια Omni 10dB (Comet) στο AP μου - προσφορά MauVe.
> Θα την αφήσω πάνω για 2-3 μέρες, θέλω να μου πείτε εντυπώσεις.


Λοιπόν οι εντυπώσεις μου από την παρούσα omni είναι πολύ καλές (δες attachment) αφού με μια 17άρα stella και μια LMC352 (5mW) εκτός του ότι κατάφερα να πιάσω το beacon σου, να συνδεθώ πάνω σου και να σου κάνω ping στο *.2 με average 3ms - max 5ms με 0 στα 10 loss packets. Kατέβασα και δύο τραγουδάκια απ' το DC.  ::  

Το συμπέρασμά μου από τα παραπάνω Μανώλη είναι.................................
(σκέφτεσαι αυτό που σκέφτομαι;  ::   ::  )....................................................

 ::  *...θα μου γυρίσεις καμιά μια κεραία?????*  ::   ::   ::   ::  

......... για δοκιμές φυσικά!!!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι φτάνει εκεί κάτω το σήμα μου... Θα το μειώσω μάλλον  :: 

Για να σου γυρίσω κεραία, δεν έχω κανένα interface διαθέσιμο, ούτε και κεραία.
Έχω 1) το AP 2) ad-hoc με bakolaz 3) ad-hoc με jacobs 4) bridge με Alexandros
Εξάλλου, είμαστε και μακρυά για να γίνει link που θα είναι καλό, νόμιμο και μόνιμο.
ξέρω ότι με τον cp κάνετε κάτι καλές προσπάθειες, προσπαθήστε να σταντάρετε το δικό σας link, γιατί μέσα στον Αύγουστο θα ολοκληρώσει τον κόμβο του και ο bakolaz (ad-hoc με cp, και βλέπουμε...)

----------


## SoulReaper

Χμμμ..... ΟΚ no prob. εξάλου για δοκιμή σε ήθελα.  ::  
Ο πραγματικός όμως λόγος που postαρα αυτό είναι ότι τι στιγμή που έκανα δοκιμή για να δω από πιο σημείο της ταράσας πιάνω καλύτερα τον cp. Είδα ότι η cisco έκανε connect πάνω σου αφού το σήμα σου μου ερχόταν κατα 2-3db πιο ισχυρό από το σήμα του cp (-81db σταθερό omni σου και -83, -84db η sector του cp). Αυτό έγινε όμως χωρίς να ξέρω τι ισχύ είχες εκείνη τη στιγμή και για περίπου 10' αφού μετά μου μείνανε οι connectores στο χέρι και δεν έπιανα τίποτα.  ::  
Όσο για το link με cp έχω να πω ότι ενώ υπάρχει οριακή οπτική επαφή, το παλικάρι έχει μεγάλη διάθεση και προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει με ότι τρόπο μπορεί. Το link όμως από την άλλη, ενώ είναι αρκετά σταθερό έχει ένα τεράστιο σκατοπρόβλημα αφού, όταν τον σημάδευα, με 17άρα SD το up μου ήταν γρήγορο 250+kb/s, ενώ το dl σερνόταν στα 40-80kb/s. Το δοκίμασα όμως και με μια 24άρα PaW και ενώ το up έμεινε ίδιο, το dl βελτιώθηκε στα 40-110kb/s αλλά πάλι σκατά ήταν... και επειδή δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι σκατά φταίει είπα να δω τι παίζει και με σένα μπας και βρω τι φταιεί. Αν είναι θέμα θορύβου ή οπτικής δηλαδή.

----------


## MAuVE

> Όσο για το link με cp έχω να πω ότι ενώ υπάρχει οριακή οπτική επαφή, το παλικάρι έχει μεγάλη διάθεση και προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει με ότι τρόπο μπορεί. Το link όμως από την άλλη, ενώ είναι αρκετά σταθερό έχει ένα τεράστιο σκατοπρόβλημα αφού, όταν τον σημάδευα, με 17άρα SD το up μου ήταν γρήγορο 250+kb/s, ενώ το dl σερνόταν στα 40-80kb/s. Το δοκίμασα όμως και με μια 24άρα PaW και ενώ το up έμεινε ίδιο, το dl βελτιώθηκε στα 40-110kb/s αλλά πάλι σκατά ήταν... και επειδή δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι σκατά φταίει είπα να δω τι παίζει και με σένα μπας και βρω τι φταιεί. Αν είναι θέμα θορύβου ή οπτικής δηλαδή.


Από τη nodedB είδα ότι απέχεις 4,4 χλμ από τον cp και ότι ο τελευταίος έχει 3 D-Link900+. Δες τις επαναλλήψεις στο D-Link γιατί είναι γνωστό ότι σε μεγάλη απόσταση έχουν πρόβλημα, ιδίως όταν προσπαθείς να κάνεις λινκ με άλλο 900+ σε client mode. 
Με τη cisco σαν client τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα.

Ομιλώ εκ πείρας

----------


## cp

Mauve, το πρόβλημά μας είναι ότι τα πακέτα που φεύγουν από μένα γίνονται drop κατά 10-20% και μάλλον φταίει το Dlink900+ που έχω. Από Σεπτέμβρη σκοπεύω να το αντικαταστήσω με Cisco πιθανότατα. Το άλλο Dlink που έχω και συνδέομαι με τον bakolaz δουλεύει άψογα με το 810+ (του Αποστόλη) και μάλιστα η σύνδεση δεν είναι ακόμη ad-hoc.

----------


## jabarlee

...Δεν παίρνω ειδοποίηση γι' αυτό το post....

1. Soulreaper, απ' ότι διαπίστωσα, μάλλον όταν δοκίμασες ήταν το Cisco στα 30 mW, δηλαδή, έβγαινα πολύ δυνατά. Αν θες δοκίμασε ξανά τώρα.
2. Δεν δοκιμάζετε με τον Cp να βάλετε τα 900+ σε bridge mode; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι παίζουν καλύτερα...
3. Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποια στιγμή και ο cp θα βάλει μια grid προς εσένα, με την sector δεν πρόκειται να γίνει δουλειά..
4. Κάποια στιγμή μέσα στον Αύγουστο/Σεπτέμβρη, να κάνουμε ένα backbone meeting όσοι είμαστε σχετικά κοντά και άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι, για να σχεδιάσουμε τι θα κάνουμε

Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## cp

Μετά τις 16 Αυγούστου θα είμαι εδώ. Μανώλη κανόνισε σε παρακαλώ. Εγώ βάζω τα παϊδάκια  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Εγώ τις μπύρες...
Εγώ γυρνάω λίγο πριν τον 15αύγουστο, οπότε...θα περιμένω Pm από το DC

----------


## SoulReaper

OK MAuVe thanks. Θα το έχουμε υπόψην μας.




> 1. Soulreaper, απ' ότι διαπίστωσα, μάλλον όταν δοκίμασες ήταν το Cisco στα 30 mW, δηλαδή, έβγαινα πολύ δυνατά. Αν θες δοκίμασε ξανά τώρα.


OK, αύριο (μάλλον σήμερα  ::  ) που ελποίζω θα ξαναφτιάξω το καλώδιο θα σου πω... αν και μάλλον έλυσε το πρόβλημα ο MAuVE και δεν θα χρειαστεί (ξέχωρα ότι μπορεί να μη σε πιάσω καν τώρα που έριξες την ισχύη).




> 2. Δεν δοκιμάζετε με τον Cp να βάλετε τα 900+ σε bridge mode; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι παίζουν καλύτερα...


To δοκιμάσαμε και.... άστο καλύτερα....  ::  

Όσο για το meeting ανάλογα με τη περιοχή, την ώρα και τη μέρα μπορεί να σας τιμήσω και γω με τη παρουσία μου...  :: 




> Εγώ βάζω τα παϊδάκια


Και γω τη ψηστιέρα...  ::  (24άρα grid + engenius σε continious tx/rx mode  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## jabarlee

Θα είμαι σύντομος:

*Φεύγω για διακοπές !*  ::   ::   ::  

Ο κόμβος βέβαια θα είναι up & runnin', δεν νομίζω ότι θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα.
Στην περίπτωση πάντως που κολλήσει το router (οτιδήποτε άλλο δουλεύει αποδεδειγμένα απροβλημάτιστα), όσοι έχετε το κινητό μου, στείλτε ένα SMS, ή πάρτε με τηλέφωνο, για να πω να του κάνουν reset (τελικά οι γονείς είναι χρήσιμοι στην ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας).
Επίσης, επειδή παίρνω στο κινητό αναφορά για τα mail, μπορείτε να μου στείλετε εναλλακτικά και mail με θέμα : "router reset", και θα γίνει το reset το συντομότερο. ([email protected])

Ευτυχώς (μόνο για αυτή την περίοδο...κατά τα άλλα  ::  ) δεν έχω gprs/laptop/pda, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να τσεκάρω και το forum καθόλου.

Αυτά τα ολίγα, πάω να ετοιμαστώ  ::  
Καλές διακοπές σε όσους θα πάνε, καλά κουράγια στους υπόλοιπους

----------


## jabarlee

...γύρισα...

----------


## xaotikos

[Καρράς mode]Γύρισεεεεε Γύρισεεεεεεε!!!!!!.[/Καρράς mode] 
* οε οε οε οεοεεοεεοοοοο* Welcome Back Jab

----------


## jabarlee

::   ::   ::   ::  

καλό, πολύ καλό!!!
[κακία mode]άντε να γυρίσεις και εσύ [/κακία mode]

----------


## Agent Orange

Kalosgyrises file Jabatzee  ::

----------


## indyone

Επίσης γύρισα!....
Γ@μ*τ*.. Αυγουστιατικα στην Αθηνα... μου την σπαει

----------


## jabarlee

Άντε, καλώς ήρθες...
Σου έφτιαξα και τη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά στο battlenet server...

----------


## jabarlee

Ωπ!! Σε τσάκωσα!!

χεχε, ο george1114 από την Πετρούπολη συνδέθηκε μαζί μου, πήρε ip και κατέβασε από τον ftp μου.
Τι σου είναι αυτά τα Logs  ::

----------


## jabarlee

::  
όντως, τι σου είναι αυτά τα Logs...
Κάποιος σήμερα αποφάσισε να κάνει ότι θέλει, πήρε ip μόνος του και άρχισε τα post scan σε όλο το awmn...
για εσένα το λέω george1114  ::  
μπορεί το scanning να οφείλεται σε ιό, οπότε δεν έχεις 100% ευθύνη, αλλά το γεγονός ότι πήρες static ip χωρίς να με ρωτήσεις, μου αρκεί για να δουλέψει το MAC filtering...
sorry, δεν ξαναμπαίνεις σε εμένα...τουλάχιστον ώσπου να μου περάσουν τα διαόλια μου

----------


## jabarlee

...τα διαόλια μου περάσανε...

άλλα νέα: κατέβασα την omni που είχα δανειστεί για δοκιμή, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μάλλον καλά. Εξέπεμπα σε νόμιμα όρια, και κατόρθωσε ο georgee114 να με πιάσει από την Πετρούπολη, δεν ξέρω για άλλους, Οι κοντινοί clients μάλλον δεν είχαν πρόβλημα. Από σήμερα έχω την sector μου, ελπίζω ότι σχετικά ύντομα θα πάρω και την άλλη από τον bakolaz για να τις ζευγαρώσω ξανά (λέτε να μου κάνουν μικρά panelάκια; θα είμαι ένας πανευτυχής παππούς)

Έχω κάνει upgrade το firmware του dlink που έχω στο link με τον bakolaz, ελπίζω να μην ευθύνεται αυτό για κάτι προβλήματα που είχαμε από χτες. Θα δούμε

----------


## jabarlee

Ενημέρωση:

Έχω εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό τις δυο sector στηριγμένες σε "μπράτσα" προέκτασης από τον ιστό.
Η μία κοιτάει προς την πλευρά Γαλατσίου-Λαμπρινής, η άλλη προς Νέα Ιωνία (ελπίζω κάποτε να μπορέσω να βάλω και μια τρίτη για να έχω πλήρη κάλυψη).
Προετοιμάζεταο το έδαφος για το link με τον Δερμάνη, πριν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα ανακοινωθεί.

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το απόγευμα, από τις 5:30 και για όση ώρα χρειαστεί, το link jabarlee-bakolaz δεν θα λειτουργεί, για να αντικατασταθεί από το link jabarlee-dermanis-bakolaz

----------


## ddimitris

Καλά ας μη βάζουμε και το χέρι μας στη φωτιά... το link είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο αλλά δε νομίζω πως η αντικατάστασή του όμως θα γίνει σήμερα. Αν και ο κόμβος είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος δεν ξέρω αν θα τελειώσει σήμερα η δουλειά λόγω των δικών μου υποχρεώσεων που θα τελειώσουν αργά το απόγευμα. Ο πατέρας dermanis εργάζεται όμως ακατάπαυστα για να είναι προστατευμένα τα μηχανήματα.
Με καλή πιθανότητα όμως ο κόμβος θα είναι έτοιμος μέχρι τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## jabarlee

Λοιπόν:

Το link jabarlee-dermanis έγινε, όπως και το dermanis-bakolaz.
Με σύντομες δοκιμές δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν καλά, με full bitrate (ίσως το dermanis-bakolaz να βελτιώνεται λίγο όσο αφορά την στόχευση).

Εμφανίστηκαν κάποια προβλήματα με τα multicast πακέτα στο dermanis-bakolaz(ίσως να ευθύνεται τo ένα workgroup bridge), όπως και να έχει, θα το δούμε στη συνέχεια.

Θα ενημερωθεί κατάλληλα και η nodeDB

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το μεσημεράκι και για καμμιά ώρα, ο κόμβος θα είναι down για συντήρηση/troubleshooting

----------


## jabarlee

Ποιά ώρα...  ::  

Ως συνήθως, τίποτα δεν δουλεύει όταν πρέπει...
πάντως, η "συντήρηση" του router έδειξε τα εξής:

Η RAM δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, όπως έδειξε το 20λεπτο test. Όχι ότι υποψιαζόμουν τίποτα, αλλά για σιγουριά.
Επίσης, κανένας από τους δύο σκληρούς δίσκους δεν έδειξε κανένα πρόβλημα, σύμφωνα με το utility της Maxtor. Αυτό καλό, αλλά δεν εξηγεί σε τι οφείλονται τα κολλήματα του router, υποψιαζόμουν bad sectors στον σκληρό.
Όπως και να έχει, για σιγουριά θα αλλάξω τους σκληρούς μεταξύ τους, αλλά απαιτείται η remote συνδρομή του Αχιλλέα.

Στο άμεσο μέλλον λοιπόν...

----------


## jabarlee

Με τον χθεσινοβραδυνό αέρα, κουνήθηκε η μία sector, που δεν είχα βιδώσει σφιχτά.
Σήμερα που ανέβηκα να την επαναφέρω, άλλαξα λίγ οτον προσανατολισμό και της άλλης sector, νομίζω προς το καλύτερο.
Αν κάποιος αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα σύνδεσης, να με ειδοποιήσει...

Να πω και ότι έγινε μια αλλαγή στους σκληρούς δίσκους του router, ελπίζω να μην ξανακολλήσει...αλλιώς βλέπουμε

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το βραδάκι, ή αύριο κάποια στιγμή, ανάλογα με τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο, θα κατέβει το winserver μου, όπου τρέχουν όλα τα AWMN services (dc hub, forum, teamspeak, unreal tournament κ.τ.λ.), λόγω αλλαγής μηχανήματος.
Κάντε το σταυρό σας να δουλέψουν όλα καλά για να μην πάρει ώρες....

----------


## dti

Καλή επιτυχία Μανώλη! 
Ειδοποίησέ με όταν κατεβάσεις τον server να κάνω κι εγώ εκείνη την ώρα μία επέμβαση αναβάθμισης του cisco bridge (σε misco...).

----------


## takis3

Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο dc. Είναι ακόμα ο winserver off ή έχω εγώ κάποιο πρόβλημα ;

----------


## takis3

Εντάξει τώρα συνδέθηκα παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## jabarlee

Επιτέλους! Back on-air...

Μετά από πολύ κόπο, και με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Δημήτρη (LowRider), έγινε η αλλαγή στο winserver.
Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, να πω όμως τι άλλαξε:

Στη θέση του Celeron [email protected] ΜΗz μπήκε ένα Compaq EVO D300, P4 1.6GHz, με 512 RAM, και 4 σκληρούς δίσκους (2x40 GB, 2x80GB), όπως και μια Geforce 4 MX440 (γιατί θα μου πείτε...κάποια παιχνίδια, όπως το AVP2 , πρέπει να βρούνε μια 3D κάρτα, ακόμα και για να τρέξουν dedicated server...)

Το νέο μηχάνημα είναι σαφώς πιο γρήγορο, αθόρυβο και μικρό σε μέγεθος. Τα άσχημα σε αυτή την περίπτωση, είναι 2: θα το έχω στην ταράτσα (οπότε πάει τζάμπα το αθόρυβο) και το ότι εγώ για χρήση έχω χειρότερο pc (P3 1GHz). Κσθώς το compaq κουτί είναι custom, δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω αλλαγή στα motherboards, ώστε να βάλω το 1GHz cpu στη θέση του compaq και ανάποδα...Έτσια ανέβασα στην ταράτσα το καλό, και έμεινα με το παλιό...ας όψεται...

Ανακοινώνω από τώρα ότι κάποια στιγμή μέσα στην άλλη εβδομάδα θα αλλάξω και το router (θα φροντίσω όμως να μην μείνετε παρά για μερικά λεπτά χωρίς AWMN). Επίσης, αν κάποια πράγματα πάνε όπως τα σχεδιάζω, θα αναβαθμίσω τον υπάρχοντα winserver, για την επιτέλεση ενός πολύ διασκεδαστικού service...λεπτομέρειες εν καιρώ...

----------


## Renos

Ποσο διασκεδαστικο service θα ειναι?
Θα ειναι διασεκδαστικο για αυτον που το παρεχει ή για αυτον που το χρησιμοποιει???

----------


## jabarlee

για τον "client", φυσικά...

----------


## Renos

Αχα!
Και πως θα ειναι περιπου....  ::  

(/me Περιεργος....)

----------


## jabarlee

δεν είναι απο αυτά που ανακοινώνονται σε δημόσιο forum... να δουλέψει πάντως θα το μάθετε

----------


## Renos

Σε ΡΜ μπορεις να το πεις...?  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Καθώς βλέπω ότι αυτή την ώρα δεν υπάρχει traffic και τα links δεν πάνε και πολύ καλά, θα το εκμεταλλευτώ για να κάνω μια προεργασία ~15' για την αλλαγή του router που θα ακολουθήσει σε 1-2 μέρες.
Οπότε για λίγο ο κόμβος θα είναι down...

----------


## jabarlee

Σε 5' λεπτά κλείνει ο κόμβος για αλλαγή του router
Ο θεός βοηθός!

----------


## jabarlee

::  
ok!
Η αλλαγή του router έγινε!!!
Πια, το router είναι ένα pc με [email protected], 256MB RAM (ελπίζω σύντομα 384, Le Chuck, ακούς;; :: , και 2x20GB σκληρούς δίσκους σε software raid 1.
Ελπίζω σύντομα να μεταφέρω κάποιες από τις http σελίδες σε αυτό, όπως και να τρέξουν κάποια services που είναι σε αναμονή, όπως o Gatekeeper και ο Shoutcast Status server.
Για την αλλαγή:

Φυσικά, ήρθε από το σπίτι ο Αχιλλέας, ο οποίος έκανε και όλη τη δουλειά, η δική μου αρμοδιότητα ήταν να αλλάζω καλώδια στα pc (άμα έχεις μία οθόνη και πληκτρολόγιο, αυτά παθαίνεις). Θα είχε τελειώσει η διαδικασία σαφώς πιο γρήγορα, αν δεν αποφασίζαμε να βάλουμε τους δίσκους σε raid, νομίζω όμως ότι αξίζει τον κόπο...
Το μόνο παρατράγουδο είναι ότι σε όλη την διαδικασία, και με την αλλαγή του kernel, δεν παίζουν οι drivers της cisco. Ο Αχιλλέας είπε ότι χτες το βράδυ / σήμερα το πρωί θα έφτιαχνε ανανεωμένα .deb πακέτα, για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ο jacobs και οι clients του θα είναι on-air μέχρι το μεσημέρι.
Εκτός από το Αχιλλέα, να ευχαριστήσω και τον Δαμιανό (Χρόνια πολλά κιόλας  ::   ::  ) για την ελαστικότητά του με το -παλιό πλέον- router, καθώς δεν έχω ακόμη στα χέρια την νέα 4-port ethernet και την ξήλωσα από το παλιό.

*hint:*
Οδηγίες για να πείσετε τον Αχιλλέα να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά: Ξεκινάτε έχοντας τουλάχιστον 1,5lt πορτοκαλάδα με ανθρακικό, κατά προτίμηση fanta (να υπάρχει καβάτζα όμως τουλάχιστον άλλο 1,5 lt). Επιπλέον, είναι σχεδόν απαραίτητο να του έχετε δικό του πληκτρολόγιο, γιατί με το ρυθμό και στυλ που γράφει, λιώνουν τα πλήκτρα...τουλάχιστον κάποια γράμματα από το δικό μου έχουν σβηστεί...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

μία ατυχής σύμπτωση (κάπου χάλασε σήμερα το link dti-dermanis), δεν επέτρεψε στον Αχιλλέα να έχει τα ανανεωμένα πακέτα έτοιμα όταν ήθελε, φαντάζομαι όμως ότι τώρα που το link αποκαταστάθηκε, θα το προσπαθήσει για να είναι έτοιμα το βράδυ

----------


## dti

Το link μια χαρά έπαιζε, αλλά είχε κολλήσει εντελώς το linux box μου!  ::  (3η φορά στα χρονικά της λειτουργίας του).
Δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω ping ούτε κι εγώ... και δυστυχώς το αντιλήφθηκα μετά από ώρες, καθώς δεν ήμουν δίπλα του... ::  
Τώρα είναι μια χαρά...

----------


## Achille

Το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε.

----------


## jabarlee

Μια πορτοκαλάδα στο παιδί από εμένα...  ::  

thanx Αχιλλέα

----------


## jabarlee

φέρτε την πορτοκαλάδα πίσω...
το πρόβλημα παραμένει και το router κολλάει κάθε λίγα λεπτά...
Αυτός ο Αχιλλέας...άσχετος ρε παιδί μου...αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τον πληρώνω ακόμα...

----------


## sotiris

jabarlee,δοκιμασες με ΕΨΑ?

----------


## jabarlee

ΕΨΑ...χτύπ'σες;

Ο Αχιλλέας τίμησε την πορτοκαλάδα του, και τελικά αποκατέστησε το πρόβλημα...  ::  
Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα προκύψει

----------


## jabarlee

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ CLIENTS ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ SUBNETS*
Δηλαδή [email protected], shevek, bchris:

πριν λίγο με πήρε "αιφνιδιαστικά" ο Αχιλλέας και αλλάξαμε το routing protocol σε OSPF. Δεν πρόλαβα να ειδοποιήσω κανέναν για την αλλαγή, οπότε όσοι έχουν πάρει subnet από το range μου, δεν θα βλέπουν awmn.
Πρέπει να κάνετε τις εξής αλλαγές στους router σας:

/etc/zebra/daemons


```
zebra=yes
bgpd=no
ospfd=yes
ospf6d=no
ripd=no
ripngd=no
```

/etc/zebra/ospfd.conf


```
! -*- ospf -*-
!
! OSPFd sample configuration file
!
!
hostname router.domain.awmn
!password userpass
!enable password adminpass

router ospf
  ospf router-id 10.37.57.xxx

  network 10.0.0.0/8 area 0

! log stdout
log file /var/log/zebra/ospfd.log
```

είναι σημαντικό εδώ να βάλετε το hostname του router σας, όπως και την "βασική" του ip (αυτή του homelan ή του gw προς εμένα)

/etc/zebra/zebra.conf


```
hostname router.domain.awmn
!password
!enable password root

log file /var/log/zebra/zebra.log

interface eth0
description homelan
ip address 10.37.57.249/29

interface eth1
description AP
ip address 10.37.57.1/26

interface eth2
description link with alexandros
ip address 10.34.61.204/29

interface eth3
description link with dermanis
ip address 10.37.57.65/29
```

εδώ πάλι πρέπει να βάλετε το σωστό hostname στην σχετική γραμμή. Επίσης, ακολουθήστε το παραπάνω παράδειγμα για να ορίσετε τα interfaces σας. Το subnet ορίζεται από το /xx μετά την ip.
/29 = 255.255.255.248
/28 = 255.255.255.240
/27 = 255.255.255.224
/26 = 255.255.255.192

βάλτε ότι αρμόζει σε κάθε interface... (θα το δείτε στο /etc/network/interfaces)

Και μετά restart την zebra: 

```
/etc/init.d/zebra restart
```

Αυτά ισχύουν για το debian, φυσικά, αλλά ξέρω ότι ξέρετε να τα βρείτε για τα άλλα distros που έχετε...

Αν προκύψει πρόβλημα, το τηλέφωνό μου το έχετε, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μην χτυπήσει σήμερα το βράδυ...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Μένουν να γίνουν κάποια πράγματα ακόμα...
1. Να εγκατασταθεί ο gatekeeper, θα είχε γίνει αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο ftp.ntua.gr για να κάνω apt-get
2. Να στηθεί η Shoutcast Servers' Status σελίδα. Ήδη το php script είναι έτοιμο από τον renos, θα βοηθήσει και ο Indyone στο HTML, και μόλις ετοιμαστεί θα σταματήσει η λειτουργία του σχετικού script στα DC hubs
3. Να δουλέψει το MRTG. Ακόμα και με τις οδηγίες του Spirosco, δεν λειτούργησε ποτέ, θέλει και κάποια ρύθμιση ο apache μου, ελπίζω ότι θα με βοηθήσουν οι Indyone / Renos στο τελευταίο, και οποιοσδήποτε στο πρώτο...
4. Να αντικατασταθούν κάποιες κεραίες. Ήδη έχει κανονιστεί να φύγουν οι sector και να μπει στη θέση τους μια Omni, όταν  ::  έρθουν και τα κωλο-δορυφορικά πιάτα, θα αντικατασταθούν και κάποιες grid / cantennas

Το τελευταίο είναι και το πιο χρονοβόρο, όσο αφορά εμένα, και θα έχει και το μεγαλύτερο κόστος σε downtime...νομίζω όμως ότι αξίζειτον κόπο, αφού θα βελτιωθούν όλα τα links

Θέλω να τελειώνω με όλα τα παραπάνω σε εύλογο χρόνο, γιατί η εξεταστική ξανάρχισε και ο χρόνος θα είναι περιορισμένος...

----------


## jabarlee

Από τα παραπάνω, τουλάχιστον έγινε κάτι...
Ο indyone εστησε την σχετική με shoutcast σελίδα: http://www.radio.awmn

Ευχαριστώ τόσο τον Indy όσο και το Reno που ανταποκρίθηκαν σε αυτό.

Αναπάντεχα καλά νέα: Ο Όσιος Ευάγγελος Δερμάνης ο Μικροκυματιστής μου έδωσε ένα UPS για τα μηχανήματα του κόμβου. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να γίνεται normal shutdown σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος, και όχι βέβαια να δουλεύει ο κόμβος σε blackout...
*Αν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος από μία σειριακή έξοδο να ελεγθούν 2 pc πείτε το μου*

Να πω βέβαια ότι μου είχε δώσει ένα UPS και ο bchris. Καθώς όμως ήθελε μπαταρίες και επιδιόρθωσούλα, δεν είχα βρει χρόνο και χρήμα να ασχοληθώ...και σου λέει μετά "μην αναβάλλεις ποτέ για αύριο κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις σήμερα"  ::   ::  

Οπότε προγραμματίζεται για αύριο μια ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή του κόμβου, ώσπου να μπει στην θέση του το UPS. μάλλον κατά τις 12:00

----------


## jabarlee

Ξέχασα και το εξής...

άλλαξε πάλι το configuration για το routing, οπότε οι 3 clients μου με subnet ας ξαναγυρίσουν σε rip.

Μην με ρωτάτε γιατί γίνονται όλα αυτά, έχω χάσει λίγο το μπούσουλα

----------


## bond

> *Αν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος από μία σειριακή έξοδο να ελεγθούν 2 pc πείτε το μου*


Αν έχεις Linux, σε ένα τουλάχιστον από τα PC, στο οποίο θα συνδεθεί το UPS, τότε http://www.exploits.org/nut/
Υπάρχει client και για windows, όχι όμως master.

----------


## [email protected]

ολα εντάξει με τις αλλαγές του πρωτοκόλλου !

----------


## paravoid

> ολα εντάξει με τις αλλαγές του πρωτοκόλλου !


Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά τσάμπα τις έκανες  :: 
Ο Αχιλλέας postαρε sample configuration έτσι ώστε οι clients με subnet να δουλεύουν με RIP ενώ το backbone με OSPF, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο jabarlee φρόντισε και το πέρασε...

----------


## jabarlee

σήμερα μπήκε μόνιμα μια omni comet 10 dB.
Πάνε οι sector μου  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα αντικατέστησα την 21dB Stella με 80εκ. πιάτο + feeder από wirelesslan. (αυτή που με συνδέει με τον Αλέξανδρο)
Δεν είδα και καμμία φοβερή βελτίωση στο σήμα, πιθανώς όμως η σκόπευση δεν είναι η βέλτιστη. Παρατηρώ μάλιστα ότι στέλνω χειρότερα dB από ότι λαμβάνω, ενώ τα bridges είναι στα 5mW και τα δυο, και μάλλον η κεραία του Αλέξανδρου λίγο μικρότερη.
Έτσι, γύρισα την Stella στον jacobs, και την 15dB pw στον Δερμάνη (ξεφορτώθηκα την cantenna).
όταν έρθουν  ::  τα feeders, θα αντικατασταθούν και οι 2 grid με 65εκ. πιάτα, και θα κάτσω να ηρεμήσω

----------


## Alexandros

Η κεραία που έχω εγώ προς τα εσένα μετά τις αλλαγές της Κυριακής είναι μια 21db Cisco Dish συνδεδεμένη σε εξωτερικό κουτί (λιγότερες απώλειες μια και γλιτώσαμε 6m LMR-400). Είναι όμως δυο περίπου μέτρα χαμηλότερα από την PaW 21db Grid που είχαμε.

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά και το δικό σου πιάτο είναι χαμηλότερα από τη Stella που είχες. Ίσως η διαφορά υψομέτρου να έχει να κάνει με τη μη σημαντική βελτίωση της σύνδεσής μας. Για την ασυμμετρία λήψης/εκπομπής δεν έχω εξήγηση.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

έβαλα το πιάτο πάνω στον ιστό, 50εκ. χαμηλότερα από τη stella
Μπορώ να το ανεβάσω κι άλλο αν χρειαστεί, προτιμώ βέβαια να μην το κάνω γιατί θα έχει μεγαλύτερο μπαλατζάρισμα ο ιστός (αύριο θα του βάλω και αντιρρίδες)
θα κάνω μια δοκιμή κάποια στιγμή να ανεβάσω το πιάτο ψηλότερα, αλλά αν δεν δω διαφορά θα το επιστρέψω στη θέση του

----------


## jabarlee

Έβαλα το πιάτο πιο ψηλά από χτες, μαζί με τις αντιρρίδες.
Δεν είδα καμμία βελτίωση στο σήμα, αλλά παρατήρησα τα εξής:
Όταν ρυθμίζω τα bridges μας στα 50mW ή 20mW, τότε έχουμε το ίδιο σήμα, σου ρίχνω και 1dB κατά κανόνα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει όταν τα ρυθμίζω στο 1mW
Όταν όμως τα ρυθμίζω στα 5mW, τότε το δικό μου out είναι πολύ ασταθές, και με μέσο όρο 3 dB κάτω από το δικό σου (παίζει συνεχώς από -69 ως -75). Από την άλλη, το δικό σου είναι "καρφωμένο"στα -70 dB, μάλιστα αραιά ανεβαίνει και στα -68.
Να υποθέσω ότι το bridge που έχω πάσχει λίγο στην συγκεκριμένη ισχύ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Να υποθέσω ότι το bridge που έχω πάσχει λίγο στην συγκεκριμένη ισχύ;


Αν το feeder σου είναι κυκλικής πόλωσης, να διαβάσεις την εμπειρία που είχαμε με τον spirosco και πως βγάλαμε (άδικα) ένα ΑΡ340 χαλασμένο.
Η εξήγηση που έχω δώσει (θεωρητικά, αλλά τώρα έχω τροπό να το μετρήσω) είναι ότι τα feeder κυκλικής πόλωσης έχουν κακή προσαρμογή και καμία φορά ενεργοποιούν την εσωτερική προστασία της κάρτας του cisco.

----------


## spirosco

Μανωλη το οτι δεν ειδες διαφορα στο signal strength μου φαινεται υποπτο.
Το συνολικο gain της νεας κεραιας (πιατο/feeder) ειναι τουλαχιστον 24db, τα οποια ειναι περισσοτερα απο την παλια κεραια σου.
Βεβαιωσου αν η βαση θελει λιμαρισμα γιατι το λανθασμενο tilt μπορει να σου φαει αρκετα db.

----------


## jabarlee

Το feeder είναι γραμμικής πόλωσης
Επιπλέον, έχω λιμάρει τη βάση του πιάτου, όπως μου είχε πει ο Σπύρος, με αποτέλεσμα η βέλτιστη θέση να μην είναι στο τέλος της διαδρομής, όπως πριν.Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι όχι τόσο η μη σημαντική βελτίωση του σήματος, αλλά το συνεχές σκαμπανέβασμα στο out, ενώ από την άλλη το σήμα του Αλέξανδρου είναι σταθερότατο.
Θα περίμενα την ίδια αστάθεια και στα δύο σήματα, αν επρόκειτο για λάθος σκόπευση.
Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες δεν θα έχω χρόνο, όταν έρθουν και τα άλλα feeders, οπότε θα αναγκαστώ τότε να ασχοληθώ, θα κάνω την εξής δοκιμή:
Θα ξαναγυρίσω την Stella προς τον Αλέξανδρο, και θα παρατηρήσω την συμπεριφορά του σήματος. Αν συνεχίσουν τα πάνω-κάτω, θα είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με την κεραία ( ή τη σκόπευση) και θα αναζητήσω την αιτία στο bridge.

----------


## Achille

Τσέκαρε και το link σου με τον dermani, γιατί δεν το βλέπω να παίζει και πολύ σωστά τις τελευταίες μέρες. Ενδεικτικά:

--- 10.37.56.85 ping statistics ---
11 packets transmitted, 11 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 6.8/16.1/30.5 ms

--- jabarlee.ns.awmn ping statistics ---
11 packets transmitted, 7 packets received, 36% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 11.0/13.7/21.9 ms

Επίσης στο DNS το gw-dti.dermanis.awmn δείχνει στο .84 και όχι στο σωστό .85

----------


## jabarlee

```
--- dermanis.awmn ping statistics ---
31 packets transmitted, 31 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 2.3/2.7/4.9 m
```

Αυτά είναι από εμένα μετά από restart του dlink του Δερμάνη.
Έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι κολλάει πάρα πολύ συχνά, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι, εκτός από το να αλλάξουμε το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι. Θα γίνει και αυτό, όταν βρεθεί ο χρόνος, εκτός και αν δοκιμάσουμε πρώτα να αλλάξουμε firmware (έχει 2.50)
Όταν δεν κολλάει, παίζει πολύ καλά και στα -22Mbps-, αλλά τι να το κάνεις...
Αποδεικνύεται ότι τα dlink πάσχουν σε σχέση με τα linksys wap11 (σαν το δικό μου), αν και έχουν το ίδιο hardware

διορθώθηκαν και τα hostnames, είχαν μείνει από το 1ο setup

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα τελικά έβαλα το 2.61 powerhack firmware στο δικό μου dlink, όπως και στου Δερμάνη...άντε να δούμε

----------


## MAuVE

> Σήμερα τελικά έβαλα το 2.61 powerhack firmware στο δικό μου dlink, όπως και στου Δερμάνη...άντε να δούμε


Σε ένα τόσο βασικό λινκ έχετε βάλει D-Link. 
Ας μη το σχολιάσω παραπέρα...

----------


## jabarlee

Αυτό διαθέτει το κατάστημα...
Επιπλέον είναι απαραίτητο το παραπάνω throughput που δίνει σε σχέση με οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή.
Τέλος, τα dlink σε bridge παίζουν πολύ καλά

----------


## jabarlee

Ενημέρωση για τα links μου:
1. Το bridge με τον Δερμάνη από χτες που έγιναν οι σχετικές αλλαγές δεν έχει κολλήσει, ελπίζω να συνεχίσει έτσι

2. Εδώ και κάποιο καιρό (4-5 μέρες πριν από την electronica) έχω πρόβλημα στο Link με τον jacobs. Το σήμα είναι μια χαρά, αλλά η cisco pci κολλάει ανεξήγητα. Το έχω αναφέρει στον Αχιλλέα, μου είπε ότι όταν ξεκλέψει λίγο χρόνο θα το κοιτάξει

3. Το bridge με τον Αλέξανδρο δεν πάει και πολύ καλά...σχεδόν χωρίς καθόλου traffic, και ενώ από σήμα όλα παραμένουν όπως έχουν περιγραφεί (και το link βέβαια στα 11Mbps), το ping είναι απελπιστικό: 1500ms
Είχαν εντοπιστεί προβλήματα με το ping και παλιότερα, αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό...μάλιστα τότε είχαν διορθωθεί με restart του bridge του Αλέξανδρου, τώρα όμως όχι.
Από την άλλη, παρατήρησα ότι το highest rate που δείχνει το bridge στα στατιστικά του έχει ανέβει γύρω στα 500Κ, που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί.
Τέλος, για να ξαναγυρίσω στο πρόβλημα που έχω με τα dB, σκέφτηκα το εξής:
Αν όταν εκπέμπω στα 50mW το out μου είναι -60dB, τότε στα 5mW θα έπρεπε να είναι -70 (όπως είναι και του Αλέξανδρου). Όμως στην περίπτωσή μου κατεβαίνει απότομα στα -75, γεγονός που μάλλον υποδεικνύει ότι το bridge έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

Κάθε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη...

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτό γίνεται όταν βάλεις το D-Link με τα Cisco. 
Τους μαθαίνει τα κόλπα.
Και πάνω απ' όλα, κόβει βόλτες και το φάντασμα του ιστορικού λινκ.

----------


## bakolaz

> Αυτό γίνεται όταν βάλεις το D-Link με τα Cisco. 
> Τους μαθαίνει τα κόλπα.
> Και πάνω απ' όλα, κόβει βόλτες και το φάντασμα του ιστορικού λινκ.


Εκτός θέματος ....  ::

----------


## Achille

jabarlee 2 netgear που πήρατε, που τις έχετε;
Δεν ξηλώνεις τη Cisco καλύτερα λέω εγώ; Έχω απογοητευτεί από τις επιδόσεις και τη σταθερότητά τους σε περιβάλλον Linux...
Στο cslab ο router κόλλησε μετά από 16 μέρες (έφτιαξα τη μνήμη) λόγω BAP timeouts της Cisco...

Αν η netgear περισεύει και αποφασίσεις να τη βάλεις, πες μου να μπω να στη σετάρω αν δεν τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## jabarlee

Η NetGear υπάρχει και είναι διαθέσιμη. Αν νομίζεις ότι θα είναι καλύτερα, ευχαρίστως να την αλλάξω, θα προτιμούσα βέβαια να σε έχω standby για ότι Μ...κία κάνω...
Να πω βέβαια ότι προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζει και η pcmcia cisco του jacobs, αν τα πράγματα έχου όπως λες και βρούμε και καμμία netgear που περισσεύει από κανέναν, να την αλλάξουμε (και η κάρτα, και ο pci αντάπτορας είναι "δωρεές")

εκεί που είπα ότι πρέπει να κάτσω να διαβάσω, πάνε τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα στραβά...κάποιος με έχει φτύσει...

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το απόγευμα αποφάσισε να ξαναλειτουργήσει κανονικά το cisco...μήπως έκανε κανείς κάτι;
Βέβαια το σήμα παραμένει όπως πριν

----------


## jabarlee

Ενημέρωση:

Τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο προς το παρόν, εκτός από το γεγονός ότι το link με τον Δερμάνη παίζει εκπληκτικά. Από τότε που άλλαξε το firmware δεν έχει κολλήσει ποτέ και, ακόμα όταν το traffic ξεπερνά τα 4Mbit (δοκίμασα και όταν ήταν 5Mbit), τα ping times είναι σταθερά γύρω στα 10ms.
Ελπίζω αυτό να συμβαίνει και σε όσους άλλους έχουν dlink me to ίδιο firmware (αλλιώς βάλτε το!).

Το πρόβλημα με το cisco bridge παραμένει, μόλις βρω χρόνο θα το αντικαταστήσω με ένα άλλο που μου έφερε ο Αλέξανδρος, (έτοιμο για Miscoποίηση - δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να βγάλω την 340 από μέσα). Ελπίζω με αυτό τον τρόπο να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

Επίσης παραμένει το πρόβλημα με την cisco pci, κολλάει σε εντελώς ανύποπτους χρόνους. Θα την αντικαταστήσω με μία Netgear μόλις έρθουν τα feeders (οπότε και θα έχουμε downtime του κόμβου για αλλαγή των κεραιών, έτσι κι αλλιώς).

Τέλος, να πω ότι παρ' όλους τους αέρηδες τις δυο τελευταίες μέρες, ο ιστός με το πιάτο πάνω δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα, μόνο μια μικρή παλινδρόμηση του πιάτου, που δεν νομίζω ότι επηρρεάζει σε τίποτα

----------


## sotiris

Jabarlee χρειαζετε ειδικο κατσαβιδι για να το βγαλεις το ατιμο.Η pci και σε μενα στην αρχη ειχε καποια προβληματα,αλλα μετα το τελευταιο firmware-drivers σταθεροποιηθηκαν ολα,βεβαια εχασα την δυνατοτητα να εχω το netstumbler και αλλα συναφη προγραμματα,αλλα απο σταθεροτητα σκιζει.

----------


## jabarlee

> Jabarlee χρειαζετε ειδικο κατσαβιδι για να το βγαλεις το ατιμο.Η pci και σε μενα στην αρχη ειχε καποια προβληματα,αλλα μετα το τελευταιο firmware-drivers σταθεροποιηθηκαν ολα,βεβαια εχασα την δυνατοτητα να εχω το netstumbler και αλλα συναφη προγραμματα,αλλα απο σταθεροτητα σκιζει.


Αν εννοείς το κλειδί για να ανοίξω το bridge, το έχω. Το πρόβλημα είναι (όπως είχε προειδοποιήσει ο Αλέξανδρος) ότι είναι πολύ σφιχτά βαλμένη η pcmcia στην βάση της, δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα.
Επίσης η cisco που αναφέρω είναι pci και παίζει σε linux

----------


## MAuVE

> Το πρόβλημα είναι (όπως είχε προειδοποιήσει ο Αλέξανδρος) ότι είναι πολύ σφιχτά βαλμένη η pcmcia στην βάση της, δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα.


Λασκάρεις τις 2 από τις 4 βίδες της βάσης PCMCIA (αυτές που είναι προς την κεραία)
Κουνάς την κάρτα δεξιά - αριστερά. 
Ακους ένα κρατς και μετά η κάρτα βγαίνει πανεύκολα. 
Μετά ξανασφίγγεις τις 2 βίδες που είχες λασκάρει.

----------


## jabarlee

...με τίποτα...
ξελάσκαρα και τις βίδες, μετά άρχισα να βγάζω εξαρτήματα...τίποτα.
φοβάμαι μην ακούσω κανένα μεγάλο "κρακ"...μου φαίνεται ότι θα το αναθέσω στον Αλέξανδρο...θα του δώσω και τα κλειδάκια να το ανοίξει

----------


## jabarlee

Αύριο θα εγκατασταθεί νέος ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας στο ταρατσάκι μου, οπότε ίσως χρειαστούν μερικές μετακινήσεις, αποσυνδέσεις, διακοπές ρεύματος κ.τ.λ.
Μην ανησυχήσετε αν χάσετε για λίγο τον κόμβο μου...
Καινούριο σπίτι για το κουτί με τα pc, με το κξαλό ότι η δεξαμενή θα είναι πιο χαμηλά, και δεν θα μου κόβει το λίγο που μου έκοβε από την θέα.

----------


## jabarlee

έγινε η αλλαγή του θερμοσίφωνα χωρίς να διακοπεί τίποτα.
είναι αρκετά πιο χαμηλός, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι καλύτερη η θέα προς τα νοτιοδυτικά, χρίς να χρειάζεται να μπει κεραία ψηλά στον ιστό.
Βέβαια, δεν χωράει το κουτί με τα pc από κάτω, αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, δεν καταλαβαίνει από κακουχίες

----------


## jabarlee

μου τη βάρεσε, και θα κατεβάσω το κόμβο μου για να κάνω όσες αλλαγές προλάβω:

Να βάλω πάνω την netgear στη θέση της cisco
να αλλάξω 2-3 connectors
άμα δεήσει και μπορέσω, να αλλάξω τα cisco bridges

βαρέθηκα να περιμένω τα feeders

----------


## jabarlee

Άλλαξα την netgear, αλλά δεν σηκώθηκε, και δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κάνω.

Οπότε περιμένω τη βοήθεια του Almighty Αχιλλέα, ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου που ξέρει τι να κάνει

----------


## Renos

> Άλλαξα την netgear, αλλά δεν σηκώθηκε, και δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κάνω.
> 
> Οπότε περιμένω τη βοήθεια του Almighty Αχιλλέα, ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου που ξέρει τι να κάνει


Τι εννοεις δεν "σηκωθηκε" ?
Πες τι ηθελες να κανεις, τι προσπαθησες να κανεις και τελος εκανες ωστε να καταλαβουμε περισσοτερα.

----------


## pavlidisd

Μανώλη έλεγξε ότι έχεις βάλει auto στο /etc/network/interfaces δηλαδή:



```
auto wlan0
iface wlan0 inet static
        address 10.80.184.73
        netmask 255.255.255.248
        network 10.80.184.72
        broadcast 10.80.184.79
```

και ότι έχεις προσθέσει στο /etc/modules την γραμμή:



```
hostap_pci
```

----------


## jabarlee

thnx to pavlidisd, paravoid

Έπαιξε η netgear, αλλά θέλει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για το startup που περιμένουν τον Αχιλλέα (να μπει το firmware στο boot και διάφορα άλλα κουλά)

----------


## jabarlee

τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, αλλά να αναφέρω πως το link με τον Δερμάνη παίζει ανέλπιστα καλά. Χτες είδα out-traffic 5.750ΚΒ/sec με σύγχρονο in-traffic ~350ΚΒ/sec, δηλαδή σύνολο περίπου 6Mbit. Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού του traffic, το ping, με μεγάλα πακέτα ήταν πολύ καλό, της τάξης των 20-50ms

Αν και δεν περιμένω να δω τέτοια νούμερα ποτέ με τον Αλέξανδρο, τα περιμένω όμως με τον jacobs. Θα το παλέψουμε

----------


## jabarlee

::   ::   ::   ::  
Εκεί που έρχονται τα feeders και κάνουμε σχέδια, μας τελειώνουν τα irq...
κάτι τέτοιο διέγνωσε ο Αχιλλέας, γι' αυτό δεν σηκώνεται η netgear ???
Αύριο θα το δω, αφού θα πρέπει να συνδέσω μόνιτορ και όλα τα συναφή για να μπω στο bios

----------


## jabarlee

Θα ανέβω σε 5' με την οθόνη στην ταράτσα, για λίγο troubleshouting: οι περισσότεροι τέτοια ώρα λείπετε, οπότε δεν θα σας πειράξει μια ψιλο-διακοπή

----------


## jabarlee

έκανα κάτι αλλαγές στα pci slots, έκλεισα και τις usb και μία σειριακή, αλλά φως δεν είδα. Σηκώθηκε βέβαια η wlan0, αλλά Link δεν έχουμε

----------


## jabarlee

Εύγε!!
Ήρθε ο Όσιος Ευάγγελος Δερμάνης ο μικροκυματιστής (μεγάλη η χάρη του) και μου Miscoποίησε το Bridge.
Πάντα είναι χρήσιμη η αιτιολογική αξιολόγηση των πραγμάτων...όπως φάνηκε, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κολλάει στην pcmcia το βερνίκι της πλακέτας, οπότε αν ξεβιδωθούν και οι 4 βίδες, με πανω-κάτω κινήσεις, ξεκολλάει. Και πάλι όμως, εγώ αυτό το πράγμα σε ξένο bridge δεν το έκανα...
αν προλάβω σήμερα, θα σετάρω το νέο bridge, και θα αντικαταστήσω το παλιό...
Σήμερα προέχει το ρεκτιφιέ του κόμβου του jacobs

----------


## spirosco

Αντε βρε Μανωλη, φτιαξτο ντε να σου ρουφηξουμε και εμεις οι χριστιανοι μερικα GigaBytes -με σεβαστες ταχυτητες βεβαια.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

θα ανέβω τώρα να αλλάξω το cisco, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω άλλο τροφοδοτικό για να το σετάρω από πριν, θα πάρει λίγη ώρα, ελπίζω σε 15' να είναι στη θέση του

----------


## jabarlee

έγινε η αλλαγή και το σήμα βελτιώθηκε (1db χαμηλότερο από του Αλέξανδρου), αλλά το Ping παραμένει όχι σε καλά εππίπεδα..

----------


## jabarlee

Από αύριο το AP θα λειτουργεί στο κανάλι 1.
Αν τυχόν τα wifi των clients, δεν ακολουθήσουν την αλλαγή, κάντε το με το χέρι...

----------


## jabarlee

Αύριο το πρωί ο κόμβος δε θα λειτουργεί λόγω εργασιών. Όταν ολοκληρωθούν, θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## jabarlee

τελικά οι αλλαγές που ήθελα έγιναν:

άλλαξα ταρατσόκουτο, αντικατέστησα την netgear μου με ένα cisco 340 AP (στο link με jacobs) και έβαλα την απαραίτητη 2-port ethernet που ήθελα.

επιπλέον, το AP μου απο σήμερα παίζει στο κανάλι 1 (το είχα ανακοινωσει πριν πολύ καιρό, αλλά ξέχασα να το κάνω)

----------


## jabarlee

θα δυλειτουργούν για λίγο τα bb links μου σε προσπάθεια μικρορύθμισης της στόχευσης

----------


## jabarlee

στο link με τον Αλέξανδρο δεν κατάφερα τίποτα καλύτερο, άλλαξα και το feeder, αλλά τα ίδια.
πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι από σκόπευση είμαστε ok (λογικό, αφού στο 1mW έχουμε σήμα -75dB)

για τα άλλα 2 links επιφυλάσσομαι για μικρή βελτίωση, ίσως τα πιάτα κοιτάνε πιο ψηλά απ' όσο πρέπει...στο εγγύς μέλλον και αυτό

----------


## gerdigos

Εψαξα να δω σε ποιον μπορω να συνδεθω, και νομιζω ο πιο κοντινος εισαι εσυ. Με την πυξιδα υπολογισα στην ταρατσα οτι βλεπω: 
 ::  285-295
 ::  245-265
 ::  322-338
στο περιπου (+-2 μοιρες).

Συμφωνα με αυτα τα στοιχεια, εσυ δεν εισαι ο πιο κοντινος και ορατος (απο μενα τουλαχιστον  ::  ) κομβος?
Στο ΑΡ σου υπαρχουν ελευθερες θεσεις? Αν ναι, τι ταχυτητα μπορει να πιασω στα 20db?
millemerci  :: 
*edit*: O jacobs ειναι αρκετα κοντα μου, μαλιστα το πρωι περασα μια τσαρκα απο την γειτονια και ειδα που ειναι η κεραια, αλλα δεν φαινεται να εχω οπτικη επαφη... Μολις βρω τα κυαλια μου θα το εξακριβωσω.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

καλώς ήρθες !
συνδέσου σε όποιο AP έχεις καλύτερο σήμα, και τα 2 είναι αρκετά κορεσμένα.
από ταχύτητες, θα δεις και ο ίδιος όταν συνδεθείς  ::

----------


## gerdigos

Ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα  ::  
Δεν ειμαι ετοιμος ακομα για να ανεβασω link, ειμαι στο σταδιο της μελετης/υπολογισμων... στο ψαξιμο δηλαδη. Παντως προχωρω με γοργα βηματα.  ::  
Απ'οτι φαινεται, θα χρειαστω αρκετο χρονο για να πιασω καλο σημα, αρα μαλλον θα το καθυστερησω μεχρι να ξεκλεψω χρονο απο το διαβασμα και να εχω ορεξη. (Υπολογιστε 1-2 μηνες  ::  )
Οταν/Πριν αρχισω να υλοποιω οτιδηποτε, θα φροντισω να ενημερωθειτε.
Ευχαριστω και παλι.  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μετά τις αλλαγές που έκανες στο Link με τον Jacobs, στο mrtg σου δεν φαίνεται να έχει καθόλου traffic (έχω την εντύπωση πως κοιτάει κάποια κάρτα δικτύου που δεν υπάρχει πλέον) και δεν βλέπουμε πόσο δουλεύει.

Όταν το θυμηθείς βέβαια και όχι τώρα που έχει διαβάσματα  ::  . Απλά το γράφω για να μην ξεχαστεί  ::

----------


## gerdigos

Ωραια βρηκα που ητανε θαμμενα τα κυαλια  ::  και αυριο μεθαυριο θα εξακριβωσω εαν πραγματικα βλεπω εναν απο τους δυο σας. Παντως μαλλον θα προτιμησω να συνδεθω με εσενα, γιατι θα εχω πιο λιγα hop και μικροτερο ping (θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον).
Καλη συνεχεια  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το πρωί που ξύπνησα ήταν κολλημένο το dlink μου (φαντάζομαι ότι φταίει η γνωστή hackιά της ρύθμισης που πρωτο-εφάρμοσα πριν 2 μέρες) και επίσης δεν παίρνω ping από το AP μου, αν και δουλεύει κανονικά.

Ίσως πάλι να μας έκανε κολπάκια το ρεύμα, τι να πω...θα το ψάξω και θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## ipparxos

> Σήμερα το πρωί που ξύπνησα ήταν κολλημένο το dlink μου (φαντάζομαι ότι φταίει η γνωστή hackιά της ρύθμισης που πρωτο-εφάρμοσα πριν 2 μέρες) και επίσης δεν παίρνω ping από το AP μου, αν και δουλεύει κανονικά.
> 
> Ίσως πάλι να μας έκανε κολπάκια το ρεύμα, τι να πω...θα το ψάξω και θα σας ενημερώσω


Μανώλη, από ώρα δεν έχω καθόλου πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο. Έχει να κανει με το AP σου? Πάντως ως στον router του [email protected] φτάνω κανονικά.

----------


## jabarlee

Όσο αφορά το bridge με τον Δερμάνη, μόνο ένα hard reset έδωσε τη λύση, υποψιάζομαι τα σκαμπανεβάσματα της τάσης.

Για το AP μου, έγινε το εξής παράξενο: πήρε μια άσχετη ip από μόνο του (10.37.57.37) με αποτέλεσμα να γίνουν όλα μπάχαλο. Υποψιάζομαι την επιλογή :"Use previous Configuration Server settings when no server responds? yes no " στο boot menu.

Όπως και να έχει, διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα, αν και έφαγα κάμποσο χιόνι στη μάπα

----------


## gerdigos

Σημερα που ειχε ηλιο και σχεδον απνεια βγηκα με τα κυαλια να δω εαν σε βλεπω, αλλα τζιφος. Τα σπιτια ειναι τοσα πολλα που χανομαι  ::  ! Μαλλον πρεπει να παρω πιο δραστικα μετρα... Μια σαρωση του χωρου με βιντεοκαμερα ελπιζω να αποφερει αποτελεσματα, αλλιως "χαιρετα μου τον πλατανο" γιατι ειδα οτι δεν βλεπω τον jacobs. Θα δειξει  ::  
*edit*: Greeklish -> Ελληνικα

----------


## jabarlee

Είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνουμε ένα scan και να μας λυθούν οι απορίες...επικοινώνησε μαζί μου με Pm για να μην επιβαρύνουμε το forum

----------


## jabarlee

Θα διακοπεί για λίγο η λειτουργία του κόμβου για να βάλω xtra RAM στα 2 pc μου

----------


## jabarlee

Μια και υπάρχει ζήτηση από τον λαό του AWMN, σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον κόμβο μου όπως είναι τώρα

----------


## jabarlee

και μία ακόμα

----------


## Thanosch

Τρομερός!!! ...  ::  Τέλεια δουλειά!!  ::

----------


## 123456789

Ειδικά ο στύλος με τις κεραίες εντυπωσιακός!
Ελπίζω να είναι ασφαλής η ταράτσα σου  :: .

Η.

----------


## Lewis

αν το βάλουμε το σκυλόσπιτο, εδώ πάνω στην Θεσσαλονίκη, στην ταράτσα, ο Βαρδάρης θα πάρει και το κουτί και τον σκύλο  :: )

εξαιρετικό όμως...

----------


## bchris

eyge manoli...

----------


## lambrosk

> ...και την όγδοη μέρα ο Θεός είπε: "εντάξει,Μέρφυ,απο δω κι εμπρός 
> αναλαμβάνεις εσύ"


ΩΡΑΙΟ!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

χτες και σήμερα κόλλησε το dlink 2-3 φορές, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι οφείλεται στο κρύο
γι΄αυτό και το τύλιξα με ηλεκτρική θερμοφόρα  ::

----------


## tsapi

> χτες και σήμερα κόλλησε το dlink 2-3 φορές, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι οφείλεται στο κρύο
> γι΄αυτό και το τύλιξα με ηλεκτρική θερμοφόρα


To καλοκαίρι τι του κάνεις του ντιλινκιού, για να συνέλθει?

Αέρα με βεντάλια και φραπέ με παγάκια?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αέρα με βεντάλια και φραπέ με παγάκια?


Σε παρακαλώ, τι μας πέρασες ?

Τίποτα φραπόγαλα ?

Μόνο freduccino πίνουμε εμείς  ::  


_Κάποιος Moderator να διασπάσει την ενότητα και να μας πάει όλους μαζί στα offtopics ?_  ::

----------


## jabarlee

άμα δεν συνεχιστεί, δεν υπάρχει λόγος

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα εκματαλλεύτηκα την καλοκαιρία και το γεγονός ότι έπηξα  ::  και έκανα κάτι μερεμέτια στα πιάτα προς jacobs και dermanis, και ξανακέντραρα. Το σήμα του Δερμάνη είναι εντυπωσιακό, απλά θα ήθελα να ξανακάνω μια στοχευση με τον jacobs, όταν όμως θα έχουμε τελειώσει και εκεί κάτι αναβαθμίσεις που θέλουμε.

----------


## paravoid

Ο router του jabarlee είναι κάτω από χτες το βράδυ λόγω προβλήματος στο upgrade.

----------


## jabarlee

ok, το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε...
όπως έμαθα για όλα φταίει ο paravoid που βάζει τα modules για τις ethernet να φορτώνουνε με άλλη σειρά, και πρέπει να αλλάζουμε τα utp μας...
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ, ΑΡΚΟΥΔΕΗΔΕΣ!!

----------


## jabarlee

σήμερα θα κατεβάσω τον winserver για μία περίπου ώρα (4:30-5:30)
οπότε δεν έχει DC++, forum κτλ., αλλά το router θα λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα

----------


## jabarlee

πριν λίγο είχα μια ακόμα αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να αντικαταστήσω το 900+ με το WRT54G...
η συνέχεια στο troubleshooting

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα, αφού κινητοποιήθηκαν κάμποσοι άνθρωποι για βοήθεια, αντικαταστάθηκε το Dlink με το WRTG45. Στη συνέχεια μένει να δούμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο finetuning....

----------


## jabarlee

αν ο καιρός είναι στοιχειωδώς καλός αύριο, ο κόμβος θα είναι down κάποιες ώρες το πρωί, για να αλλάξω κάποια καλώδια ρεύματος, και δικτύου.

----------


## jabarlee

Χαιρετίσματα στον Winserver μου. 
Έσκασε ο root δίσκος μου, οπότε πάνε τα DC, forum, apache, MySQL, κ.τ.λ.
Δεν έχω κουράγιο να σκεφτώ τι θα κάνω, κάθε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη.
Το καλό ( ; ) της υπόθεσης είναι ότι έχω χθεσινό backup του δίσκου σε Travan tape, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως να κάνω restore (αν βρω νέο δίσκο...)

----------


## MerNion

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ήταν τρίτη και 13... λες να είχε σχέση? ελπίζω όχι.. πάντως ένα backup είναι πάντα χρήσιμο, και όλο και κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει να το περάσεις..

----------


## xaotikos

Περαστικά Μανώλη  ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> Χαιρετίσματα στον Winserver μου. 
> Έσκασε ο root δίσκος μου, οπότε πάνε τα DC, forum, apache, MySQL, κ.τ.λ.
> Δεν έχω κουράγιο να σκεφτώ τι θα κάνω, κάθε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη.
> Το καλό ( ; ) της υπόθεσης είναι ότι έχω χθεσινό backup του δίσκου σε Travan tape, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως να κάνω restore (αν βρω νέο δίσκο...)


Μανώλη περαστικά...
Φτου φτου φτου μακριά από μας.

Δες αυτό: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4804
Έχω ακούσει ό,τι τα αποτελέσματα του είναι εντυπωσιακά.

Καλή τύχη, είμαι εδώ αν χρειαστείς τίποτα...

----------


## enaon

> Χαιρετίσματα στον Winserver μου. 
> Έσκασε ο root δίσκος μου...


..και την δική μου συμπονια σου καταθέτω. Τί ακριβώς έπαθε;. Δέν γυρνάει κάν; Τί μαρκα και τύπος είναι;

----------


## papashark

Μανώλη περαστικά σου και από μένα.

Πάντως αφού είχες κρατήσει back up φρέσκο, ξέχνα τα recovery και τα σχετικά, και στήσε ένα καινούργιο με το back up που έχεις, πιο λίγο χρόνο και χρήμα θα χαλάσεις......

----------


## ngia

> Χαιρετίσματα στον Winserver μου. 
> Έσκασε ο root δίσκος μου, οπότε πάνε τα DC, forum, apache, MySQL, κ.τ.λ. 
> 
> ήταν τρίτη και 13... λες να είχε σχέση


Μανώλη έκαμες το λάθος να δηλώνεις δημόσια το φόβο σου για το τι θα γίνει αν γίνει ακριβώς αυτό που έγινε. Και ύστερα σου λένε για προλήψεις ..
Περαστικά , και γρήγορη αποκατάσταση..

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Περαστικά και απο μένα
...αν και ο δικός μου είναι στα τελευταία του,ελπίζω να προλάβω το backup πρίν σκάσει  ::   ::

----------


## bchris

::  ......Καλη αναρρωση

----------


## jabarlee

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την συμπαράσταση...
από ότι είδα στο inet, η σωσ΄τη μέθοδος για το restore είναι να στήσω από την αρχή τα win, και μετά να κάνω restore από το backup.
Θα δοκιμάσω όμως και το πρόγραμμα που είδα στο παραπάνω Link.

Ο σκληρός είναι 40GB Maxtor.

Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## enaon

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=67395#67395

για να την γλυτώσουν οι επόμενοι..

----------


## bchris

Και τωρα τι κανουμε εμεις τα leecher-ια ???
Ναι σε ποιο DC να συνδεθουμε ?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

dc.achille.awmn

----------


## jabarlee

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=23439#23439

Ποιες υπηρεσίες του κόμβου λειτουργούν και ποιες θα λειτουργήσουν

----------


## jabarlee

ο κάτοχος της MAC 00:50:70:64:0e:8d έφαγε φίλτρο, γιατί πήρε αυθαίρετα Ip από το range του DHCP, χωρίς να αφήσει να του δώσει Ip ο server.

----------


## bchris

Jab, εαν χρειαστεις βοηθεια/whatever για το restore μην διστασεις ε?
(διπλα ειμαστε αλλωστε...)

----------


## jabarlee

thnx, αλλά το restore Πήγε κατά διαόλου (λεπτομέρειες σε DC/IRC)

αφαιρέθηκε το mac filter, καθώς συννεοήθηκα με τον κάτοχο της...
και με αφορμή αυτό να πω ότι πια το range 10.37.57.5-10 δεν θα δίνεται από τον dhcp, αλλά θα είναι reserverd για όσους θέλουν να κάνουν test με στατική ip
Θα ενημερώσω σχετικά την nodeDB κ.τ.λ.

----------


## jabarlee

Ήμουν κάπως απρόβλεπτα εκτός σπιτιού από το Σάββατο, οπότε γυρνώντας διαπίστωσα ότι είχε κολλήσει το bridge με τον Αλέξανδρο. Επανήλθε πριν 30'

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά το reset επανήλθε και στην φυσιολογική του λειτουργία *και το AP* του Alex. Περίεργο; Μάλλον σύμπτωση θα είναι..

----------


## jabarlee

Φεύγω αύριο για διακοπούλες μιας εβδομάδας, οπότε να με περιμένετε πίσω κατά τις 8 του Αυγούστου.

Ο router τρέχει μια χαρά και δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, όπως και τα υπόλοιπα services του κόμβου.

Αν παρ' ελπίδα στραβώσει κάτι, υπάρχουν κάποιοι online που ξέρουν τι να κάνουν.
Επίσης, μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου, μόνο και μόνο για να επικοινωνήσω εγώ με τη σειρά μου με κάποιον που θα έχει μείνει πίσω.

Δεν πρόκειτα να δω mails, pms και τα ρέστα, παρά μόνο αφού γυρίσω

http://www.jabarlee.awmn/contact.html

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Δεν πρόκειτα να δω mails, pms και τα ρέστα, παρά μόνο αφού γυρίσω


Θα σε ταράξουμε στα SMS τότενες  ::  

Καλά να περάσεις  ::

----------


## jabarlee

I am back!

Το πρόβλημα που εμφανίστηκε με το DC και τα services του winserver μου δεν οφείλονταν στον υπολογιστή (ευτυχώς) αλλά στο switch που κόλλησε, ευτυχώς το όλο πρόβλημα κράτησε κάτι λιγότερο από ημέρα (αν κατάλαβα καλά)

----------


## jabarlee

από χτες πέθαναν οι παλιοί unreal tournament servers , και απο τίς στάχτες τους γεννήθηκαν Unreal tournament 2004 servers  ::  


(βασικά έμεινε ένας server UT classic -CTF)

έτσι, φτιάχτηκε και μια σελίδα με στατιστικά και διάφορα άλλα καλούδια:

http://ut.jabarlee.awmn

θα ενημερωθεί και η σχετική ενότητα στις υπηρεσίες, και το awmn/services

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το μεσημεράκι θα κατέβει για καμμιά ώρα ο winserver, για να αλλαχτεί το κουτί του.

----------


## jabarlee

έχουν γίνει όλες οι απαραίτητες προεργασίες που μου είπανε να κάνω  ::  για τη μετάβαση σε bgp, με ένα restart η quagga θα φτιάξει.
To RIP στο AP κόπηκε.

μόνο ο shevek θα μείνει προσωρινά εκτός, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να φτιάξουμε το setup του (δεν μπορώ να σε βρω με τίποτα βρε άτιμε...)

----------


## jabarlee

σήμερα ήταν ο χειρότερος αέρας από τότε που έχω στήσει το "νέο" κουτί.

Κουνιότανε τόσο πολύ που βγήκε το τροφοδοτικό του linksys από τη πρίζα, μα αποτέλεσμα να κολλήσει το router. Αυτό έγινε 2 φορές ώσπου και σταθεροποίησα την πρίζα καλύτερα.

Το δυσάρεστο όμως ήταν ότι κόλλησε το pc από αυτή την ιστορία, προφανώς γιατί άλλαξε το link state στην ethernet, κάτι που δεν είχε ξαναγίνει σε παρόμοια περίπτωση...να δούμε μήπως και φταίει κανένα νέο πακέτο

----------


## jabarlee

νέα κόλπα:

για κάποιο λόγο το logrotate δε δούλευε για το ospfd.log με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει τα 2GB  ::  και να "κάτσει" το ospfd. Έτσι μετά τις 4 το πρωί μέχρι τις 9, οπότε επιλήφθηκε ο paravoid (thnx man) δεν πέρναγε traffic από τον κόμβο.

----------


## jabarlee

διαπίστωσα σήμερα ότι κάποιος μου είχε αφαιρέσει το "reditribute static" από το ospfd.conf, με αποτέλεσμα να μην περνάνε routes από τους clients με subnets από τον alexandro

Αλλά, μια και 10 μέρες δεν είχα κανένα feedback, δε μπορούσα να το μαντέψω, έ;

----------


## Renos

(.... den exw ellhnika...)

Manwli, dokimase na kaneis 'last' stosuthma sou na deis poioi 'koboune' boltes ekei mesa  :: 

Mhpws na kaname kai ena fest gia System Security?  ::

----------


## jabarlee

δεν είναι θέμα security, access στο router έχουν αρκετοί. Απλά, πάνω στις διαδικασίες μετάβασης σε bgp, πήρε και τα static μια αδέσποτη.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν έκανε σε κανένα εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι χάθηκε το μισό δίκτυο. Να 'ναι καλά ο golden Dragon

----------


## Achille

Χμμμ δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος ότι χρειάζεται το static.

Εφόσον κάνεις redistribute το BGP στο OSPF, θα πρέπει να κάνεις redistribute και το class-c σου στο OSPF, επομένως δεν χρειάζεται το redistribute static στο OSPF.

Θα το κοιτάξω αργότερα.

----------


## jabarlee

έτσι είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ αρχικά (μάλλον έλπιζα), αλλά δεν είχα πειράξει το conf για σιγουριά.
Ίσως να είναι λάθος το σκεπτικό με το redistribute static, αλλά δείχνει να δουλεύει

*** μήπως έχει να κάνει ότι το Interface του AP είναι passive στο ospfd.conf?

----------


## Achille

Όχι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το κοίταξα λίγο και εγώ. Πράγματι πρέπει να γίνει redistribute static. Μπορεί να υπάρχει μέσα στο class σου στο BGP για τους άλλους, αλλά το έχει ξεσκαρτάρει πριν το περάσει στην zebra από όπου λαμβάνει τα redistribute routes το OSPF.

----------


## Achille

Μάλλον το route map σου το κόβει Acinonyx, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να το περνάει στο OSPF κανονικά.

Μάλλον θέλει λίγο fine-tuning.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έκανα κάποια πειράματα. Άκου τι γίνεται, όταν δεν υπάρχει το route-map μόνο οι 2 κάνουν distribute τα static routes του τρίτου. Αυτός που έχει static routes δεν τα πασάρει καν στο ospf σαν external, αν δεν κάνει redistribute static. Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται λογικό να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Achille

Δεν θέλουμε να πασάρουν τα static routes, θέλουμε να πασάρει μέσω του BGP redistribution το Class-C του ο jabarlee στο OSPF.

Κατάλαβες τι εννοώ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό που λες γίνεται για όλους τους άλλους εκτός από εμάς τους τρεις. Αφού είναι και αυτός μέσα στο OSPF. Είναι μέσα στα link states του router του. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν έκανε redistribute όλο το C net του στο OSPF σαν external ενώ ήδη υπάρχουν τα subnet του στα link states του router.

----------


## Achille

> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν έκανε redistribute όλο το C net του στο OSPF σαν external ενώ ήδη υπάρχουν τα subnet του στα link states του router.


Όχι, γιατί τα subnets είναι πιο specific, και προτιμόνται από τη zebra-kernel (άσε που τα external έχουν χαμηλότερη προτεραιότητα από τα internal στο OSPF).

Αν στέλνατε και ολόκληρα τα Class-C, αυτό που θα καταφέρνατε θα ήταν ό,τι υπάρχει στο Class-C σας και δεν υπάρχει στο OSPF, να κατευθύνεται επίσης προς τους routers σας, με αποτέλεσμα να μην χρειάζεται redistribution στα static routes.

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να το κόβει το route-map σου, επειδή έχει next hop IP μέσα στο Class-C του Αλέξανδρου. Αν βγάλεις το route-map και συνεχίζει να μην το στέλνει, τότε δεν κάνει redistribution τα networks που ανακοινώνεις εσύ στο BGP (δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ πιθανό...)

Θέλει ψάξιμο η υπόθεση και δεν έχω χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν βγάλεις το route-map και συνεχίζει να μην το στέλνει, τότε *δεν κάνει redistribution τα networks που ανακοινώνεις εσύ στο BGP* (δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ πιθανό...)


Ακριβώς αυτό έκανα και συνεχίζει! Και νομίζω ότι γίνεται αυτό γιατί τα subnet που κάνει redistribute τα παίρνει από τη ζεβρα στην οποία το δικό μου C-class δεν περνάει από το BGP αφού έχει σαν next-hop εμένα.

Είναι ιδιαιτερότητα της quagga; Ίσως...

----------


## Achille

Μάλιστα... τότε ας μείνει το redistribute static μέχρι να γυρίσουμε τον Αλέξανδρο σε BGP. Έτσι και αλλιώς, εσείς οι 4 τα παίρνετε μόνο  ::

----------


## jabarlee

κάτι κολπάκια μου έκανε το κωλο-τροφοδοτικό του winserver σήμερα το πρωί, και "χάθηκε" ο ένας σκληρός από το winserver, με αποτέλεσμα να κολλήσει το pc.
Όταν κόψει λίγο ο αέρας θα κάνω το σχετικό troubleshooting

----------


## Ifaistos

> κάτι κολπάκια μου έκανε το κωλο-τροφοδοτικό



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

εσύ με γκαντέμιασες....αλλά δε σου έκατσε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

::   ::   ::  

τελικά το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να τα έπαιξε...

ο winserver είναι down και είναι άγνωστο πότε θα ξανασηκωθεί, είναι compaq, και είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί γρήγορα τροφοδοτικό

----------


## Ataraxos

Αυτό σημαίνει UT γιοκ σωστά ;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Αναστήθηκε ο winserver μετά από μεταμόσχευση Mobo και psu

Ευχαριστώ όσους βοηθήσανε ή προσφέρθηκαν να βοηθήσουν με διάφορους τρόπους.

Τουλάχιστον έτσι μπήκε μεγαλύτερο psu

----------


## jabarlee

λόγω (hardware ? ) προβλήματος του winserver, και χρονικής αδυναμίας να το αντιμετωπίσω άμεσα, οι υπηρεσίες dc/hublink, gameservers, teamspeak θα είναι ανενεργές για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα (2 ώρες-5 μέρες)

----------


## alex-23

καλα ξεμπερδεματα  ::   ::   ::  συμβαινουν αυτα

----------


## jabarlee

Βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα:

Όποτε δουλεύει οποιοσδήποτε ανεμιστήρας εκτός της cpu, υποτροφοδοτείται η vga και κρεμάει το pc. Δεν είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού, αλλά motherboard, ελπίζω αύριο το μεσημέρι να έχω το καινούριο και να γίνει η αλλαγή αύριο-μεθαύριο.

Είναι απαραίτητοι οι ανεμιστήρες όταν οι σκληροί δουλεύουν 24/7 επί μήνες, γι' αυτό μη πείτε "ε, κλείσε τους"...3 σκληρούς έχω χάσει από θερμοκρασία στο awmn

----------


## mxou

Μανώλη, μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλεις κάποια άλλη vga; Μία pci, λχ, δεδομένου και του ότι δε χρειάζεται καλύτερη λόγω ρόλου server;

Αλλαγή mobo πάει πολύ. Ποια είναι η εν λόγω κάρτα που .. ζορίζεται;
(πάντα υπάρχει και η λύση του underclocking της κάρτας - είπαμε, μηχάνημα server)

----------


## jabarlee

Δε φταίει η καρτούλα, παίζει μια χαρά για πάνω από ενά χρόνο τώρα. Εξάλλου χρειάζεται μια κάρτα της προκοπής, γιατί μη ξεχνάς ότι τρέχω συνήθως και 2-3 game servers πάνω (όχι αυτές τις μέρες που έχει πρόβλημα)

To ΜοΒο έχει αγοραστεί ήδη, αν μετά συνεχίσουν τα προβλήματα, σημαίνει ότι τα έχει φτύσει το psu

Έτσι κι αλλιώς με συμφέρει η αλλαγή MObo, για κάποιο λόγο το 3o 512ΜΒ dimm μου δε παίζει πάνω σε αυτό  ::

----------


## zack

αν τελικα δεν βρεις λυση:
μηπως να τροφοδοτησεις τα ανεμηστιρακια κατευθειαν απο το τροφοδοτικο  :: 
και απλος συνδεσε το καλωδιακη για τις στροφες αν θες κιολας.

[edit] 
για troubleshooting το λεω
[/edit]

----------


## jabarlee

έχεις δίκιο με τους ανεμιστήρες, θα το κοιτάξω όταν το ξανανοίξω. Αν και τώρα που το λές νομίζω ότι δεν παίρνουνε από το mobo... θα δω.

αα, για να σου θυμίσω κάτι...backup!  ::

----------


## zack

εχεις pm

----------


## jabarlee

ξανακατέβασα το winserver, θα σηκωθεί αύριο ή μεθάυριο το μεσημέρι

----------


## jabarlee

αύριο το μεσημεράκι ακόμα ένα μικρό downtime του winserver, (10') για αναβάθμιση τροφοδοτικού

----------


## jabarlee

Δυστυχώς δε πρόλαβα να κάνω τίποτα...

πριν κάνω οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή αποφάσισε να κακαρώσει το μηχάνημα, με το κακό όμως ότι τώρα βρέχει και είμαι κρυωμένος για να βγω στην ταράτσα με την βροχή.

Θα το πάρετε χαμπάρι όταν όλα ξαναδουλέψουν

----------


## Acinonyx

Εδώ και κάτι μήνες ο DNS server του κόμβου σου δεν μπορεί να κάνει resolve hostnames του domain acinonyx.awmn. Τι μπορεί να φταίει για αυτό; Συμβαίνει αποκλειστικά στον δικό σου κόμβο. Όλοι οι αλλοι δουλεύουν πάντα κανονικά.



```
dig @ns.jabarlee.awmn lynx.acinonyx.awmn 

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>> @ns.jabarlee.awmn lynx.acinonyx.awmn
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 47164
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;lynx.acinonyx.awmn.            IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.                       8528    IN      SOA     A.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. NSTLD.VERISIGN-GRS.COM. 2005010201 1800 900 604800 86400

;; Query time: 16 msec
;; SERVER: 10.37.57.249#53(ns.jabarlee.awmn)
;; WHEN: Mon Jan  3 16:19:31 2005
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 111
```



```
dig @ns.bakolaz.awmn lynx.acinonyx.awmn 

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>> @ns.bakolaz.awmn lynx.acinonyx.awmn
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 18221
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;lynx.acinonyx.awmn.            IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
lynx.acinonyx.awmn.     651     IN      A       10.2.16.1

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
acinonyx.awmn.          3600    IN      NS      acinonyx.ns.awmn.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
acinonyx.ns.awmn.       3600    IN      A       10.2.16.1

;; Query time: 38 msec
;; SERVER: 10.37.58.249#53(ns.bakolaz.awmn)
;; WHEN: Mon Jan  3 16:20:10 2005
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 94
```

----------


## jabarlee

μετά από ένα restart του cisco προς τον Αλέξανδρο, το Link επανήλθε

Πάντως όταν κάτι δε παίζει, δε πειράζει να ενημερώνετε το forum, στη σωστή ενότητα, ή έστω ένα Pm. Έχω βάλει αποσμητικό χώρου και δε μυρίζουν πολύ τα νύχια μου τελευταία...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πάντως όταν κάτι δε παίζει, δε πειράζει να ενημερώνετε το forum, στη σωστή ενότητα, ή έστω ένα Pm.



GRRRRRRR!!!!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Λογω αναβαθμισης του link jabarle-Alexandros, απο το μεσημερι κι επειτα θα υπαρχουν διακοπες.

----------


## jabarlee

Έγινε μια προσπάθεια πριν λίγο να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με τον name server. Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες θα είμαι ελάχιστα πάνω από το pc, αν όχι καθόλου, plz ελέγξτε το και εσείς (ειδικά ο Acinonyx που ήταν ένας από αυτούς με τους οποίους είχα πρόβλημα)
Πάντως τώρα για πρώτη ( ; ) φορά στα χρονικά πήρα zone από acinonyx & philip633

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιτέλους δουλεύει!  ::   ::  Ελπίζω να κρατήσει.. Τι είχε βρε Μανώλη και δεν έπαιζε;

----------


## jabarlee

υπάρχει πακέτο bind9 και bind 
Όταν πρωτοστήθηκε το router (πριν 2 χρόνια, ε...), εγκαταστάθηκε το bind, αλλά σύντομα αντικαταστάθηκε με το bind9 ως πιο νέο. Σήμερα αποφάσισα να το ξαναγυρίσω...και δείχνει να δουλεύει (νομίζω ότι είναι έκδοση 1.8.x)

----------


## Achille

Νομίζω ότι ο Ifaistos είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το bind9 για woody.

Θα κάνουμε backport τον bind9 του sarge που δεν φαίνεται να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Με τον bind υπήρχε το πρόβλημα,με την αλλαγή σε bind9 (backport) φένεται ότι τα θέματα λύθηκαν.
Δοκίμασε αν είναι να το εγκαταστήσεις από το repository που το έχω

----------


## spirosco

Μεγεια το link mister jabarman  ::  



> [email protected]:~# traceroute http://www.jabarlee.awmn
> traceroute to caribou.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65) 1.160 ms 1.403 ms 1.066 ms
> 2 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 1.453 ms 1.224 ms 1.738 ms
> 3 caribou.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.249) 1.069 ms 1.357 ms 2.893 ms


( Περιστερι =>Αιγαλεω =>Καματερο =>Ν.Ιωνια )

----------


## nkladakis

> Μεγεια το link mister jabarman  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~# traceroute http://www.jabarlee.awmn
> traceroute to caribou.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65) 1.160 ms 1.403 ms 1.066 ms
> 2 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 1.453 ms 1.224 ms 1.738 ms
> ...


Θα πεθάνω από ζήλια.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Υπομονή, κάτι κάρτες μας λείπουνε, εκτός και αν ήσουνα τυχερός στο ebay  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nkladakis

> Υπομονή, κάτι κάρτες μας λείπουνε, εκτός και αν ήσουνα τυχερός στο ebay  
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


έχει εξαντληθεί η υπομονή μου, τη μια μας δείχνει 1.5 MB/sec σε interface του, την άλλη 1 ms σε 4 hop!! Πόσο να αντέξω?  :: 

edit:συγνώμη, το διόρθωσα  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν μιλάμε με Mbs πια αλλά με MBs  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Tenorism

Join the club βρε ΤΖΑΜΠΑ-ΜΑΝ  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Ηθικό δίδαγμα : Αν έχετε άλλο λειτουργικό εκτός από slack (μπλιαχ) και έρθει ο Spirosco να σας "βοηθήση" να φτιάξετε/αλλάξετε κάτι... κρύφτε το γιατί θα το φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ακόμα και σε cisco είναι ικανός να βγάλει το IOS και να βάλει slack  ::   ::  

You have been warned !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Να ευχαριστήσω τους:

Αλέξανδρο, Σπύρο, Στέλιο, Στέλιο, Τάσσο που πρακτικά κάνανε όλη τη δουλειά για εμένα, εγώ μόνο με 2 βίδες ασχολήθηκα.

Βέβαια αυτή την περίοδο δε γινότανε αλλιώς...thnx guys

----------


## jabarlee

Τις τελευταίες μέρες ξέρω ότι οι clients έχουνε κάποια (...) προβλήματα με το lag. Οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι άλλαξα κανάλι στο AP, προκειμένου με τις σχετικές αλλαγές να βρεθούνε κανάλια διαθέσιμα στην περιοχή για τα bb links (προς jacobs)

Προσπαθώ να βρω άλλο κανάλι πλην του 1 στο οποίο έπαιζε τόσο καιρό, δείχνει λίγο δύσκολο. Πάντως το έχω υπόψη μου

----------


## jabarlee

Ανανεώθηκε η κεντρική σελίδα του κόμβου μου σημαντικά:

Πια είναι προσβάσιμη τόσο στο http://www.jabarlee.awmn (wireless) όσο και στο http://jabarlee.awmn.net (internet)

Από εδώ και πέρα η κυρίως ενημέρωση για οτιδήποτε αφορά τον κόμβο θα γίνεται εκεί, και θα ακολουθεί περίληψη ή απλά ένα λινκ εδώ.
Ο κύριος λόγος γι' αυτές τις αλλαγές είναι ότι προετοιμάζομαι σιγά σιγά να φύγω από το σπίτι, οπότε και θέλω να κεντρικοποιήσω τα περί του κόμβου μου.

Όσοι έχουν ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθούνε νέα, ας επισκεφτούνε το site, και θα δούνε ότι προσφέρει αρκετές δυνατότητες

----------


## jabarlee

ο router θα είναι εκτός λειτουργείας για 15' περίπου, για να δοκιμαστούνε νέες μνήμες

----------


## jabarlee

Αύριο το μεσημεράκι θα κατέβει ο winserver για απαραίτητες εργασίες, καθώς μου έχει βγάλει τη ψυχή.

Από όλες τι υπηρεσίες, μόνο το Hublink θα συνεχίσει να τρέχει, από άλλο pc, αλλά δε θα έχετε bulletins και τα ρέστα

----------


## B52

Μανωλη έχετε ετοιμάσει τίποτα από links να ανεβούμε προς βορά πιο γρήγορα ? new or update  ::

----------


## Billgout

Να βγάλεις το link μας ν' ανέβεις πιο γρήγορα.... ντακότα (DC-10)  ::   ::   ::   ::  

μπιλγκούτ

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute dc.jabarlee.awmn
traceroute to winserver.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  0.363 ms  0.547 ms  0.217 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  3.972 ms  6.637 ms  2.481 ms
 3  gw-alexandros.jabarlee.awmn (10.34.61.204)  1.571 ms  0.822 ms  1.383 ms
 4  winserver.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.252)  1.463 ms  1.910 ms  1.355 ms
[email protected]:~#
```

Μπιλγκούτ μιλάω για πιο πάνω οχι για Τζαμπαρλή  ::  εκεί έτσι κι αλλιώς σφαίρα φτάνουμε..  ::

----------


## jabarlee

υπάρχει σχετική μελέτη να βελτιστοποιηθεί το link με τον Δερμάνη, αν και το πρόβλημα είναι από εκεί και πέρα.

Αν γίνει αυτό, θα δω μήπως μπορέσω να βγάλω και άλλο link, αλλά σε απώτερο χρόνο...

----------


## Billgout

Ξέρω τι λέω βητα πενηνταένα  ::  ... Always aim high....  ::

----------


## jabarlee

χτες κατά το στήσιμο του Link με το ΕΚΕΠ, κατάφερα να χαλάσω το καλώδιο της omni.

Ελπίζω να βρω τα υλικά σήμερα για να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη

----------


## jabarlee

done

----------


## jabarlee

κατόπιν πρόσκλησης του MauVe, έκοψα τα πακέτα που δρομολογούνται από/προς τον κόμβο του.

Αν διαφωνείτε, pm στον MauVe

----------


## enaon

Προτείνω να τερματιστεί η δοκιμαστική περίοδος τερματισμού προώθησης πακέτων προς τον κόμβο με ID 280 και IP 10.2.8.χχ  :: 
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να πολεμήσεις την διάσπαση με διασπαστικές κινήσεις.

----------


## jabarlee

ε, θέλω και εγώ μερίδιο στις μ*λ*κίες... όχι μόνο να τις παρακολουθώ, ας κάνω καμμία

----------


## MAuVE

> ε, θέλω και εγώ μερίδιο στις μ*λ*κίες... όχι μόνο να τις παρακολουθώ, ας κάνω καμμία


Από εμένα έχεις το ελεύθερο. 

Μια μικρή παράκληση μόνο, γράφε το nick μου σωστά MAuVE. 

Να γνωρίσουμε και τους άλλους κόμβους του δικτύου nikpet, ernest0x κλπ

----------


## ngia

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H ομαλή και η κατά το δυνατόν αδειάληπτη λειτουργία του δικτύου, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί από αντίστοιχες ομάδες ή defacto, στην πορεία λειτουργίας του (π.χ πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης) , είναι ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός όλων μας.
Στα πλαίσια αυτά Jabarlee, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.

το Δ.Σ
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## jabarlee

update και από inet

επιπλέον, το firewall που είχα βάλει έκλεισε την Παρασκευή.

Θα ήθελα παρόλα αυτά να συζητηθεί σε κάποια άλλη ενότητα τι θα γινότανε αν δε το έκλεινα

----------


## papashark

> Θα ήθελα παρόλα αυτά να συζητηθεί σε κάποια άλλη ενότητα τι θα γινότανε αν δε το έκλεινα


Θα σου απαντήσω εδώ, μιας και η απάντηση μου θα είναι εξαιρετικά μικρή....

Τίποτα δεν θα γινότανε, δείξαμε ακόμα μια φορά μειωμένα ανακλαστικά, δείξαμε ότι τα φιλαράκια μας δεν τα κόβουμε, και την ομάδα την έχουμε γραμμένη κανονικά....

----------


## MAuVE

Τελικά Μανώλη το quote μου το έβαλες για να με πικάρεις ή για να δείξεις πόσο διορατικός και συνεπής σε λόγους και πράξεις είμαι.

Ισως το βλέπεις με την λογική του μισοάδειου ποτηριού, αλλά υπάρχει και αυτή του μισογεμάτου.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντος μου αρέσει.

Και άφρωνες είδαμε τελευταία (εγώ συνεχίζω να τους λέω αλλιώς) και πλάνα και συμβουλές να ποστάρονται (συνοδευόμενες από κούνημα δακτύλου) και κόστος τελικά υπήρξε γιατί άλλοι κατεβάζουν παντελόνια, άλλοι διεπαφές.

Εχεις την πλήρη συγκατάθεσή μου να το χρησιμοποιείς στην υπογραφή σου.

----------


## jabarlee

Συνεπής είσαι οπωσδήποτε. Για το διορατικός είναι που έχω τις αντιρρήσεις μου. Ίσως δίπλα πρέπει να βάλω και το "δάσκαλε που δίδασκες...".

Μπορώ να ανοίξω μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα ακολουθήσεις, και εγώ βαριέμαι λίγο να επαναλαμβάνομαι.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που σπανίως βρίσκεις τον κατάλληλο τρόπο να είσαι αποτελεσματικός, ακόμα και όταν έχεις δίκιο - και θα παραδεχτώ ότι το τελευταίο δεν είναι σπάνιο. Μου θυμίζεις τον προπονητή του μπάσκετ, τον Ιωαννίδη: ικανότατος, αλλά έβριζε, φώναζε, χτύπαγε...την κούπα τελικά πάντα την έπαιρνε ο αντίπαλος.

Θα πρέπει να επικεντρώνεσαι περισσότερο στο αποτέλεσμα και όχι στη διαδικασία. Άκου το από κάποιον που όπως είχες πει κάποτε θα μπορούσε να είναι γιος σου ...

_ΥΓ: όταν τελειώσουμε όλοι τις αναλύσεις μας, να δώσουμε σήμα να καθαρίσει κάποιος το thread_

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν μου πέφτει καθόλου άσχημα να με παρομοιάζεις με τον Ιωαννίδη.

Νομίζω με συμφέρει να κλείσει η ανάλυση εδώ και να ζητήσουμε για άλλη μία φορά τις καλές υπηρεσιές των "συνεργείων καθαρισμού" 

Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί κάπως είναι ότι δεν βρέθηκε κανείς να πεί :

Την ιστορία με τους μπερτόδουλους, δεν θα μας την πείς ;

Ετσι και εγώ πείσμωσα και θα περάσει το ημίχρονο χωρίς ιστορία.

Να μάθετε .....

----------


## jabarlee

λόγω κάποιων δοκιμών με τον Δερμάνη, το μεταξύ μας link δεν έπαιζε για 1-2 ωρίτσες σήμερα το απόγευμα

----------


## jabarlee

προγραμματισμένο downtime

----------


## jabarlee

παρακαλούνται οι clients του κόμβου να μου στείλουνε σε mail/pm τις συντεταγμένες τους (όπως αυτές είναι στην NodeDB) για να προχωρήσουμε στη υλοποίηση αυτού του project

----------


## jabarlee

Καλό είναι όσοι clients δεν έχουνε καταχωρηθεί στο nodeCal να το κάνουνε, για να εμπλουτιστεί η βάση και όταν θα είναι έτοιμη, να αντικαταστήσει την nodeDb

----------


## jabarlee

αλλαγή AP (inet)

----------


## jabarlee

downtime του κόμβου για εργασίες συντήρησης (1-2 ώρες)

[wireless][inet]

----------


## jabarlee

Έγινε επαναστόχευση σήμερα από μεριά μου στο link με τον Αλέξανδρο, είχανε χαλαρώσει οι βίδες και είχε μετακινηθεί ελαφρώς το πιάτο.

Πιθανώς με μια βελτίωση και από τη μεριά του Αλέξανδρου, να φτάσουμε στα αρχικά επίπεδα σήματος

----------


## jabarlee

Παρακαλώ όλους τους clients του κόμβου να καταχωρήσουνε τα στοιχεία τους στο WiND

----------


## jabarlee

ένα μικρό crash του router πριν λίγο ...

φαίνεται ότι ο admin spirosco ήπιε λίγα ρακόμελα παραπάνω από ότι θα έπρεπε  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Δεν του πηγαίνει του router σου το debian μάλλον.  ::   ::  
Πάντως το "ρακομελιό" απ'όπου προξενήθηκε το crash είναι πολύ ωραίο μέρος και λέω να κάνουμε ένα meeting. Βάζει ωραία μουσική και wifi έχει και απ΄'ολα. 
Άντε, πάλι στη διαφήμιση το έριξα  ::

----------


## spirosco

χικ  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Δε βλέπω να βιάζεστε να καταχωρηθείτε στο WiND  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ok , κανένας ακόμα δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί στο wind, οπότε από Πέμπτη μπαίνει mac filter στο AP. Θα ανοίγει μόνο για όσους καταναλώσουνε 5' από τη ζωή τους

----------


## Philip

Δεν το βάζεις από τώρα έτσι και αλλιώς σε έχουν γραμμένο όπως και εμένα  ::  , τελικά μόνο με το ζόρι κάνουν μια καταχώριση που θέλει 5 λεπτά από τον χρόνο τους.

 ::  Και να σκεφτείς πολλοί από αυτούς ασχολούνται όταν δεν παίζει κάτι η όταν δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν με μεγάλες ταχύτητες. 

Βλέπω και σε άλλους κόμβους όπου συμβαίνει αυτό και αναρωτιέμαι δεν ενδιαφέρονται να ρίχνουν μια ματιά στο topic του κάθε κόμβου όπου συνδέονται, έτσι για να βλέπουν τα νέα του κόμβου.

----------


## SoT

Κανένας ....!!!!!????  ::   ::  
Μα εγώ έχω κάνει εγγραφή εδώ και καιρό....γιατί δεν με εμφανίζει ?  ::   ::   ::  
Ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος

[b]ΑΚΥΡΟ βλακεία μου ...  ::   ::  δεν είχα σωστά στοιχεία ..  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Από αύριο θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών για καμμιά 10ριά μέρες, οπότε ότι χρειαστεί από Οκτώβρη πια ...

----------


## SoT

Απ' ότι ακουγεται στην γειτονια έπεσε ενας κεραυνός σχεδόν δίπλα απο τον Μανο (στην εκκλσία του Π Ηλία) και μάλον έριξε και τον κόμβο του Μάνου μιας και δεν έχω σύνδεση μαζί του  ::   ::  
Ας το επιβεβαιώση κάποιος

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.37.57.1
traceroute to 10.37.57.1 (10.37.57.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.590 ms  0.431 ms  0.349 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.677 ms  0.662 ms  1.511 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  1.676 ms  1.147 ms  1.201 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.26.35.34)  3.262 ms  2.442 ms  2.155 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  7.098 ms  3.288 ms  3.313 ms
 6  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  5.794 ms  4.298 ms  2.920 ms
 7  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  3.761 ms  3.810 ms  5.858 ms
 8  gw-ns5.b52.awmn (10.42.44.249)  3.414 ms  5.316 ms  7.211 ms
 9  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  6.846 ms  6.210 ms  11.823 ms
10  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  9.277 ms  7.251 ms  5.531 ms
11  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  5.698 ms  5.254 ms  6.846 ms
12  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  14.450 ms  7.206 ms  10.195 ms
13  gw-ysam2.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  25.118 ms  8.911 ms  9.990 ms
14  gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.19.141.43)  81.299 ms  11.008 ms  10.760 ms
15  gw-achille.alex.awmn (10.47.130.90)  9.636 ms  14.826 ms  9.568 ms
16  10.37.56.100 (10.37.56.100)  295.012 ms  150.775 ms  148.122 ms
17  10.37.56.68 (10.37.56.68)  296.614 ms  359.753 ms  708.790 ms
18  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  1115.158 ms  1444.849 ms  495.975 ms
19  gw-ysam2.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.233)  124.673 ms  205.553 ms  202.810 ms
20  gw-nvak.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.105)  208.466 ms  270.432 ms  292.669 ms
21  gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.19.141.43)  650.044 ms  1136.324 ms  703.281 ms
22  gw-achille.alex.awmn (10.47.130.90)  1018.205 ms  634.193 ms  440.802 ms
23  10.37.56.100 (10.37.56.100)  916.120 ms  1284.694 ms  1639.211 ms
24  10.37.56.68 (10.37.56.68)  1512.570 ms  2057.783 ms  1815.670 ms
25  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  701.715 ms  539.260 ms  353.044 ms
26  gw-ysam2.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.233)  504.604 ms  644.503 ms  897.430 ms
27  gw-nvak.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.105)  532.521 ms  565.798 ms  423.493 ms
28  gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.19.141.43)  1133.238 ms  726.752 ms  936.978 ms
29  gw-achille.alex.awmn (10.47.130.90)  481.553 ms  613.798 ms  400.575 ms
30  10.37.56.100 (10.37.56.100)  565.105 ms  1276.556 ms  911.725 ms
```

Πέρα του ότι είναι όντως down καθώς καμία υπηρεσία του δεν παίζει απότι έχω δει, φαίνεται να έχουμε και λούπα στο routing...  :: 


Edit:
Τελείως down πάντως είναι τις τελευταίες 6 ώρες...
Πριν ήταν up αλλά δεν παίζανε όλα τα services του...

http://stats.cha0s.awmn/cgi-bin/smokepi ... s.Jabarlee

Απότι ξέρω είναι εκτός Αθηνών ο Μανώλης και θα γυρίσει σε 5-6 μέρες...

----------


## SoT

::   ::  ..οπότε ας περιμένουμε μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Μάνος μιας και θα όπως γράφει και πιό πάνω θα είναι εκτός για 7 ημέρες ακόμα
Ας ελπίσουμε βέβαια ότι όλα τα μηχανήματα θα είναι ΟΚ.
Κατάρα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

θα πω σήμερα σε κάποιον στο σπίτι να κάνει ένα restart τα μηχανήματα, και ας αλπίσουμε ότι θα πιάσει. Αλλιώς, σε 1-2 μέρες, και μακάρι να μην έχει γίνει καμιά χοντρή ζημιά

----------


## bedrock

Παιδιά ας ελπίσουμε να μην έχει πάθει τπτ .....Πάντως από προχθές πέσανε τα services απότι πρόσεξα και από χθες είναι down όλοκληρος ο server.....

LETS CALL 911

 ::

----------


## jabarlee

θα ενημερώσω λίγο αργότερα γιατί θα υπάρξουνε 1-2 αλλαγές, αλλά δουλεύουνε τα πάντα εκτός από το AP, που λογικά θα επαναλειτουργήσει σήμερα

stay in touch

----------


## jabarlee

σε 20' ο κόμβος θα είναι down για 30'

----------


## SoT

Γιατι ποτε τον εκανες Up ? 
Μου ειπε χθες ο Αποστολης οτι σου χαλασε το ΑΡ 340 στο εχω πει και πιο παλια οτι εχω ενα εδω και καθεται ...  ::  
Αντε ..σηκωσε το, το .........ο  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

News update
& από internet

----------


## jabarlee

Σε 10' φεύγω πάλι εκτός Αθηνών. και θα λείπω το λιγότερο μέχρι την Παρασκευή.

----------


## jabarlee

κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο μεσημεράκι, ο router δε θα λειτουργεί για 10-20' για αλλαγές σε hardware

----------


## jabarlee

εξαιτίας κάποιων δοκιμών, το Link με τον jacobs/pyrros δε λειτουργεί από χτες, ελπίζω να ξεμπερδέψουμε σύντομα

----------


## jabarlee

new proxy in town (inet)

----------


## apollonas

Μπράβο Μανώλη! Είσαι best!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

αναδιάρθρωση των bb links του κόμβου (inet)

----------


## jabarlee

Νέα στατιστικά των clients του κόμβου (Inet)

----------


## jabarlee

κάποια στιγμή το μεσημεράκι θα κοιτάξω λίγο ένα feeder γιατί μου κάνει κόλπα, για λίγη ώρα θα υπάρχει δυσλειτουργία στον κόμβο

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Μανωλη λες να το ψακσουμε κι αλλο 
ο κολοκονεκτορας σου εφτεγε ρε συ 
σταθερα παιζει καλυτερα ακι απο του πυρου
επιτελους ειδες ενασ κολοκονεκτορας τι απιστευτη ταλαιπωρια μπορει να φερει 
και να μοθ το λεγαννε δεν θα το πιστευα 20db  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Ερώτηση:
Μπαίνω στο router του jabarlee και κάνω traceroute to 10.2.31.1 (onikoseimai)


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.2.31.1
traceroute to 10.2.31.1 (10.2.31.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  0.600 ms  0.549 ms  0.514 ms
 2  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  1.484 ms  1.700 ms  1.273 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210)  1.958 ms  2.171 ms  1.774 ms
 4  10.46.166.226 (10.46.166.226)  2.927 ms  1.798 ms  1.861 ms
 5  gw-stean.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.249)  28.702 ms  6.145 ms  4.176 ms
 6  * * *
 7  *
```

Την ίδια στιγμή, μπαίνω στον κόμβο manolis 1057 και κάνω το ίδιο 

```
router:~# traceroute 10.2.31.1
traceroute to 10.2.31.1 (10.2.31.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-manolis.jacobs.awmn (10.23.25.227)  6.944 ms  4.954 ms  6.812 ms
 2  10.23.24.242 (10.23.24.242)  6.121 ms  3.262 ms  4.081 ms
 3  gw-goldendragon.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.217)  5.237 ms  3.326 ms  5.360 ms
 4  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  4.816 ms  3.927 ms  3.935 ms
 5  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  8.477 ms  3.643 ms  5.841 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn (10.17.119.210)  6.815 ms  4.665 ms  4.571 ms
 7  10.46.166.226 (10.46.166.226)  6.568 ms  6.618 ms  5.409 ms
 8  gw-stean.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.249)  7.716 ms  9.376 ms  12.661 ms
 9  10.2.31.1 (10.2.31.1)  15.323 ms  12.463 ms  12.448 ms
```

Έχει τύχει πολλές φορές αυτό. Αυτή τη στιγμή έκανα αλλεπάλληλα test με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

γιατί αυτό ;
*EDIT*
Τώρα διορθώθηκε αλλά γιατί να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο ;

----------


## jabarlee

τώρα που δοκίμασα παίζει μια χαρά ... μήπως κάποια παροδική δυσλειτουργία στο routing ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> τώρα που δοκίμασα παίζει μια χαρά ... μήπως κάποια παροδική δυσλειτουργία στο routing ?



Ακριβώς.. Είναι τα κλασικά φαινόμενα αργοπορίας του BGP. Δεν φταίει ούτε ο jabarlee ούτε εσύ. Το πιό πιθανό είναι κάποιος ενδιαμεσα ή καποιος εντελώς άσχετα.

----------


## ysam

> καποιος εντελώς άσχετα.


Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο λιανά?

Αν δεν είναι μέσα στο Path τότε γιατί να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα? και από που το συμπεραίνεις? 

Κάτι άλλο είναι ότι εκτός από την RIB υπάρχει και η FIB.

----------


## papashark

> καποιος εντελώς άσχετα.
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο λιανά?
> 
> Αν δεν είναι μέσα στο Path τότε γιατί να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα? και από που το συμπεραίνεις? 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο είναι ότι εκτός από την RIB υπάρχει και η FIB.


Γιατί δεν μας εξηγηγείς και εσύ σε εμάς τους άσχετους γιατί συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά ?

Γιατί σε λινκ που περνάει traffic άλλοι περνάνε και άλλο όχι ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> καποιος εντελώς άσχετα.
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο λιανά?
> 
> Αν δεν είναι μέσα στο Path τότε γιατί να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα? και από που το συμπεραίνεις? 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο είναι ότι εκτός από την RIB υπάρχει και η FIB.


Ακριβως...

Γιατί το traceroute δεν δείχνει το path του bgp.. Το έχουμε αναλύσει σε άλλο νήμα.

----------


## ysam

Αρα είναι στο path.. δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι και να περνάει από εκεί πακέτο.

Εκανα την ερώτηση γιατί πολύ απλά αν κάποιος router δεν είναι μέσα στο path που περνάνε τα πακέτα κάποιου τότε δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να δημιουργεί πρόβληματα σε αυτόν. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. 

Η ερώτηση λοιπόν πάει στο "ή καποιος εντελώς άσχετα." που είπες. 

*Βέβαια τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι υπάρχει μία περίπτωση που όμως δεν θέλω καν να την σκεφτομαι.*

----------


## apollonas

Μάνο καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. Ότι επιθυμείς να στο φέρει το 2006.  ::  

Έκανα trace σήμερα απ'τον router σου πρός τον Αλέξανδρο και κοίτα τι έβγαλε: 

Tracing route to 10.34.61.252 (IP address 10.34.61.252)
Hop Time Time Time Host IP 
1 0.612 0.48 0.428 gw-jabarlee.goldendragon.awmn 10.37.57.222 
2 0.731 0.705 0.627 gw-goldendragon.pyros.awmn 10.23.24.241 
3 1.04 1.279 2.901 gw-pyros.dimitris.awmn 10.23.26.33 
4 1.736 4.046 1.316 gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn 10.17.121.57 
5 3.465 1.699 3.305 gw-philip633.b52.awmn 10.42.44.203  
6 3.724 19.797 8.342 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn 10.17.119.201 
7 7.441 11.761 5.557 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn 10.34.61.217 
8 12.583 11.756 29.322 10.34.61.252 10.34.61.252 


Πήγε μέσω του Μανώλη κι έκανε όλο τον κύκλο για να φτάσει στον Αλέξανδρο! Συμβαίνει κάτι με το link σας?

----------


## spirosco

Με προλαβε ο apollonas, το ιδιο ετοιμαζομουν να ρωτησω κι εγω.

Καλη χρονια

----------


## jabarlee

edited:
Γείτονας ανέβηκε, και αφού χάλασε το φλοτέρ της υπερχείλισης του καλοριφέρ και άφησε το καλοριφέρ χωρίς νερό, κούνησε και την κεραία προς Αλέξανδρο.
Τώρα είναι Ok

Καλή μας χρονιά  ::

----------


## apollonas

Μήπως ο γείτονας αυτός έχει κάποια συγγένεια με τον επιθεωρητή Κλουζώ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

ωραίος τύπος..

----------


## jabarlee

ναι  ::  
δεν είχα σκφτεί να βάλω συρματόπλεγμα στο ταρατσάκι  ::  με λίγη τάση πιθανώς  ::

----------


## ysam

εχω και άλλες ιδέες αν θες  ::

----------


## dti

Παρόμοιο περιστατικό με πολύ χειρότερες συνέπειες (νερό στο ταρατσοπισί) συνέβη και στον outliner...
Δυστυχώς τις δολιοφθορές δεν θα τις αποφύγουμε, αφού το δίκτυό μας είναι ερασιτεχνικό και δεν μπορούμε να εξασφαλίσουμε τη "φυσική ασφάλεια" στους χώρους που έχουμε τον εξοπλισμό μας, σε περίπτωση που αυτοί είναι κοινόχρηστοι...

----------


## apollonas

Σκοπιά στην ταράτσα!  ::  
FREEEEZZZZEEEEE SSSLEWWWWWW! 
GEITONA put the taratsopc down SLOWLY!!! (μην μας το σπάσει κιόλας)!  ::

----------


## dti

Μια webcam χρειάζεται που θα ενεργοποιεί συναγερμό (εγγραφή σε video) μόλις ανιχνεύει κίνηση γύρω από τον ιστό...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ναι, αυτό με την κάμερα το είχα παλιότερα στα σκαριά, για άλλο λόγο βέβαια (χαβαλέ) σε συνδυασμό με το σερβομηχανισμό πoυ συζητάγαμε κάποτε.

Δυστυχώς εκείνο το project πάγωσε, οπότε έμεινε ο σερβομηχανισμός, αλλά αν κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο Φλεβάρη βρω χρόνο, μπορεί να βάλω κάποιο τέτοιο κολπάκι.

Το πιθανότερο βέβαια είναι από την άνοιξη να επιθεωρώ τις δεκαοχτούρες που έχουνε αποδείξει στο παρελθόν ότι νιώθουνε πολύ άνετα πάνω στις κεραίες μου  ::

----------


## apollonas

Χωρίς πλάκα όντως χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο. Πολλοί 'κακοθελητές' μπορεί να μην ικανοποιηθούν στρίβοντας μόνο λίγο την κεραία...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Ξανάρχισα να ασχολούμαι λίγο με τα του κόμβου μου μετά από μια μικρή αποχή.

Χρειάζονται μερικές εργασίες συντήρησης και οργάνωσης τόσο σε software όσο και σε hardware επίπεδο, οι οποίες θα γίνουνε όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα και όσο επιτρέπει ο καιρός.

Επίσης δηλώνω από τώρα για να προετοιμάσω το έδαφος, ότι το AP δε θα δεχτεί άλλους clients πέρα από αυτούς που έχουνε ήδη επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Ήδη έχω 11, και είναι 1-2 ακόμα που ετοιμάζονται, και δυστυχώς δε γίνεται να συνδεθούνε άλλοι, χωρις να γίνει αφόρητη η κατάσταση για τους ήδη συνδεδεμένους...

Ευκαιρία να γεμίσουνε και τα άλλα AP ...

----------


## apollonas

Έκανες αποτοξίνωση? Πως άντεξες τόσον καιρό???  ::  
(Θα μου πείς άν σε κυνηγάει η εξεταστική..... όλα τ'αντέχεις)  ::

----------


## jabarlee

ε, ναι ... 
χαλάλι όμως, άξιζε τον κόπο ... πήρα πτυχίο μετά από 10 χρόνια ! κάτι είναι και αυτό  ::

----------


## papashark

> ε, ναι ... 
> χαλάλι όμως, άξιζε τον κόπο ... πήρα πτυχίο μετά από 10 χρόνια ! κάτι είναι και αυτό


οοοοο, το πήρες τελικά !


Ήρθε το τέλος !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

μόλις ξεμπερδέψω και με κάτι άλλα τρεχάματα, θα πέσει το σχετικό κέρασμα ... μη νομίζετε ότι πάω να το περάσω στα μουλωχτά!

----------


## Cha0s

> ε, ναι ... 
> χαλάλι όμως, άξιζε τον κόπο ... πήρα πτυχίο μετά από 10 χρόνια ! κάτι είναι και αυτό


*!!!!

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!*

----------


## dti

> ε, ναι ... 
> χαλάλι όμως, άξιζε τον κόπο ... πήρα πτυχίο μετά από 10 χρόνια ! κάτι είναι και αυτό


Άντε, μπράβο! 
Συγχαρητήρια!!!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

να το καδραρεις ρε και να το προσκυνας καθε μερα 
τα καλυτερα ερχονται καλη σταδιοδρομια Μανολο  ::

----------


## socrates

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΤΣΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!

Ωραίος ο Μανώλης, περιμένουμε το φαγοπότι που μας έχεις τάξει  ::

----------


## Billgout

xmmm I can smell fresh flesh.....
Νέους!
Αντε βρε καλή σταδιοδρομία!

----------


## ysam

Εύγε Μανώλο..  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> xmmm I can smell fresh flesh.....
> Νέους!
> Αντε βρε καλή σταδιοδρομία!


Έχω εσένα και τον Πάτερ να με φτιάξετε !  ::   ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τα καλά λόγια, η χρονιά ξεκινάει καλά!

----------


## Pyros

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ και καλή σταδιοδρομία!
Και μέχρι το στρατιωτικό να κάνουμε κανά Link και καμιά νέα υπηρεσία.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Καλή σταδιοδρομία Μανωλιό !!!

----------


## jabarlee

ναι ναι, αν προλάβω όλο και κανένα Link θα παλέψω.
Αλλά η μόνη νέα υπηρεσία που θα κάνω είναι γερμανικό νούμερο μου φαίνεται ...

----------


## Pyros

Ηρθε και η σειρά σου!!
Κουράγιο και αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. Κομάντο του ΑΜΔΑ δεν είσαι?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoT

Συγχαρητήρια Μάνο !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## xbelis

Συγχαρητήρια mesie
άντε και εις ανώτερα

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπράβο Μανώλη, Συγχαρητήρια !!!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

thnx guys

παρεπιπτόντως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει κουνηθεί το πιάτο με τον Αλέξανδρο, γιατί μάλλον δεν το βίδωσα αρκετά την προηγούμενη φορά που διόρθωνα την κοτσάνα του γείτονα.
Με τέτοιο αέρα όμως βράδυ δεν ανεβαίνω σε σκάλα  ::  οπότε από αύριο ...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Με τέτοιο αέρα όμως βράδυ δεν ανεβαίνω σε σκάλα  οπότε από αύριο ...


Σωστός ο Μανώλης !!!
Μην σε βρούμε και ....χιονάνθρωπο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μανώλη έχω ένα πόνο....  ::   ::  

Αντε καλορίζικο και καλο-εξασκειτο!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> Με τέτοιο αέρα όμως βράδυ δεν ανεβαίνω σε σκάλα  οπότε από αύριο ...
> 
> 
> Σωστός ο Μανώλης !!!
> Μην σε βρούμε και ....χιονάνθρωπο


Δεν μασάει τώρα ποιά ο Μανώλης, έχει πτυχίο !  ::

----------


## elkos

> μόλις ξεμπερδέψω και με κάτι άλλα τρεχάματα, θα πέσει το σχετικό κέρασμα ... μη νομίζετε ότι πάω να το περάσω στα μουλωχτά!


 το καλό αργεί... καλή σταδιοδρομία

----------


## apollonas

Μπράβο Μανολιό! 
Έπιασε τόπο το τρέξιμο. 
(Δεν το ξεχνάμε το κέρασμα ΓΙΑΤΡΕ)!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωωωωω! Καλή σταδιοδρομία και .. εις ανώτερα!

----------


## stafan

Μπράβο Μανόλη  ::  
Σύντομα και με μιά θέση κοντά στο σπίτι σου...

----------


## SoT

Από χθές το βράδυ δεν μπορώ να δω το δίκτυο (πιστεύω και όλοι οι πελάτες του) ενώ έχω κανονικά σύνδεση με τον Μάνο
Ας το δει κάποιος απ' έξω αν είναι "ζωντανός"  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Απαντά η 10.37.57.1 , η .252 , παίζει κανονικά και το http://www.jabarlee.awmn

----------


## apollonas

Έχουμε χάσει τον γιατρό μας!  ::  
Όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα μέχρι τις 11 το πρωί περίπου. Το μόνο που δούλευε ήταν το AP. Γενικά εδώ και έναν μήνα περίπου έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι κουφό που δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στο AP ή στον router του Μάνου και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχω μόνο εγώ η το έχουν και οι άλλοι clients. Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: Ενώ έχω τέλειο link ξαφνικά timeouts για κανένα πεντάλεπτο και μετά πάλι 2ms. Αυτό γίνεται κάθε μισή ώρα περίπου. Το παράξενο είναι ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του timeout η σύνδεση δεν πέφτει. Επίσεις βλέπω στα στατιστικά του AP ότι όταν έχω τα πεντάλεπτα timeouts το traffic στο AP είναι ελάχιστο και μετά το πεντάλεπτο ανεβαίνει πάλι 3Mb. Απ'αυτό συμπεραίνω ότι κόβεται το traffic γι αυτό έχω και τα timeouts. 
Αν θέλετε οι clients του Μάνου δώστε feedback να δούμε αν αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε μένα η γίνεται και σ'εσάς. 
Κουφό πάντως.  ::

----------


## GnuLxUsr

Κατ' αρχήν να δώσω κι εγώ τα συγχαρητήριά μου στο Μάνο και τις ευχές μου για καλή σταδιοδρομία!
Όντας client στο AP του Μάνου (DWL-900AP+ rev.C/Acinonyx - ξανά τις ευχαριστίες μου στον αίλουρο!) αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ παρόμοια συμπεριφορά: Το DLink καταγράφει disconnects ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ 30 λεπτά μετά από το τελευταίο Connect. Αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και περισσότερο από μία εβδομάδα. Τα reconnects παίρνουν περίπου 2 λεπτά, και μετά το reconnect το IP layer κάνει 1 έως 5 λεπτά να επανέλθει (ήτοι στο μεσοδιάστημα δε μπορώ να κάνω ping το remote gateway).

----------


## jabarlee

I am back!

Συγγνώμη για το εξαφάνισμα τον τελευταίο καιρό, αλλά υπήρξαν κάποιες υποχρεώσεις και επίσης πλήρης έλλειψη σχετικής διάθεσης.

Για να μπούνε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά, μια και τώρα έχω και τον χρόνο και την όρεξη, ας συντονίσουμε τις σχετικές εργασίες και troubleshooting εδώ:
Wireless
Internet

_*Πάντως επειδή έχω ελέγξει τα καλώδια και την κεραία του AP, το παραπάνω πρόβλημα μάλλον οφείλεται σε δυσλειτουργία της συσκευής, αν και δε παρουσιάζεται μάλλον σε όλους τους clients. Περισσότερα στο παραπάνω Link_

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον!!! Welcome Back!!!

Είσαι εθισμένος... παραδέξου το!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

ΩΩΩ! 
Ο γιατρός μας γύρισε! 
Welcome Back!!!  ::  
Μην του λές τέτοια Σωκράτη και τσαντιστεί και τον ξαναχάσουμε!  ::

----------


## koki

ΟΛΕ!!!!

Άντε να ανεβαίνει ο ΜΟ αξιοπρέπειας εδώ μέσα!

----------


## jabarlee

Από ότι φάνηκε τα υπολόγισα κάπως λάθος τα πράγματα, και δε μπόρεσα να διαθέσω το χρόνο που έπρεπε στον κόμβο και γενικότερα στο awmn.

Το κακό είναι ότι δε θα μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο εύκολα για κάμποσο καιρό, καθώς αύριο παρουσιάζομαι στο Υγειονομικό στην Άρτα

Λίγο παρισσότερα εδώ (inet)

----------


## tyfeonas

αντε με το καλο να γυρισεις και να προσεχεις.


αααα..... και μην μασας  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Καλά να περάσεις Μανώλη, πολύ να ξεκουραστείς, πολλούς να γιατρέψεις και γρήγορα να γυρίσεις.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Vigor

Καλή θητεία Μανωλιό, και don't worry την καλύτερη θητεία οι του Υγειονομικού την κάνουν (στον Στρατό Ξηράς). Πριν το καταλάβεις θα είσαι πάλι μαζί μας.  ::

----------


## dti

Καλή θητεία και καλά κοννέ (πάντα χρειάζονται...)!

----------


## koki

μανώλη σου εύχομαι :
1.όλα να σου πάνε υπέροχα, ολόψυχα!
2.κάθε <<εμπόδιο>> για καλό, 
3.κάθε επιτυχία και 
4.κάθε ευτυχία  ::

----------


## vegos

Nέουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυς....

Καλά να περάσεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Καλός φαντάρος και καλός πολίτης βρε! 
Α! και γρήγορα έξω.


Υ.Γ. Ποιό έχει αναλάβει τον κόμβο; Μπαμπάς/Μαμά/κάποιος άλλος;

----------


## xaotikos

Καλή θητεία Μανώλο!!!!!

Ρε τρελέ, λίγο ακόμα και θα είμασταν μαζί. Τελικά όμως είμαι ναυτικό  :: 

Καλή αρχή και μην ξεχνάς...οι γιατροί την περνάνε καλύτερα από όλους (στρατό ξηράς, αεροπορία, ναυτικό).  ::

----------


## apollonas

Καλή θητεία Μανωλιό. Πρίν το καταλάβεις θα έχει περάσει. (Δώσε όσο πιό πολλές αναρρωτικές μπορείς)!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλός φαντάρος Μανώλη.

----------


## Billgout

Καλο φανταριλίκι νέους! (και καλό RJ-45)  ::

----------


## socrates

Από πότε οι Ροφοί πάνε φαντάροι ωρέ; Καλή θητεία Μανώλη!

----------


## apollonas

Έχει πέσει ο κόμβος? Ψάχνω το δικό μου setup αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα λάθος.  ::

----------


## SoT

Ναι απ'οτι φαινεται εχει πεσει .... μαρμαρωσε..  ::   ::  
Υπομονη τωρα σε 12-16 μηνες που απολυεται ο Μανος..
Παιδες αληθεια ποιος εχει τον ελεγχο του κομβου ?
Μπορει να γινει κάτι ..? το access point (Cisco 340 ) ειναι Up καποιος
server τα εχει παιξει....  ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Προφανώς ο router τα χει κλάσει....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fatalterror

Απο το μεσημέρι...  ::

----------


## SoT

Το θεμα ειναι τι μπορει πλεον να γινει ..
Με βλεπω να ψαχνω για νεα συνδεση.  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τι εγινε εχει αφησει ο μανος σε κανενα την διχειριση ενα τηλεφονο κατι 
απο οτι βλεπω και ο bakolaz ειναι κατω και ο dermanis τι σκατα περονοσπορος επεσε να παρουμε κανα τηλεφονο ποιον ?

----------


## fatalterror

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Dermanis έχει κάποια σχέση με τον κόμβο Jabarlee, αφού έχω ακούσει ότι παρακολουθεί τον server του wow... ίσως άμα τον βρούμε και έχει φυσικά τον χρόνο να μπορεί να κάνει κάτι...  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Υπομονή μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο, θα πάρει την πρώτη άδεια ο Jabarlee και πιστεύω να τα σηκώσει όλα....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Niko εχασα τα τηλεφωνα του Μανωλη στειλτα σε πμ να τον παρουμε ρε κανα τηλεφωνο να κλεισει καποιος τα ρευματα ρε μπας και αναστηθει η αδερφη του ο πατερας του καποιος αλλα αν ερθει σκ μην τρεχει για τον κομβο χαρμανης θα ειναι και φρεσκοπαντρεμενος  ::

----------


## SoT

Κανενα Νεο ??

----------


## Mourgos

Κανενα νεο  ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Έμαθα πως θα είναι Αθήνα σήμερα μετά τις 17:00 οπότε ελπίζω (αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα) να συκώσει τον κόμβο.....

Υπομονή...

----------


## SoT

Ολα ΟΚ ....
Σε ευχαριστουμε Τζαμπαρλακο ...  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Άσχημα τα νέα. Πάλι έπεσε ο κόμβος?  ::

----------


## apollonas

Ωπ! Τώρα παίζει πάλι!  ::  
(Με πολύ latency όμως αλλά παίζει). Είναι εδώ ο γιατρός μας η το κάνει κανένας remote?

----------


## apollonas

Ο κόμβος down. Το AP παίζει. Μάλλον τα'παιξε πάλι ο router?  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Κρίμα γιατί Τετάρτη έφυγε ο Jabarlee... Θα τον ειδοποιήσω μήπως και μπορέσει να κάνει κάτι remotely (μέσω τηλεφώνου εννοώ)  ::

----------


## SoT

Οντως ειναι παλι κατω ...Ηρθε η ωρα για σκαναρισμα για αλλη συνδεση  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Οντως ειναι παλι κατω ...Ηρθε η ωρα για σκαναρισμα για αλλη συνδεση


αυτο ειναι το κακο του client για βγαλε κανενα bb  ::

----------


## SoT

Καλημερα ...Αλεξ
Προσπαθησα αλλα δεν βρηκα κανεναν διαθεσιμο  ::

----------


## apollonas

Ο Μάνος είναι απ'τους πιό φιλόξενους κόμβους αλλά μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα μας για αναβάθμιση.  ::  
Το δύσκολο βέβαια όπως πάντα είναι να βρεθούν τα BB. Ίσως τώρα να είναι ευκαιρία να το εκμεταλλευτούμε αυτό μεταξύ μας. Εγώ πάντως έστησα routeropc με mikrotik (γιατί δεν σκαμπάζω από linux τίποτα), έβαλα τρείς καρτούλες cm9 και έχω αρχίσει τα πειράματα. 
Άντε να δούμε θα βρεθεί κανένας Χριστιανός???  ::

----------


## bedrock

Παιδιά πάντως αν θελήσει κανείς να γυρίσει προς τα εδώ ανοίγω τον DHCP για να μην ταλαιπωρηθείτε....

Sot : Ρίξε ένα scan μήπως πιάνεις nkout ή εμένα ...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ...Λόγω απόστασης πάντα..

----------


## SoT

Καμια Στελιτσα για σκαναρισμα κανεις ?  ::

----------


## apollonas

Μπράβο Γιώργο. Είσαι αρχηγός. Πολύ καλή κίνηση.

----------


## thunder#8117

Ο server του WoW πότε θα ξανασηκωθεί? Έχει πέσει μόνο ο server ή ολοκληρος ο κόμβος?




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Καμμένοι WoWάδες ενωθείτε!!!!!

----------


## nOiz

> Ο server του WoW πότε θα ξανασηκωθεί? Έχει πέσει μόνο ο server ή ολοκληρος ο κόμβος?


μάλλον όλος ο κόμβος...

----------


## SoT

όλος ο κόμβος  ::

----------


## bedrock

Sot έχω εγώ stella για σκανάρισμα αλλά είναι με ntype male connectora....

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μόλις έμαθα πως ο Jabarlee θα είναι εδώ το Σαββατοκύριακο. Ελπίζω να τα ξανα-συκώσει όλα....

Υπομονή  ::

----------


## thunder#8117

::   ::   ::   ::  

Το WoW λειτουργεί!!! Προφανώς σηκωθηκε και ο κόμβος. Thank U Jabarlee!!! 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Καμμένοι WoWάδες ενωθείτε!!!!

----------


## jabarlee

Θα κατεβάσω τα μηχανήματα του κόμβου για την επόμενη ώρα για εργασίες συντήρησης, μια και έχω κάποιο χρόνο στη διαθεσή μου.

Όσο αφορά το προηγούμενο downtime: [Wireless] [Inet]

----------


## thunder#8117

Παιδια τι εγινε? Πάλι επεσε ο κομβος? Ο server του wow δεν λειτουργει παλι... Ξέρετε ποτε θα επιδιορθωθει?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ελπιζω να μπορεσουμε με το Νικο να κανουμε κατι σημερα το αργοτερο αυριο

----------


## oneofthem

γεια, συγκεκριμένα για το game server, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθεί ο dermanis με άλλον?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

oxi

----------


## oneofthem

hi, γιατί αυτό όμως? αφού κι ο ίδιος έχει πρόβλημα πως δεν συνδέεται αλλού?

----------


## SoT

Για αλλη μια φορα ο "Γιατρος" ειναι αρωστος ..(καμια συνδεση με το δικτυο)..
υπομονη ..  ::  
Ουτε σειρα δεν εχει βαλει ακομα μεσα ... στραβαδι ..  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
Θα ήθελα να πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Μανώλη για την καλή φιλοξενία του τόσο καιρό στον κόμβο και επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους υπόλοιπους clients που με ανέχτηκαν τόσο καιρό με τα leecharίσματά μου!  ::  
Η ώρα του αποχωρισμού έφτασε αφού τελικά, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, κατάφερα επιτέλους να στήσω τον δικό μου κόμβο!  ::  
Να ξέρετε ότι παρακολουθώ όλες τις όχι και τόσο καλές εξελίξεις του κόμβου και για ότι χρειαστείτε θα είμαι εδώ. 

Φιλικά 
Πάνος (apollonas 630 :: .

----------


## socrates

Σωστός... τώρα διέδωσε τι χάνουν όσοι παραμένουν clients και αν αξίζει στην τελική να γίνειις ΒΒ!  ::

----------


## apollonas

Η διαφήμιση έχει αρχίσει πολύ καιρό τώρα και πιστεύω ότι έχει πιάσει τόπο. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση μια σύνδεση client με μια σύνδεση ΒΒ. Από όποια μεριά κι αν το κοιτάξεις (link, υπηρεσίες) οι ταχύτητες είναι Χ10. Επίσης η προσφορά στο δίκτυο είναι πιό ουσιαστική και φυσικά αυτό είναι η μεγάλη ανταμοιβή για τον κομβούχο. Το μόνο αρνητικό σε σχέση με μια σύνδεση client είναι το υψηλότερο κόστος αλλά αυτό μετριάζεται αν ο μέλοντας κομβούχος κάνει λίγο πιό μακροχρόνιο σχεδιασμό για το στήσιμο του κόμβου του (όχι κόμβο θέλω, τώρα θέλω).  ::  Έτσι και πιό φτηνά πράγματα θα βρεθούν (ομαδικές, ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένα, ιδιοκατασκευές), και μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση για τον κομβούχο θα είναι γιατί μερικά υλικά θα τα έχει φτιάξει μόνος του η θα έχει δεί μπροστά του πώς ακριβώς φτιάχνονται. 
ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ : Όρεξη και σουβλάκια για την ταράτσα!  ::

----------


## thunder#8117

Να ρωτησω κάτι? Αφού ο κόμβος του Jabarlee έχει προβλημα και πεφτει συνεχεια και μιας και το παιδι ειναι στρατο και δεν μπορει να ερχεται συνεχεια να τον σηκωνει μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα προσωρινα να μεταφερατε τον server σε καποιον διπλανο κομβο ή σε καποιον γνωστο του Jabarlee που ειναι στο σπιτι και θα μπορει να επιδιορθωνει τις μικροβλαβες? 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Καμμένοι WoWάδες ενωθείτε!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα ο Μανώλης, μπορώ να φιλοξενίσω ότι υπηρεσία, μηχάνημα, whatever, στον κόμβο μου για όσο χρειαστεί μέχρι να επανέλθει ο κόμβος του.

----------


## apollonas

Το πρόβλημα μάλλον πρέπει να είναι στον δίσκο του router. 
Το κουφό είναι ότι απ'όσο ήμουν client στο Μανώλη δεν θυμάμαι να είχε ξαναπαρουσιαστεί ποτέ τόσο επίμονο πρόβλημα και παρουσιάστηκε τώρα που λείπει!  ::  
Γκαντεμιά!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αυριο το πρωι θεου θελοντος ο κομβος θα ειναι up θα ηταν συντομοτερα αλλα συντρεχουν ειδικοι λογοι κλπ μπλα μπλα ενημερωνω οτι το προβλημα πια ειναι απο την μερια μου ελπιζω να επεαναφερω το λινκ και ολα καλα
ευχαριστουμε για την κατανοηση

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

και για ενημερωση το προβλημα πια ειναι στο λινκ μου με jabarlee εδω και καιρο ελπιζω το αργοτερο αυριο να το διορθωσο μια και καλη και στο αλλο ακρο του με Αλεξανδρο μαλλον οποτε δεν υπαρχει εναλακτικη αν τα λεω καλα οσο για το wow μια χαρα ειναι στο Δερμανη μολις σηκωθουν τα λινκ το ξαναλιωνεται φιλικα Μανωλης  ::

----------


## SoT

> Σωστός... τώρα διέδωσε τι χάνουν όσοι παραμένουν clients και αν αξίζει στην τελική να γίνειις ΒΒ!


Το θεμα ειναι τι κανεις αν δεν σου βγαινουν τα b/b ?
Βρες μου εσυ τα σημεια και εγω τα φτιαχνω αυριο το πρωι.
Ας μην λεμε λοιπον χοντραδες καμια φορα.

----------


## SoT

Golden εσυ φταις γι' αυτο το μπαχαλο ??
Μεσα απο εσενα εχουμε συνδεση με το αμδα ολοι οι χρηστες του Μανου ?
Χαθηκαμε...!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Σωστός... τώρα διέδωσε τι χάνουν όσοι παραμένουν clients και αν αξίζει στην τελική να γίνειις ΒΒ! 
> 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι τι κανεις αν δεν σου βγαινουν τα b/b ?
> Βρες μου εσυ τα σημεια και εγω τα φτιαχνω αυριο το πρωι.
> Ας μην λεμε λοιπον χοντραδες καμια φορα.


Δεν ξέρω γιατί πειράχτηκες δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα! Φυσικά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν όλοι ΒΒ, αλλά δεν νομίζω οι 600+ clients του awmn να μην μπορούν για τον ίδιο λόγο που εσύ δεν είσαι BB. Εγώ σε αυτους που μπορούν και δεν το κάνουν αναφέρομαι.

----------


## apollonas

Υπάρχει και αυτή η περίπτωση που αναφέρει ο SoT αλλά άν δραστηριοποιηθούν οι clients που έχουν οπτική και αντέχουν φυσικά το έξοδο στησίματος ενός κόμβου ΒΒ, θα ανοίξουν πολλές καινούριες διαδρομές και έτσι θα μπορέσουν να γίνουν ΒΒ κόμβοι και αυτοί που μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσαν. 
Γρήγορα όλοι στις ταράτσες!  ::

----------


## yang

> Γρήγορα όλοι στις ταράτσες!


Εσένα απο την πολύ ταρατσάδα τώρα τελευταία, πήραν τα μυαλά σου αέρα.  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Τα μυαλά μου δεν πειράζει να πάρουν αέρα! Τα feeder που μου έχεις φτιάξει να μην πάρουν αέρα γιατί μπορεί να πάρουν και νερό και άστα να πάνε μετά!  ::   ::   ::  
(Άψογα τα feeder σου Γιάννη. Πραγματικά είναι για διαφήμιση. Και το μπράτσο, που επίσης είναι δική σου κατασκευή, είναι απλά ΒΡΑΧΟΣ)!  ::

----------


## yang

> να πάρουν και νερό !    
> !


Δίδεται εγγύησις στεγανότητος εις διπλούν.  ::   ::

----------


## oneofthem

hi, καταρχήν ξέρoυμε ότι το wow δεν είναι επείγον θέμα, 
και δεν πιέζουμε κανένα, αλλά απλά chat κάνουμε :: 
όντως ο server μια χαρά είναι στο dermanis, ο οποίος είναι offline
golden dragon γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθεί ο dermanis με άλλον?
(ξέρω ότι σύντομα θα λυθεί το θέμα οπότε απλά πληροφοριακά ρωτάω ok)

----------


## dermanis

> ...όντως ο server μια χαρά είναι στο dermanis, ο οποίος είναι offline
> golden dragon γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθεί ο dermanis με άλλον?
> ...


Γιατί το οπτικό του πεδίο, προς το παρόν, δεν του δίνει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί και κάπου αλλού.

----------


## oneofthem

thnx για το reply, υποθέτω ότι δε βλέπει πια τον tripkaos, οκ

----------


## dermanis

Τώρα που το κοίταξα, όντως δεν λειτουργεί.

Μάλλον κάτι συμβαίνει με το Linksys.

Θα το κοιτάξω αύριο και ελπίζω να επανακάμψει.

----------


## jabarlee

Τα links σταθεροποιήθηκαν [wireless] [inet]

----------


## apollonas

Μάνο περαστικά και για σένα και για τον κόμβο. (πήρες και αναρρωτική τυχεράκια)!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αχ αυτά τα διαστρέματα στον Στρατό...Ακόμα με πιάνει ο πόνος και ασ έχουν περάσει τόσσοι μήνες. 

Κουράγιο!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Ιδια εποχή όταν έκανα το στρατιωτικό μου, είχα πτώση από μηχανή στη Σκύρο, εξαιτίας σαπουνάδων στο δρόμο πάνω σε στροφή. Είχα μείνει 1 μήνα στο ΓΝΑ και 1 μήνα αναρωτική με κάταγμα στο δεξί μου πόδι. Τουλάχιστον δεν νιώθεις ότι χάνεις κάτι σημαντικό αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή. Περαστικα!

----------


## jabarlee

Ευχαριστώ παίδες...

Το διάστρεμμα προέκυψε μάλλον βλακωδώς, παίζοντας μπάσκετ. Η γκαντεμιά της υπόθεσης είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς γύρναγα χτες με άδεια, και μετά από μια εβδομάδα θα ήμουνα πάλι στην Αθήνα για εκπαίδευση.

Όπως και να έχει, θα είμαι εδώ τουλάχιστον τρεις εβδομάδες, είτε με αναρρωτική, είτε για εκπαίδευση στο 401, οπότε θα υπάρξει χρόνος να φροντίσω τον κόμβο.

Βλέποντας τι έχει γραφτεί, καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στη περιοχή, λόγω της δυσλειτουργίας των links, αλλά και 1-2 πραγμάτων που είναι εκτός του χεριού μου:
1. Την πρώτη φορά έβγαλε bad sectors ο σκληρός, πιθανώς γιατί όπως διαπίστωσα είχα χαλάσει το ένα ανεμιστηράκι και μάλλον υπερθερμάνθηκε
2. Από τα τωρινά προβλήματα, ο αποσυνδεδεμένος κοννέκτορας ήταν δική μου ευθύνη (προφανώς δε τον βίδωσα καλά στις προηγούμενες εργασίες συντήρησης). Το χαλασμένο pigtail το είχα διαπιστώσει την προηγούμενη φορά, προσπάθησα να το διορθώσω πρόχειρα (καθώς δεν είχα χρόνο), αλλά τελικά αποκαταστάθηκε τώρα
3. Για το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς dermanis-bakolaz δε μπορώ να πω πολλά. Εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες που είχε πέσει ο κόμβος του tripkaos, και όσο είχα καιρό, προσπάθησα να "σπρώξω" να ξαναβγεί το Link στα 5GHz (μια και από τον δερμάνη ήταν έτοιμο το Interface), αλλά τελικά δε μας έκατσε. Ακόμα και μια cm9 που είχα αγοράσει γι' αυτό το σκοπό, έμεινε άχρηστη
Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να βγει Link από τον bakolaz, αλλά αν γίνει θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι αξιόπιστο, μόνιμο και γρήγορο, χωρίς διάθεση για πειραματισμούς και αλλαγές. Όταν με το καλό θα είμαι στα πόδια μου θα το κυνηγήσω, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

Αυτά τα ολίγα για να πω ότι ο κόμβος (και οι γείτονες) δεν είναι παρατημένος, απλά σε δύσκολη περίοδο και με κακές συγκυρίες

ΥΓ: Άσχετο... στο κέντρο ήμουνα μαζί με τον Gmav, του κόμβου thista. Μικρός ο κόσμος ... δυό ασύρματοι στην Άρτα, πάνω-κάτω στην κουκέτα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εσυ να σαι καλα ντοκτορ και τα αλλα φτιαχνονται  ::  
Καλη αναρρωση.

----------


## dti

Περαστικά Μανόλη! 
Για εναλλακτική διαδρομή από τον κόμβο μου προς τα εσένα μέσω dermanis μάλλον κάτι έχει βρεθεί. Πρόκειται για έναν νέο client μου τον electrogen #7800 ο οποίος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα βλέπει τον dermanis και είναι πρόθυμος να στήσει πλήρη κόμβο. Ελπίζω να το δούμε με τον Βαγγέλη σύντομα.

----------


## lambrosk

Μανώλη περαστικά καλή ανάρρωση και κοίτα να ξεφύγεις απο το κλίμα του στρατού όσο είσαι εδώ και να ξεκουραστείς...
Χαλάρωσε και αστα λινκ μην τρελαίνεσαι, όλα φτιάχνουν...  ::

----------


## minoas

> Όταν με το καλό θα είμαι στα πόδια μου θα το κυνηγήσω, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα δεν είναι παρατημένος, απλά σε δύσκολη περίοδο και με κακές συγκυρίες


Περαστικά Μανόλη
και γρήγορα (καλός) πολίτης !

----------


## SoT

Περαστικά Μάνο..
Αντε γιατι εψαχνα για κανενα ΒΒ ..  :: 
Μανο τι λες θα με βαλεις επιτελους στον κορμο του δικτυου σαν ΒΒ ???
Ολο το κοστος δικο μου βεβαια  ::   ::  
Βαρεθηκα να ειμαι πελατης....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Μανωλη καποιος να κανει ενα ρεσταρτ to router σου ας ελπισουμε οτι κολλησε μονο τη μπριζα ρεεεεεεεεε unplugged and plugged

----------


## SoT

Μια απο τα ιδια παλι  ::   ::  
Golden ....κανε καμια παληκαρια παλι μπας και το φτιαξεις ..

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

θα αποκατασταθει εντος 4ωρων το πολυ  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

To dc hub του jabarlee ξανα-συκώθηκε...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μπραβο ρε Νικο αυτο δεν ηξερα πως να το σηκωσο
παρεπιμπτωντος καλως ηρθες και καλο χειμωνα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Οποτε μπορεσετε παιδες, ριξτε και καμμια ματια στο πιατο του γιατρου που κοιταει Αλεξανδρο, γιατι το σημα εχει παρει την κατω βολτα.
Εχω κλεισει προσωρινα το bgp.

Γιατρε, εφυγες και ρημαξαν ολα βρεεε  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Τωρα που γυρισε Ο Νικος θα το κανονισουμε

----------


## jabarlee

ok, το πιάτο στηρίχθηκε μια και καλή, αλλά ήρθε ο καιρός για εργασίες συντήρησης ... οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για 1-2 ωρίτσες, αν όλα πάνε καλά!

----------


## dti

Welcome back!

----------


## papashark

> ok, το πιάτο στηρίχθηκε μια και καλή, αλλά ήρθε ο καιρός για εργασίες συντήρησης ... οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για 1-2 ωρίτσες, αν όλα πάνε καλά!


Ouaou ! Ο Μανώλης !!!!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρεμαλι παλι χαλασες το δικο μας κονεκτορας ειναι ι καλωδιο η feeder ολα παιζουν παντος απο τη μερια μου εξακολουθω να πιανω pouran sta 9κμ οποτε δεν παιζει να ειναι απο μενα αμα θες help φωναξε  ::   :: 

πς και να χεις και αντιβιωση μαζι γιατι σερνομαι καταραμενα μωρα  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Τπ ξέρω goldenάκο ότι έπεσε το link μας, ας όψεται το 13ο Pin της cm9.
Απλά με πήρε το βράδυ και δε πρόλαβα. Σε λίγο θα ξαναρίξω τον κόμβο για να συνεχίζω τις εργασίες, όταν τελειώσω θα σας δώσω τα συγκεντρωτικά αποτελέσματα.

Από την άλλη εβδομάδα, όπως δείχνουνε τα πράγματα θα είμαι μόνιμα πίσω, οπότε θα δούμε τι παραπάνω μπορώ να κάνω εδώ ... stay tuned!

----------


## socrates

Welcome again!!!

Προτείνω μια καφεδοσυνάντηση προς τιμή του Μανώλη!  ::

----------


## manoskol

::  Καλος τον

----------


## jabarlee

I am back!

Βασικά, θα είμαι μόνιμα πίσω όπως δείχνουνε τα πράγματα από την άλλη εβδομάδα, οπότε θα υπάρχει όλος ο καιρός για καφέδες, ταράτσες και όλα τα σχετικά.

Πάντως οι περισσότερες εργασίες στον κόμβο τελειώσανε:

1. Επανατοποθετήθηκε το πιάτο προς τον Αλέξανδρο πιο χαμηλά στον ιστό, ώστε να υπάρχει χώρος για ενδεχόμενο νέο Link (ακούς συνονόματε;  ::  )

2. Τοποθετήθηκε και νέος ιστός για να υποδεχτεί το πιάτο για το Link προς το νέο μου σπίτι

3. Μπήκε 4πλος mini-pci-to-pci αντάπτορας, για να πάρει την cm9 για το link με το νέο σπίτι, και έχουνε μείνει 2 slots ελεύθερα

Στην επόμενη φάση θα στήσω τον εξοπλισμό στο νέο μου σπίτι για να βγάλω το σχετικό link, και μόλις ξεμπερδέψω, θα βάλω μπρος κάτι καινούριο (Η περιοχή της Γκράβας δείχνει πολύ ελκυστική τελευταία)

Αυτά προς το παρόν ... λόγω εργασιών στο νέο σπίτι θα είμαι ψιλοεξαφανισμένος για λίγο, αλλά μην ανησυχείτε

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ολα καλα ξανα πλην του ap σου λες να φαγε κανα κεραυνο ρε
για κοιτα το οταν μπορεις υπαρχει αμεσα wrt ω μη γενητο αν και κανα καλωδιο θα τραβηξες παλι εχεις αποκτησει ειδηκοτητα ρε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoT

Μηπως ξεχασες να βαλεις στην πριζα το access Point  ::  δεν λειτουργει τιποτα απο χθες το βραδυ, ή έφαγε παλι κανενα κεραυνο  ::  
Για δες το βρε Μανο

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γεία σου ρε jabarleeeeeeeeeeeee !!!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

_"Κατά τη διάρκεια της σημερινής αναμέτρησης, και ενώ όλα έδειχναν να πηγαίνουν κατ' ευχήν για τον βετεράνο αγωνιστή karim-abdul-jabarlee, στο τελευταίαο λεπτό, με μια κίνηση που άφησε άφωνους τους πάντες, κατόρθωσε να κόψει το pigtail του link με golden dragon.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι είχε ήδη κατορθώσει να συνδέσει το ρεύμα στο AP, το οποίο είχε βγει στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση των δύο αντιπάλων.

Πρόκειται για μια σειρά αναμετρήσεων, που μέχρι στιγμής αποδεικνύουν τη σοφία του λαού: "Τα καλώδια είναι ανίκητα"

Οι υπεύθυνοι του αγώνα ελπίζουν να έχει αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη αύριο"_

----------


## socrates

τσ τσ τσ....

σαν παλιός έπρεπε να είχες 5-6 pigtails στις τσέπες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Welcome Back Μανώλη!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Θα σε σκισω ρε πως καταφερνεις και σκιζεται παντα το δικο μας  ::  
για το αλλο που μου ειπες παρτον τηλεφωνο μου ειπε αλλα μαλλον απο drivers ειναι θελει ενα συγκεκριμενο  ::  αν εχεις χασει το φονι παρε με να στο δωσω αυριο

----------


## papashark

> Μαμά, γίνομαι άντρας!


Tελικά έγινες ?

Δεν μας ενημερώνεις, μας κρατάς στο σκοτάδι  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Γίνομαι, γίνομαι ... Η αρρενοποίηση μέσω στρατού διαρκεί 12 μήνες στο σύνολο, έχω άλλους 8. Καλύτερα οι ορμόνες τελικά!

anyway, που λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι Αμερικάνοι, έκανα πατεντούλα για τα βύσματα, οπότε από εδώ και πέρα πολύ δύσκολα θα έχω ανάλογο ατύχημα. Επιφυλάσσομαι για φωτο αργότερα.

Όταν με το καλό κεντράρω και το νέο μου Link, θα κοιτάξω ξανά λίγο και αυτό με τον Αλέξανδρο, γιατί ενώ λαμβάνω με -59dB, ο Αλέξανδρος με πιάνει με -70 (εκτός και αν το mtik δείχνει ό,τι να'ναι)

Αυτά από το μέτωπο, αναμείνατε νέα ανταπόκριση

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε κατεστραμμενε πηρες τον ανθρωπο τηλεφωνο για το pc σου  ::

----------


## SoT

Μανο ... φτιαξε βρε και το ΑΡ και για εμας τους φτωχους πελατες αν και ειναι up ουτε με εσενα δεν συνδεομαι , 4 μερες τωρα  ::   :: 
Μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να με βαλεται κι εμενα στην "παρεα" ?? να κανω ΒΒ  :: 
Η μήπως να ψαχνομαι να συνδεθω αλλου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoT

Ακομα...?  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Σωτήρη, σήμερα που γύρισα είδα ότι το AP λειτουργεί κανονικά, και μάλιστα το WRT σου είναι επίσης κανονικά συνδεδεμένο πάνω του. Παρόλα αυτά, όλες οι MAC πίσω από το WRT είναι unauthenticated. Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο WRT σου, και προσπάθησε μέσα από αυτό να κάνεις κανένα ping κ.τ.λ

----------


## SoT

Θα τρελαθω ..μια εβδομαδα ειμαι χωρις συνδεση ...εσυ με βλεπεις κανονικα
εγω τοσο καιρο απλως βλεπω οτι ειμαι συνδεμενος σε εσενα αλλα δε μπορω να δω ουτε εσενα ...και χωρις να πειράξω κατι απο αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι και παλι συνδεμενος με το δικτυο ..!!!  ::   ::  
Τι να πω το wrt θελει κλωτσες ....
Τελικα με παιρνει για κανενα ΒΒ ?  ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down σήμερα από τις 12:00 το μεσημέρι και κανένα 2ωρο για εργασίες.

εκ της διευθύνσεως  :: 

P.S. Ετοιμάζεται νέο BB Link  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω το καινούργιο link του jabarlee με τον manoskol  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Εχω και εγω if παντως. Αν δεν βγει με τον badge εχει αλλο if o μανολης να το βγαλουμε? Αν τον πιανω και αυτον βεβαια...

----------


## manoskol

::   ::   ::  Με γειές μας !

Edit
μας ματιάσανε δείτε λίγο τι γίνεται με το c-class του jabarlee
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347633#347633

----------


## manoskol

ns:~# tracepath http://www.jabarlee.awmn
1: ns.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 1.207ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.513ms 
2: no reply
3: no reply

ns:~# tracepath dc.jabarlee.awmn
1: ns.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 0.825ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.470ms 
2: gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41) 1.007ms 
3: no reply
4: no reply

ns:~# tracepath http://www.goldendragon.awmn 
1: ns.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 0.341ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.607ms 
2: gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41) 6.791ms 
3: gw-jabarlee.goldendragon.awmn (10.37.57.222) 1.559ms 
4: ns0.goldendragon.awmn (10.23.29.225) 2.263ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 4 back 4 
ns:~# 

Οπως παρατηρούμε στα παραπάνω θεωρητικα υπάρχει πρόβλημα
Στην πραγματικότητα και dc.jabarlee.awmn είμαι μέσα απο το lan μου
και την σελίδα του Jabarlee βλέπω όλα αυτα για το TCP 
και o router μου παίζει το icmp (και απο άλλους router που 
περνάνε απο εμενα ή golden) φτάνει στα παραπάνω me icmp
Aρα παρακαλώ τον κομβουχο να φτιαξει το "προβλημα" (που δεν είναι)
για τα icmp απο το i/f το δικό μου τουλάχιστον στο fw 
γιατι διευκολίνουν τους ελεγχους, *********************************************
(λογοκρισια by manoskol)
Αν μπορει κάποιος ας κάνει και ενα tcp tracepath γιατι βαριεμαι 
να εξηγώ αλλο!

----------


## Cha0s

Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα; Τα είπες εντελώς μπερδεμένα  ::  


Ο Μανώλης κόβει τα ICMP προς το LAN του.
Το πρόβλημα που είναι;  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> και γιατι οι Γαλατσιώτες
> είναι ασχετοι


Και ποιος είπε ότι είμαστε σχετικοί  ::   ::   ::  
Εγώ πάντως δεν είμαι σχετικός.

----------


## bedrock

Λίγα λόγια για τους Γαλατσιώτες γιατί ότι έχουμε κάνει το έχουμε κάνει μόνοι μας...  ::  

Κλείστε το link ή βρείτε τι φταίει...

Απλό.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Λίγα λόγια για τους Γαλατσιώτες γιατί ότι έχουμε κάνει το έχουμε κάνει μόνοι μας...  
> 
> Κλείστε το link ή βρείτε τι φταίει...
> 
> Απλό.


Το link δουλεύει μια χαρά, απλά είναι κομένα τα ICMP.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

επισης δηλονω αχρηστος ασχετος κλπ παντος ολα παιζουν καλα
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ns0.goldendragon.awmn [10.23.29.225]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.23.29.254
3 2 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-ap.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.1]
σε μενα τουλαχιστον

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ασχετο αλλα τι ειναι τα icmp να μαθαινουμε και κατι

----------


## bedrock

Ρε Μanolo???

Αχ αχ αχ αχ.....

Icmp είναι το πρωτόκολλο που χρησιμοποιεί το "ping"....

Αν το έχεις στο drop list σου τότε δεν αφήνει να περνάει κανένα ping ....

Και κάτι άλλο επειδή είπαν είπαν έιπαν πιο πάνω, δεν μπορούσαν να ρίξουν ένα βλέφαρο στα ip-tables από εχθές????

----------


## manoskol

Λοιπόν @ Cha0s διάβασε τι γράφω.....
@Bedrock πιος να ρίξει βλέφαρο εγώ ? Ο Μανώλης είναι φαντάρος
και που βγάλαμε το link χάρη μου έκανε 
@Dgi , golden....
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα... υπάρχει "πρόβλημα" , όταν χρησιμοποιούνται
εισαγωγικά σε μία λέξη (συνηθως αναφέρεται σε εισαγωγικά) εννοούμε
ότι για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ότι το πρόβλημα είναι εικονικό...
Δηλαδή ο αγαπητός Μανώλης (Jabarlee) στο iptables (firewall) του
debian-που παράλληλα φιλοξενεί και την σελίδα του εκτός απο τον router,
για το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο μέχρι και τώρα έχει κάποιο κανόνα
ώστε να επιτρέπει να πακετάκια που εμεις βλεπουμε να γράφουν
αριθμάκια όταν δίνουμε την εντολή traceroute, tracert, tracepath ktl
μόνο απο τα link που είχε.
Μόλις λοιπον ενεργοποιήθηκε το νέο link και αλλαξαν κάποιες διαδρομες
(λογικό) πχ του Δημήτρη (2125) που εχει link μαζί μου τότε όταν έκανε 
tracert επερνε αστεράκια....για τα συγκεκριμένα πακετακια
Αν όμως ανοιξει σε ένα browser το http://www.jabarlee.awmn θα δεί την 
σελίδα ή αν κάνει connect στο dc.jabarlee.awmn με τον dc client του
θα μπει...
Με λίγα λόγια τα φαινόμενα απατούν και καμια φορά ενα απλο trace δεν
λέει την αλήθεια....
Οποιος δεν πείθεται ας μπει στα στατιστικά μου να το δεί το traffic....
@ Jabarlee : Mανώλη sorry για την αναστάστωση
@bedrock στήλε pm αν εχεις κανα προβλημα με τα link σου προς τα δυτικα
(θορυβο κτλ) με jabarlee παίζουμε πολύ ψηλά και σε οριζόντια πόλωση
με 2-3 db στις κάρτες....
Αυτά και συγνώμη αν κάποιος παρεξηγήθηκε....
 ::

----------


## Cha0s

::  Το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν στα εισαγωγικά.

Το πρόβλημα ήταν (και είναι και σε αυτό το ποστ) ότι είναι δυσανάγνωστο με τον τρόπο που το έφραψες.


Anyway, δεν κατάλαβα καν πιο ήταν το όλο κόλημα της υπόθεσης.
Ο Jabarlee έχει firewall πάνω από χρόνο (απόσο θυμάμαι) και ξαφνικά πλακώσανε όλοι να λένε τα δικά τους  :: 


Πάντως χωρίς παρεξήγηση μου φάνηκε αστείο έτσι όπως το έγραψες (νουμεράκια, αστεράκια κλπ  ::   ::  )

----------


## manoskol

Είναι απλο ρε cha0s για να φενεται το trace στο http://www.jabarlee.awmn
απο κάποιον που περναει απο μένα πλέον πρεπει ο Μανώλης να κανει μια
ρυθμισουλα στο firewall του για τα icmp αυτο....Και πάλι αν θέλει το κάνει αν θέλει δεν το κάνει....δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα....και τέλος
(Αντε γιατι το κουράσαμε και θα γυρισει ο Μανώλης το ΣΚ και δει το topic,
θα τα πάρει και να μου κλείσει και κανα i/f  ::  )

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τι προβλημα βρε λαμογιο και παρεξηγηση σε πειραζουμε επειδη εισαι καλο παιδι τοσο πολυ τσιμπησες anyway ελα στο team speak να στα χωσουμε live  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Είναι απλο ρε cha0s...


Βρε εγώ ήξερα τι παίζει πριν καν το ποστάρετε... μην τα λες σε μένα.

Και τα icmp ξέρω πως δουλεύουν, και το firewall του Μανώλη γνώριζα...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε εχετε σαλταρει πλακα ξεκινησαμε να κανουμε και σκισαμε το τοπικ

----------


## Cha0s

Ο Windows Server του κόμβου ή το DC Service είναι down;

Ενώ φτάνω (απόσο μπορώ να καταλάβω με μία γρήγορη ματιά δεδομένου ότι ο Μανώλης προς το εσωτερικό του lan κόβει τα icmp) το Hublink δεν συνδέεται στο hub του εδώ και μέρες.


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.37.57.252
traceroute to 10.37.57.252 (10.37.57.252), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  1.002 ms  0.228 ms  0.836 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.296 ms  4.506 ms  1.740 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  9.975 ms  3.624 ms  3.338 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)  16.566 ms  7.323 ms  2.747 ms
 5  gw-tzitzis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.109)  4.189 ms  5.170 ms  17.214 ms
 6  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn (10.87.190.101)  26.140 ms  29.741 ms  4.261 ms
 7  10.86.90.93 (10.86.90.93)  30.750 ms  23.117 ms  6.298 ms
 8  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.113)  45.397 ms  8.375 ms  51.376 ms
 9  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn (10.86.87.75)  14.349 ms  35.609 ms  50.537 ms
10  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  35.955 ms  30.630 ms  8.335 ms
11  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  64.015 ms  18.236 ms  35.783 ms
12  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  56.873 ms  54.262 ms  30.483 ms
13  gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82)  55.619 ms  13.681 ms  65.308 ms
14  gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41)  49.775 ms  43.234 ms  22.650 ms
15  * *
```

Το ότι φτάνω μέσω λαμίας βέβαια είναι άλλη ιστορία  ::  

Κάποιος που έχει access να ρίξει μία ματιά please;  ::

----------


## bedrock

> προς το εσωτερικό του lan κόβει τα icmp


Αυτός όντως συμβαίνει στον κόμβο του Μανώλη δηλαδή έχει firewall... Τώρα αν έχει πέσει το dc θα σε γελάσω  ::

----------


## manoskol

> 14 gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41) 49.775 ms 43.234 ms 22.650 ms
> 15 * *[/code]
> Το ότι φτάνω μέσω λαμίας βέβαια είναι άλλη ιστορία  
> 
> Κάποιος που έχει access να ρίξει μία ματιά please;


To service είναι κάτω από ότι έχω καταλάβει και εγώ....
Τώρα στο άλλο θέμα .....
δεν φτάνεις μέσω Λαμίας μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως ....
περνάς 15 hops σε 20-50 ms δηλαδή συγνώμη δεν έχω καταλάβει 
τι ακριβώς ζητάς από το AWMN ?
Περνάς και από τα 2 olsr confeds καταρχήν και το latency αυξάνεται
στα

6 gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn (10.87.190.101) 26.140 ms 29.741 ms 4.261 ms
7 10.86.90.93 (10.86.90.93) 30.750 ms 23.117 ms 6.298 ms
8 gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.113) 45.397 ms 8.375 ms 51.376 ms
9 gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn (10.86.87.75) 14.349 ms 35.609 ms 50.537 ms

που είναι links εκτός olsr.... τουλάχιστον το 9

Εδώ ούτε στο ΕΔΕΤ με τα μπουριά των 10GBIT στην δουλειά με τις οπτικές και έχουμε 60ms με Ιταλία σε ένα hop και δεν παραπονιέται κανείς...
μα τα χίλια μενιρ δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιο γκρινιάρη από σένα ρε φίλε! 
και μην παρεξηγηθείς  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όσο μπορείτε και καλύτερα και δεν το κάνετε, θα γκρινιάζω!


Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε, είμαι γκρινιάρης, πιτσιρικάς, μπακάλης... τι άλλο;

Μαζεύτε τα κάπου να κάνω μία λίστα να ανανεώσω την υπογραφή  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

::  
Τα iptables rules που έχουνε σχέση με το icmp στο router είναι μόνο αυτά:


```
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request limit: avg 4/sec burst 8
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp !echo-request
```

Θα έπρεπε να επηρεάζουν κατ' αυτό το τρόπο;

amyway, σήμερα το απόγευμα, αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα έχουνε downtime περίπου μιας ώρας ώστε να γίνει η εγκατάσταση του νένου και τελευταίου BB link, με τον space (#6506).

Επίσης στις προσεχείς ημέρες θα γίνει ξανά στόχευση με τον Manoskol, και μόλις γίνει και αυτό, θα έχουμε 

```
apt-get dist-upgrade
```

 και compile κ.τ.λ. για εγκατάσταση των νέων madwifi

Τέλος, όταν γίνουνε όλα αυτά ... θα πρέπει να δω τι θα κάνω και με το ταλαιπωρημένο DC  ::  . Cha0s, να περιμένεις πολλά pm  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Περιμένω περιμένω!  ::  

Άντε να το οργανώσουμε το θέμα πάλι  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

άιντε μπράβο κανε και με με μένα καμιά καλύτερη στόχευση αφού θα ανέβεις που θα ανέβεις επίσης θέλω ένα subnet θα βάλω ένα routerboard στη δουλειά
και τέλος άμα θελεις βοήθεια οτιδήποτε κλπ δουλεύω το πασχα οπότε μη διστασεις call me

welcomebuck doctor  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

οκ, το link βγήκε, έκανα και μια ψιλο-βελτίωση στη στόχευση στα link με τον Αλέξανδρο και τον goldendragon.
Λογικά σήμερα θα ενημερώσω και τα wind, cacti κ.τ.λ

Ευχαριστώ τον Δερμάνη, τον ONikosEimai και τον space για όλη την εξυπηρέτηση, τελευταία έχω εξελιχθεί σε super-duper τεμπέλη ...

Goldenάκο, θα σε πάρω τηλ. μόλις διευθετήσω το θέμα με τις ips, θέλουνε λίγο συμάζεμμα μετά από τόσο καιρό

----------


## jabarlee

Παρακαλώ όσους clients έχουνε παραμείνει ενεργοί, να μου στείλουνε ένα pm με τις ips που χρησιμοποιούν, ώστε να ξαναοργανώσω λίγο το address space

----------


## jabarlee

Ανανέωση στατιστικών στη κεντρική σελίδα του κόμβου (Inet)

----------


## manoskol

Ωραιο το signal graphing.... με ssh script το κάνεις Μανώλη ?  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Είναι ένα πολύ απλό perl scriptάκι που βρήκα σχεδόν έτοιμο, και από εκεί και πέρα τα σχετικά templates του cacti.

Είχα προσπαθήσει σοτ παρελθόν για κάτι ανάλογο, και είχα κολλήσει (όπως και τώρα) στα permissions για το script. Τελικά με έσωσε το sudo  ::  

Μόλις ρυθμίσω και τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες, θα το κάνω post, script & cacti templates

----------


## jabarlee

Μόλις διορθώθηκε ένα λάθος στo config του nameserver, λογικά πρέπει να παίζει Ok τώρα.

Επίσης ήρθε ώρα για να αρχίσει να μαζεύεται το "debian kernel update/ madwifi team" μπας και το συμμαζέψουμε εδώ λίγο.
Manoskol, time for action, ελπίζω να έρθει και ο Ακοινώνητος (...) και γενικά κόσμος είναι ευπρόσδεκτος, οι καφέδες είναι τζάμπα.

Απλά θέλω να βρώ ένα 20GB σκληρό για ένα full backup του router, σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει τραγικά στραβά.

pm me

----------


## manoskol

Εντάξει Μανώλη θα κανονισουμε, στο μεσοδιάστημα κανε ενα backup
σου προτείνω αυτο http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> κανε ενα backup
> σου προτείνω αυτο http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l


Αυτά είναι....
και wireless...  ::  ftp://awmn:[email protected]/Applicatio ... r%20Linux/

----------


## Space

μανωλη αν θες δισκο εχω εγω να σου δωσω απλα call me  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Ευχαριστώ παίδες, το κατέβασα και θα αρχίσω το backup asap.
Space, επειδή βλέπω ότι σε αυτό το backup tool υποστηρίζεται και ftp, πιθανώς να μη χρειαστώ δίσκο. Αλλιώς θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο

----------


## jabarlee

ftp back online (inet)

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

πριν αλαξεις kernel θυμήσου την προσφορά σκέψου το να γίνεις άνθρωπος να παίζουμε και ότι κανάλια θες  :: 
υπαρχουν ολα κομπλε και καθονται και cf και το board και μινι τροφοδοτικο εκτος cpu μια 1000ρα θελει ελα τωρα που γυρναει
και το βασικοτερο hardware watchdog για τις δυσκολες ωρες που θα εισαι μακρια

----------


## manoskol

> πριν αλαξεις kernel θυμήσου την προσφορά σκέψου το να γίνεις άνθρωπος να παίζουμε και ότι κανάλια θες 
> υπαρχουν ολα κομπλε και καθονται και cf και το board και μινι τροφοδοτικο εκτος cpu μια 1000ρα θελει ελα τωρα που γυρναει
> και το βασικοτερο hardware watchdog για τις δυσκολες ωρες που θα εισαι μακρια


Τι του λες ρε αθεοφοβε να βαλει mikrotik ? αφου και με το τους κανουργιους drivers ολα τα καναλια θα εχει....  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ασε να βαλουμε και κανα nstream ρε

----------


## jabarlee

Άντε ρε βάλε το rboard στη δουλειά, και άσε με εμένα με το debian μου  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Ο winserver κάνει κόλπα από χτες, θα το κοιτάξω σήμερα το μεσημεράκι.

----------


## jabarlee

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να λύθηκε το πρόβλημα του winserver, στο μεταξύ είχαμε έκτακτο downtime του κόμβου (inet)

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα το πρωί κόλλησε το router πάνω σε μια αλλαγή ισχύος της κάρτας προς Αλέξανδρο.
Άργησα λίγο να πάω να το ρυθμίσω, και τελικά ξαναέβαλα το UPS με τις νέες μπαταρίες στη θέση του, αντικατέστησα και το CD-Rom του router. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να πάρω backup σε ftp με το G4l, αλλά δε τα κατάφερα.

Οπότε θα δεχτώ εκείνη τη προσφορά για το δίσκο Space, θα σε πάρω ένα τηλεφωνάκι, σου χρωστάω και κάτι  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν βαζεις εκείνο το μπρίκι που λέγαμε να ξεμπερδεύουμε  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ρε Μανώλη ! (golden) .....ξεκολα....  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε ασε να τον ψησω

----------


## jabarlee

Υπόσχομαι ότι αν μετά το kernel/madwifi κ.τ.λ. update υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα Links, θα βάλω Mtik. Γι'αυτό κράτα το pc σε μια άκρη, αλλά θα ξέρω ότι αν όντως υπάρξει πρόβλημα θα το έχεις γκαντεμιάσει εσύ!

Α, και για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε, θα γίνει και το σχετικό upgrade και στον Δερμάνη. Θα αποτελέσουμε τη μοναδική debian-based διαδρομή στο δίκτυο ;

----------


## spirosco

> Υπόσχομαι ότι...


Ρε φανταρε οκ...απολυθηκες τωρα πια...ειπαμε  :: 
Σηκωνε υπηρεσιες τωρα...αιντε μπραβο.

----------


## jabarlee

Λάου λάου μάστορα ...  ::  

Κάτσε να δούμε τι γίνεται με τα links, γιατί μέσα σε ένα χρόνο το debian στο awmn έχει γίνει collector's item.
Από τους peers μου στα links μόνο ο Δερμάνης έχει debian, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι το έχουνε γυρίσει σε Mtik. Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι μόνο αυτό το Link έχει -ανεξήγητα- προβλήματα. Συγκεκριμένα, παρότι το σήμα είναι εξαιρετικό, και αφού έχουνε δοκιμαστεί σχεδόν όλα τα κανάλια, κάποιες φορές το latency αυξάνεται δραματικά.
Δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το traffic, δεδομένου ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί χωρίς traffic, ή μπορεί να υπάρχει σημαντικό traffic χωρίς πρόβλημα. 
Γενικά έχω διαπιστώσει πρόβλημα στο να κλειδώσει το λινκ σε καλό data rate. Και δε μιλάω για 54Μ έχω παρατηρήσει αρκετές φορές να μη μπορεί να ξεκολλήσει από τα 6Μ. Άλλες φορές το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται με ένα απλό restart του Interface, άλλες όχι.
Θεωρώντας ότι αυτά είναι προβλήματα drivers ελπίζω ότι με αλλαγή kernel/madwifi θα εξαφανιστούν.
Αν τελικά ούτε έτσι έχουμε βελτίωση, θα αναγκαστώ να αλλάξω σε mtik, πράγμα με το οποίο δεν ενθουσιάζομαι καθόλου, γιατί σημαίνει ένα xtra pc στη ταράτσα.

Τέσπα, με έπιασε λογοδιάρροια, ένα βήμα τη φορά και βλέπουμε.
Services μόλις τελειώσουμε με τα παραπάνω, αναμείνατε στο (voip) ακουστικό σας

----------


## spirosco

Με τους τελευταιους madwifi ειναι αρκετα πιο stable τα πραγματα.
Απλα για να εισαι σιγουρος, περνα τους και στου Δερμανη.

Αλλα τι σου λεω τωρα... αφου εκει γυρω ειναι ο... manoskooolll  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Ναι, μόλις τελειώσουμε με εμένα θα κάνω την ίδια ιστορία στου Δερμάνη. Ήδη βάζω τα πακετάκια να κατεβαίνουν

----------


## trendy

Μην ξεχάσεις να ορίσεις την απόσταση του link με το athctl. Όχι με πραγματικές αποστάσεις, αλλά βάζοντας ένα iperf να τρέχει και να αλλάζεις δυναμικά τις τιμές που του δίνεις μέχρι να βρεις το βέλτιστο. Αν και από τη μεριά μου έχω slackware, το λινκ με ajn που έχει debian χτυπάει 30Mbps χωρίς fastframes με τους madwifi-old, οπότε από τους καινούριους να περιμένεις πολλά.

----------


## jabarlee

Είχα ρυθμισμένο το athctrl από την αρχή του link, αλλά μου έδωσες την ιδέα και το ξαναρύθμισα. Φαίνεται ότι ήθελε μια αύξηση κατά 100μ., αν και στην πρώτη ρύθμιση προ αμνημονεύτων χρόνων απέδιδε καλά.
Θα το παρακολουθήσω, αν και σίγουρα υπήρξε μια πρώτη βελτίωση

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα κατά τις 14:00-14:30 θα έχουμε downtime του κόμβου για να πάρω backup στο router.
Ενδεχομένως να κάνω και 1-2 εργασίες συντήρησης, αν προλάβω

----------


## jabarlee

το backup έγινε, βέβαια κατάφερα να κάνω τη @@ μου: άλλαξα τη θέση των δίσκων με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξει η δομή του software raid, και ως συνέπεια κάνει resync τώρα. Οπότε ίσως να σέρνεται για λίγο το router, υπομονή

----------


## jabarlee

Άλλαξα λίγο τα στατιστικά του κόμβου, ώστε τώρα να φαίνεται και το συνολικό traffic σε κάθε Interface (πριν φαινόταν ξεχωριστά το inbound/outbound).
Επιπλέον, δημιούργησα ένα νέο template στο οποίο φαίνεται το συνολικό traffic των backbone links

Check it out (inet)

----------


## manoskol

Ελα γείτονα.... ποτε θα κάνουμε το upgrade?

----------


## jabarlee

Winserver down (και μαζί DChub κ.τ.λ.) 
Ένα system monitor μου το crashαρε, αλλά αύριο θα εκμεταλλευτώ την ευκαιρία να κάνω και κάποιες αλλαγές που ήθελα, οπότε θα ξανασηκωθεί το απογευματάκι

----------


## Cha0s

Και νόμιζα ότι κόλησε το Hublink και δεν συνδεόταν σε σένα  ::  

Good luck με τα winblows  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Όλα ok, άλλαξα τροφοδοτικό, καθάρισα το pc, αναδιάταξα τους δίσκους και αντικατέστησα ένα ανεμιστηράκι.

Κάτι ανάλογο θα γίνει και στο router, όταν θα αλλάξω kernel. Ίσως αυτό το Σ/Κ

----------


## jabarlee

Αύριο Κυριακή, θα έχουμε downtime για kernel upgrade. Το πανηγύρι αρχίζει το πρωί, ελπίζουμε να μη κρατήσει πάρα πολύ!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Το πανηγύρι αρχίζει το πρωί


Μανώλη , αν δεν τα πας καλά με το πανηγύρι σου,
έλα από Γαλάτσι, έχουμε και εδώ πανηγύρι, Αγίας Γλυκερίας... βοήθεια μας  :: 
είμαστε για τα πανηγύρια...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

::  

Μπορεί και να περάσω!

Τα κακά νέα λοιπόν: Μετά από πολλές (!) ώρες έγινε το upgrade, είχαμε απώλεια όμως τo link με τον Αλέξανδρο.
Φαίνεται ότι η cisco δε πολυσυμπαθεί το νέο madwifi. Θα προσπαθήσει ένα flashάρισμα ο Acinonyx, αν δε πετύχει θα αλλάξω κάρτα.
Μείον ένα link λοιπόν μέχρι νεοτέρας.

Ατελείωτα ευχαριστώ στον Νίκο και στο Βασίλη που ήρθαν και ψηθήκαν με τις ώρες.

ΥΓ: πιθανώς κάποια services να μη παίζουν, δεν έχω όμως κουράγιο να τα δω τώρα, υπομονή

----------


## jabarlee

Από όσο βλέπω ακόμα δε λειτουργεί ο mail server (Κάποιο πρόβλημα με το Auth) και παίζουνε 1-2 προβληματάκια με apache/php. Ελπίζω να λυθούν εντός της ημέρας.

Επίσης, από το mtik του Golden Dragon που έχει ως client στο AP μου, μου έρχεται το εξής:


```
 caribou kernel: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0b:6b:09:dd:90:08:00 SRC=10.37.57.21 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=111 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5678 DPT=5678 LEN=91
```

To port 5678 από όσο ξέρω είναι του bgp. Δεν είδα να υπάρχει οτιδήποτε σχετικό με bgp ενεργοποιημένο στο mtik του Golden. Παρόλα αυτά κάθε τρεις και λίγο κάνει broadcast (dst= 255.255.255.255) .

Καμιά ιδέα τι είναι και πως στο καλό το απενεργοποιούμε; (παρεπιπτόντως, αυτό δε προέκυψε μετά το upgrade, απλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα)

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι bgp, το bgp παίζει tcp/179. 
Αυτό παίζει να είναι 



> (TCP+UDP) A port for remote execution using the crexd/srexd services.
> (TCP+UDP) Port 5678 was originally specified for the PPTP protocol, but when the standard was ratified, port 1723 was chosen instead.
> (TCP) Port 5678 is the default port for the com.hp.util.rcat Java package (from Hewlett-Packard). This is a simple debugging package.

----------


## jabarlee

Έχεις δίκιο, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είχα βάλει στο iptables ότι ο bgpd ακούει σε udp 179,5768 (και έκοβε τους non-peers)

Σύγχυσις ...

----------


## trendy

Κατάλοιπο του στρατού. Θα σου περάσει με τον καιρό.

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα ξαναμπήκε η cisco στη θέση της, οπότε και ξαναλειτουργεί το Link με τον Αλέξανδρο. Δυστυχώς είχαμε αυξημένο downtime, καθώς ένα απίστευτο script που εγκαταστάθηκε με το νέο kernel, έκανε rename τα interfaces (ουσιαστικά συσχέτιζε τις mac addresses με τα ονόματα των interfaces), με αποτέλεσμα να σηκώνει ό,τι Interface ήθελε με ό,τι χαρακτηριστικά ήθελε.

Ευτυχώς που τα πράγματα ξεμπλέξανε με τη συμβολή του Βασίλη.
Τέλοσπάντων, τέλος καλό, όλα καλά!

Πολλές ευχαριστίες στο Βασίλη (Acinonyx) και στο κουνάβι που με βοηθήσανε, γιατί αλλιώς ακόμα θα ήμουνα στη ταράτσα  ::  .

Να ενημερώσω επίσης ότι παραμένει ένα πρόβλημα στο mailserver, θα λυθεί όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται

----------


## manoskol

To link μας παιζει καλυτερα απο ποτε μπραβο γειτονα αξιζε το upgrade!  ::

----------


## badge

> Δυστυχώς είχαμε αυξημένο downtime, καθώς ένα απίστευτο script που εγκαταστάθηκε με το νέο kernel, έκανε rename τα interfaces (ουσιαστικά συσχέτιζε τις mac addresses με τα ονόματα των interfaces), με αποτέλεσμα να σηκώνει ό,τι Interface ήθελε με ό,τι χαρακτηριστικά ήθελε.


Γιατρέ μου, */etc/udev/persistent-net.rules* είναι και έχω φάει χοντρά πακέτα από αυτό στο παρελθόν. Συνιστάται έλεγχος, διαγραφή, take two aspirins, etc  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Ωραία λοιπόν, μια και όλα τα interfaces παίζουνε από ότι φαίνεται χωρίς hardware probs, ας πάμε παρακάτω:

Αν δείτε τα στατιστικά από τα bb links του κόμβου, (άντε και από internet μεριά), θα παρατηρήσετε ότι σε αυτά με:
#45: Αλέξανδρο
#1589: Golden Dragon
#7780: Manoskol
#6506: Space

το bitrate σύνδεσης ανεβοκατεβαίνει σαν ασανσέρ σε εμπορικό κέντρο.
Σε όλα αυτά τα links οι peers έχουν Micortik σε AP mode.
Αντίθετα, στο link με #931: Δερμάνη, (με εξαίρεση σήμερα, μόλις τώρα το είδα), όπου παίζει debian με madwifi-old, τα πράγματα είναι σταθερά

_Επίσης μη δίνετε σημασία στο link με 10606 - το νέο μου σπίτι - γιατί δεν υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή_

1. Πρόβλημα σήματος δεν είναι, καθώς σε όλα τα links είναι αξιοπρεπές τουλάχιστον (στο link με space έχω -35dB)
2. Πρόβλημα θορύβου, δε φαίνεται να είναι
3. Η ισχύς τω καρτών είναι από 0 ως 8db
4. Πρόβλημα υγρασίας δεν υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον εμφανές, και οπωσδήποτε αποκλείεται και στα 4 links)
5. το ack - distance έχει δοκιμαστεί σε διάφορες ρυθμίσεις, με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα (από τη μεριά μου πάντα)

Πριν την αλλαγή kernel, τον περισσότερο καιρό τα links παίζανε κλειδωμένα στα 54Mbps, αφού είχα ρυρμίσει σχετικά τα interfaces, οπότε δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης.

Ιδέες  :: 

ΥΓ: ο mailserver λειτουργεί ξανά κανονικά, τώρα δοκιμάζω να στήσω ssl-antivirus-spamassassin ...βοήθειά μου

----------


## manoskol

Στο λινκ με Δερμανη ποιος ειναι AP ?
To δικό μας παιζει 54 ,48 αν θες το κλειδώνω 54 και περνεις flate line στα
stats αλλα δεν ξέρω αν εχει πολυ νοημα...
καθώς 
1) αν κατι γινει και κατέβει το snr δεν συνδεονται τα ακρα καθόλου
καθώς για να κλειδώσει στα 54 με τις κλασσικες cm6,cm9 θέλει 
αρκετα καλο σημα..... (εξαρταται την ευαισθησία τους)
2) με χαμηλοτερο rate εχεις καλύτερο latency
3)Γενικα οι atheros drivers χαμηλώνουν το rate οταν δεν υπαρχει πολυ
traffic....  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε ...

Στα άμεσα πλάνα είναι να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο, για διάφορους λόγους και εν μέρει γιατί έχω καιρό να αλλάξω κάτι και βαριέμαι ...

Οπότε:

*1.* Σκοπεύω να αφαιρέσω όλες τις υπηρεσίες από το router. Θα παραμείνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο για τη σύνδεση των clients και φυσικά τη δρομολόγηση. Έτσι, στο μηχανάκι θα μείνουν η quagga, o dhcp, bind και snmpd.
Επίσης, θα ξηλώσω το software raid, και θα στήσω τα πάντα σε μια CF. Αυτό βέβαια σε συνδυασμό με log server κ.τ.λ.

Δύο είναι οι πιθανοί τρόποι για να γίνουν τα παραπάνω. Είτε σε Debian με νέα εγκατάσταση, είτε σε Mikrotik, αν όμως κάποια καλά παιδιά  ::  μπορέσουν να φτιάξουν πακέτα bind (και snmpd, θα ήταν πολύ καλά ...)

Αν και δε θέλω να αποχωριστώ το debian από το router, ίσως τελικά το κάνω για δύο κυρίως λόγους.
α) Nstream
β) ευκολία διαχείρισης από άσχετους με το Linux και τους υπολογιστές γενικότερα (μια και πια δε μένω στο πατρικό μου, κάποιες φορές χρειάζεται π.χ. η αδερφή μου να επέμβει για κάτι έκτακτο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, καλό θα είναι να γνωρίζει λίγο το τι γίνεται στον κόμβο, μια και χρησιμοποιεί το AWMN ουκ ολίγο ...)

*2.* Μεταφορά όλων των υπόλοιπων υπηρεσιών σε άλλο linux μηχανάκι. Μέσα σε αυτά περιλαμβάνονται και τα ελάχιστα services που τώρα τρέχουν στο winserver, όπως ftp, dc hub, teamspeak server κ.τ.λ. Όπου το migration δεν είναι εφικτό ή επιθυμητό, θα παίξει wine/vmware.

Αυτή η τελευταία διαδικασία προβλέπω ότι θα είναι λίγο επίπονη, και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει σημαντικό downtime διαφόρων υπηρεσιών. Θα προσπαθήσω να ετοιμάσω ένα άλλο μηχανάκι που προσωρινά θα τρέξει κάποιες σχετικα σημαντικές υπηρεσίες, ώστε να απελευθερώσω τον υπάρχοντα winserver για νέο setup.

Για το θέμα αυτού του server τώρα (που συγχρόνως θα αποτελέσει και file server):
Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο σύστημα [email protected] με 1Gb ram pc133 & σύστημα AthlonXP 2000+ με 512MB ram pc3200.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα του 1ου είναι η περισσότερη ram και οι χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες/κατανάλωση όπως και το γεγονός ότι έχει δοκιμαστεί πολύ καιρό τώρα (είναι ο υπάρχον winserver).
Το πλεονέκτημα του 2ου είναι ότι πρόκειται για κάπως πιο γρήγορο μηχάνημα, και ότι έχει και sata controller.
Ιδέες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες

*3.* Όταν όλα αυτά τελειώσουν, προσθήκη 2ου AP.

Οι clients είναι πολύ και πολύ καιρό τώρα δεν έχουν ικανοποιητικές συνδέσεις. Μόλις λοιπόν τελειώσω τις παραπάνω αλλαγές, μάλλον θα προχωρήσω και σε ανέβασμα 2ου AP, εφ' όσον μαζέψω και τα χρήματα για τον εξοπλισμό (το AP θα είναι εξωτερική συσκευή οπωσδήποτε, ίσως ένα cisco που τώρα έχει πρόβλημα)
Αν και δε το έχω πολυσκεφτεί, πιαθανώς ο διαχωρισμός των clients να γίνει βάση απόστασης/ποιότητας σύνδεσης. Θα δούμε εν καιρώ ...



Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα προς το παρόν, είμαι στη διαδικασία προετοιμασίας της μεταφοράς των υπηρεσιών.

ΥΓ. Αν γίνουν bridge οι 2 ethernet στις οποίες συνδέονται τα 2 AP, δε θα είναι δυνατόν να έχουν όλοι οι clients ίδιες ρυθμίσεις όσο αφορά το ip κομμάτι (netmask, gateway κ.τ.λ.) ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν πάντως θες να παραμείνεις σε linux router υπάρχει και η λύση openwrt σε CF με όλα τα παραπάνω καλούδια. Βέβαια δεν θα είναι τόσο εύκολο να το χειριστεί η αδερφή σου όσο το mikrotik μέχρι να φτιάξουμε το webif.

----------


## jabarlee

Το σκέφτηκα και το openwrt, θα κάνω μια εγκατάσταση στο test μηχανάκι που έχω εδώ να δω πως πάει ...

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα κατέβασα το winserver για να αρχίσει η μεταφορά των διάφορων services ...

Ανέβασα ένα προσωρινό pc που θα εξυπηρετεί το dc hub (θα μπει σε λειτουργία σε λίγο).
Θα κάνω edit εδώ την πρόοδο των εργασιών.

*Progress status*

Ubuntu 7.04 installation: done
Samba server installation: done
Samba server setup: done
NFS server installation: done
Apache2 installation: done
Tomcat installation: done
php5 installation: done
mysqld5 installation: done

----------


## Space

Μανολη αν θες να μεταφερεις τπτ services στο δικο μου pc εχω ενα amd 2.2 1gbram ελευθερο.
Αν ειναι πες μου να το κανονισουμε  ::

----------


## SoT

Φιλε Μανο εφυγες και μας ξεχασες ..  ::  
Σημερα το συστημα ειναι Down ..
Αληθεια μηπως εχεις καμια ελευθερη καρτα να μπω αναμεσα σε εσενα και τον φιλο Space ειναι αμαρτια να ειμαι ακομα πελατης και να απεχω 30 μετρα απο αυτον και 120 απο εσενα.
 ::   ::  
Περιμενω απαντηση και απο τους δυο σας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Δεν ξέχασα Σωτήρη ...

Σήμερα όλη μέρα προσπαθώ να βρω γιατί κολλάει ο router. Πιθανότατα ήταν από τη ζέστη, μια και παρόλους του ανεμιστήρες, η θερμοκρασία μέσα στο ταρατσόκουτο ήταν 45 βαθμούς. Γι' αυτό το έλυσα καθάρισα ψύκτρες, ανεμιστηράκια κ.τ.λ. και έβαλα νέα θερμοαγώγιμη σιλικόνη στον επεξεργαστή.

Στο μεταξύ βέβαια η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος έπεσε λίγο.
Όπως και να έχει, βλέποντας και κάνοντας. Δεν είμαι πάντως σίγουρος ότι είναι η θερμκρασία, γιατί το άλλο pc (athlon XP 2000+), παρ' ότι είναι πολύ πιο θερμογόνο, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.

Όσο για το άλλο θέμα Σωτήρη, δεν υπάρχει χώρος στο router για άλλο interface. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι να μπεις ανάμεσα στο υπάρχον link.  ::

----------


## SoT

Αυτο ενοουσα να σας σπλιταρω  ::   :: 
Πεστε μου τι χρειαζομαι απο εξοπλισμο.. 2 πιατα εχω ηδη στην ταρατσα

----------


## jabarlee

lets pm...

----------


## Space

εγω παντος σοτ εχω ενα wrap και πιατο μαζι με feeder για να σου βγαλο λινκ.
το μονο που χρειαζομαι ειναι utp,aircom και μια καρτα.
καλο θα ηταν να εβγαζες ενα λινκ και να μη το σπαγαμε στα 2.
ετσι πιστευω.
τωρα μιλαμε και κανονιζουμε μεταξυ μας  ::

----------


## SoT

Ελα γειτονα..
Αν εχεις εξοπλισμο για σκαναρισμα ελα να δουμε αν βγαινει αλλο λινκ,
Εγω λεω για σπλιταρισμα ..  ::  , Οσο για τον εξοπλισμο που θα χρειαστει το κοστος επιβαρυνει ολο εμενα.
Πες μου ποτε μπορεις για σκαναρισμα.

----------


## jabarlee

χμ, ψόφησε το dc hub, θα το δω αργότερα ...

----------


## jabarlee

Ανέβασα σήμερα τον παλιό server - ανανεωμένο πια -, και γι' αυτό υπήρξαν κάποιες διακοπές στη λειτουργία του Hub.

Μας συγχωρείτε για την ενόχληση  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Αυτή τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζω το φοβερό συνδυασμό ip conflict (ναι, τα κατάφερα ..) και ενός προβλήματος σε ένα δίσκο του server, ελπίζω να τελειώσω σύντομα.

----------


## jabarlee

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα με τον ένα σκληρό δίσκο είναι μόνιμο και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μου crashάρει το μηχάνημα. Αύριο ο δίσκος θα αφαιρεθεί (και ελπίζω να αντικατασταθεί) οπότε δε θα έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα

----------


## manoskol

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικότερο και στον router του κόμβου ?

----------


## jabarlee

Συνονόματε, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το router. Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος βέβαια, θα κάνω ένα έλεγχο όταν γυρίσω από τα Παρίσια. 

Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι παρά την αντικατάσταση του δίσκου, το server εξακολουθεί να κάνει κόλπα. Θα δούμε στο εγγύς μέλλον

----------


## manoskol

Μανώλη όποτε μπορεις δες τι επαθε το routeri.....  ::

----------


## klarabel

Tα λίνκ είναι ενεργά αλλά το ρούτινγκ υποφέρει (down), το βλέπει κανείς ?  ::

----------


## klarabel

Κατάλαβα .....home alone !!!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Γειτονα καλησπερα...δεν σε εχω ενοχλησει για αρκετο καιρο ...αλλα τωρα τελευταια εχει
παραγινει το θέμα.... Οποτε ειναι κανονισε τι χρειαζετε να ερθουμε απο κει να κανουμε μαζι
την απαραιτητη συντηρηση στα κεραιοσυστηματα σου...
Ο κομβος ειναι κάτω αρκετες μέρες.... απο τις 13/4...
Το τηλεφωνο το ξέρεις....σε εχω παρει και εγω αρκετες φορες...  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

επικοινωνούσα μαζί του θα γίνει reboot στο debian το μεσημέρι προσεχώς θα το ξεφορτωθούμε κιόλας  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> Γειτονα καλησπερα...δεν σε εχω ενοχλησει για αρκετο καιρο ...αλλα τωρα τελευταια εχει
> παραγινει το θέμα.... Οποτε ειναι κανονισε τι χρειαζετε να ερθουμε απο κει να κανουμε μαζι
> την απαραιτητη συντηρηση στα κεραιοσυστηματα σου...
> Ο κομβος ειναι κάτω αρκετες μέρες.... απο τις 13/4...
> Το τηλεφωνο το ξέρεις....σε εχω παρει και εγω αρκετες φορες...


ορέ ψυχακια πατησιών ανάσα δεν μας αφήνεις να πάρουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> ορέ ψυχακια πατησιών


χα χα χα  ::  
Άκρως αντιπροσωπευτικό !!!

----------


## nikpanGR

κανένα νέο?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν ξέρω ακόμα τον πήρα το μεσημέρι στην δουλειά και είπε θα το σηκώσει ο άνθρωπος μάλλον δεν έχει σχολάσει ακόμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα αντικαταστάθηκε το debian του router με Microtik, και το raid 1 με μια CF 2GB. Την προετοιμασία την είχε κάνει ο Δημήτρης και το τρέξιμο ο Golden -> thank you!

Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου σήμερα, δε μπόρεσα αφενός να κάνω σωστό troubleshooting για 1-2 προβληματάκια στα links, και αφετέρου να κεντράρω ξανά τα πιάτα. Νομίζω ότι θα έχω ξεμπερδέψει και με τα δύο μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας. Οπότε αυτή τη στιγμή δε λειτουργούνε τα links με Dermanis, Golden Dragon, Space (χρόνια πολλά). Σήμερα ή αύριο θα ρυθμίσω και τον dhcp, και με το καιρό θα κάνω ένα ξεκαθάρισμα των ips κ.τ.λ.

Μόλις ξεπεραστούνε και αυτά τα προβλήματα, μένει το θέμα να ξαναστήσω το server , που θα τρέχει 1-2 υπηρεσίες. Εκεί θα τρέχει και ο named, εκτός και αν κάποιος (γκουχ . .Σπύρος ...γκουχ) μου δώσει τα φώτα του για να τρέξω και το bind πάνω στο router, και έτσι το κάνω ανεξάρτητο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο μηχανάκι. Για τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες θα δείξει, μη περιμένετε τίποτα σπουδαίο, internet πρόσβαση, file server και βλέπουμε

Τέλος, μόλις όλα τα άλλα είναι σταθερά, θα κάνω και 1-2 εργασίες στην ταράτσα, που θα αφορούνε στον ιστό, στο ταρατσόκουτο και σε ό,τι άλλη ανάγκη προκύψει.

Υ.Γ: δεν μπορώ να σκανάρω ούτε το link με τον space, ούτε με τον golden dragon. Παίδες, δείτε αν τα interfaces λειτουργούνε, ή αν απλά έχω φάει "πόρτα" λόγω αδράνειας. Με τον Δερμάνη έχω κακό σήμα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε δική μου κακή στόχευση

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

όλα κομπλέ ένα μικρο tuning στις κεραίες και είμαστε ready για τα επόμενα 5 χρόνια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Μην απορείτε που ο κόμβος δε λειτουργεί:

έχει λήξει η άδεια του Mtik. Το πρόβλημα θα διευθετηθεί το συντομότερο, ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση

----------


## manoskol

::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Κατι εγινε παλι γαμωτο ματιασμενο σε εχουν Μανολο διακοπη ρευματος?

----------


## klarabel

Τώρα είναι up αλλά δεν ρουτάρει (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τον space).

----------


## Space

Αν μπορει καποιος να αλλαξει απο την quagga to AS μου απο 1605 σε 6506  ::

----------


## klarabel

Κώστα οκ fixed !!

----------


## andreas

ο κομβος ζει??? Ο Μανωλης που εχει χαθει??
Δεν τον βρισκω ουτε στο κινητο, ουτε στο voip oυτε με pm!!!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μια χαρα ζει και βασιλευει και τον κομβο συντηρει στον msn θα τον βρεις

----------


## jabarlee

εργασίες αναβάθμισης router. ΣΤΟΠ
ο κόμβος δε θα λειτουργεί για λίγες ώρες. ΣΤΟΠ
Το μεσημέρι θα είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία. ΣΤΟΠ


--------

Όλα καλά, το βράδυ θα λειτουργεί και ο nameserver

----------


## jabarlee

Ο μόνος νόμος που πάντα ισχύει στο Ελλαδιστάν είναι ο νόμος του Murphy:

Τη μέρα που θα αλλάξεις λειτουργικό στο router σου, και αντικαταστήσεις την CF κάρτα με σκληρό δίσκο, θα γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος -με διάρκεια μεγαλύτερη από την αντοχή του ups, φυσικά- και θα σου ξεπατώσει το δίσκο.

Οπότε εκτάκτως πίσω στο mikrotik 2.9.x και τη CF (βραδιάτικα...), και από αύριο έχει ο μεγαλοδύναμος

----------


## socrates

Είδες η ΔΕΗ;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Το λοιπόν ....

Αν προλάβω, λίγο αργότερα θα ξαναδοκιμάσω την τύχη μου με mikrolinux 3.22, οπότε μην απορήσετε αν ο κόμβος δε λειτουργεί για κάποια ώρα

----------


## manoskol

Γειτονα τι κανεις?
Παρατηρω μετα τις αλλαγες που εκανες οτι ξεχασες οτι ειμαι στο confederation 8580
και στην quagga σου με δηλωνεις σαν neighbor 7780.... κανε το 7780 --> 8580 ωστε να
επανελθει το bgp μεταξύ μας  ::

----------


## manoskol

Αστο μου εδωσε access ο onikoseimai και το φτιαξα...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Έχεις δίκιο Μάνο, το ξέχασα εντελώς, και ενώ είδα στο log τα σχετικά, λόγω δουλειάς κτλ δε πρόλαβα να το κοιτάξω

----------


## jabarlee

Τελικά σήμερα, χάρη στο Mikrolinux 3.24 του Σπύρου, έγινε επιτυχώς το upgrade του router.
Κατά συνέπεια, εκτός των άλλων (ξανα)λειτουργεί και ο nameserver στο ίδιο μηχάνημα όπως ήθελα εξαρχής.
Όταν θα είναι έτοιμο και το νέο ταρατσόκουτο, θα ακολουθήσει και μια hardware αναβάθμιση του router σε κάτι πιο δυνατό και ενεργοβόρο  ::  Παράλληλα, θα (ξανα)παίξει proxy server και πιθανώς 1-2 άλλες βασικές υπηρεσίες

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

σήμερα εκανε βαρβάτη συντήρηση ο γιατρός μας μπράβο ΜΑΝΟΛΗ

----------


## andreas

Καλησπέρα,

δουλευει το AP? Δεν μπορω να το πιασω εδω και καποιες μερες....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ουτε εγω μαλλον εκλασε εχω στειλει μυνημα στο Μανωλη αναμενουμε

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

up and running thanks doctor να σου ζήσει και ο γιόκας

----------


## Firelord

Παιδιά μήπως έχει κάποιος τηλ. επικοινωνίας με τον Μανώλη ή πρόσβαση στον router του που έχει link με #8137? Κάηκε ο router από την πλευρά μου και δεν έχω το config.

----------


## mikemtb

καλα ρε (φωτιο)αρχηγε, τι του εκανες κ καηκε;;
χαχα.!!
φιλικα παντα, μιχαλης

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

πες μου τι θες

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

10.29.93.250/30
10.29.93.248
10.29.93.251

----------


## Firelord

Ευχαριστώ GD,

τις βρήκα τις Ip addresses + συχνότητες από ένα excel, αλλά δεν βλέπω απέναντι τον #34. Θα δω και σήμερα.

----------


## Firelord

Golden Dragon έχεις PM.

----------


## Firelord

Αν και έχει γίνει ascociated δεν μπορώ να τον δω σε Ping. Golden Dragon αν έχεις πρόσβαση..

----------

